# Szoftver



## alien2002 (2010 Január 22)

Talan mindenkinek jol fog egy jo szoftwer neha - neha ..... persze legalis licenszel .

,,Auslogics BoostSpeed 4,,

,,*EASEUS Partition Master Professional 4.1.1,,

*,,EASEUS Data Recovery Wizard 4.3.6,,

,,Advanced SystemCare PRO Edition,,

,,Partition Wizard * Business *Edition,,

,,*AnyBizSoft PDF Password Remover,,

*_Kellemes es hasznos letolteseket kivanok mindenkinek !

*UI.* Ha ismertek ilyen ajanlatokat kerem szoljatok .... mindenkinek jol fog majd . *Elore is koszonom !*
_


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Január 24)

Minden szombat es vasarnap egy ingyenes jatek :

,,Game Giveaway of the Day ,,


Minden nap egy ingyenes szoftver :

,,Giveaway of the Day,,


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Január 30)

''Free Licenses for Zemana AntiLogger – 3 Days Only''


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Február 6)

*WinRAR 3.80 license for Free*

*WinUtilities Pro 9.41 for Free*

*Prevx SafeOnline*

*Ashampoo Magical Snap 2.50 for Free*

*Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010 fo Free*


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Február 7)

*StudioLine Photo Classic 3 SE*


----------



## nagysuhi (2010 Február 8)

Macintosh-om van, ezek arra is jók?


----------



## vargan (2010 Február 11)




----------



## sniper75 (2010 Február 11)

*Ccleaner*

Egy egyszerű, de nagyon jó kis takarító program ami ingyenes!  Rendbe teszi a gépet, letörli a felhalmozódott sok felesleges szemetet ami lassítja a gépedet! A feltelepítéshez és a beállításához csak minimális tudás kell, ha nem megy segítek. :444:


----------



## rgranc (2010 Február 12)

nagysuhi írta:


> Macintosh-om van, ezek arra is jók?



Nem, ezek mind Windowsos programok. OS X-re is van számos ingyenes alkalmazás (néhány itt felsoroltnak is talán van OS X-es változata), de a rendszer felépítése miatt ezek a Windowsos alkalmazások semmiképpen nem futnak Macintosh rendszeren.

Ha CD/DVD írásról van szó, két nagyszerű ingyenes alkalmazást is ajánlhatok, az egyik a CDBurnerXP  a másik a StarBurn .
Mindkettő tud magyarul is, mindkettő számos írási lehetőséget kínál, a StarBurn-nek pedig van hordozható változata is, amely nem igényel telepítést, és akár USB kulcsról is futtatható.


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Február 14)

*Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro, 180 Days

**500 licenses of Glary Utilities Pro each day (Feb 12-14) 

**WinX HD Video Converter Deluxe


*


----------



## sata150 (2010 Február 14)

Kémkedés ellen legjobb szerintem a Superantispyware.


----------



## vinmi (2010 Február 18)

Szükségem lenne a "Microstation v8 2004 Edition" próbaverziójára.
Ha valaki tudja hol tölhetném le, kérem jelezze!
Előre is kösz


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 18)

vinmi írta:


> Szükségem lenne a "Microstation v8 2004 Edition" próbaverziójára.
> Ha valaki tudja hol tölhetném le, kérem jelezze!
> Előre is kösz


*A Google 17500 találatot ad a "Microstation v8 2004 Edition letöltés" kifejezésre. Hát még ha a letöltés helyett download-ot írtam volna
*


----------



## signore (2010 Február 19)

Szevasztok
Tudna valaki segíteni nekem SVN verziókövető rendszer ügyben, mert bár már egy tucat fellelhető leírást találtam, használni még mindig nem tudom. A szerver oldal csak annyiban érdekel amennyi a kliens oldali használathoz szükséges. Több kliens is van a gépemen, (kdesvn, RapidSVN, Subcommander) ha bármelyiket ismeri valaki és azon keresztül meg tudná értetni velem a használatát hálás lennék. Jelenleg van egy URL-em, egy felhasználónevem és egy jelszavam, innen kellene kiindulni. Még arra se jöttem rá, hogy kell csatlakoznom.

Köszönöm


----------



## Möszke (2010 Február 19)

A Wallpaper Changer egy kis program, mellyel beállíthatunk többféle háttérképet, illetve meghatározhatjuk azt is, hogy ezeket milyen időközönként cserélje ki más képre.


----------



## kullais (2010 Február 20)

Kinek mi a véleménye a windows 7-ről?


----------



## kullais (2010 Február 20)

Tud valaki egyszerű torrent letöltő progit ajánlani?


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 20)

kullais írta:


> Kinek mi a véleménye a windows 7-ről?



3 gepen hasznalom a Windows7-t es nekem tetszik, de a vistaval sem volt soha gondom, az is megy 2 gepemen most is es egy gepen pedig a 2001ben telepitett XP megy. Azota sem kellett ujra telepitenem egyszer sem. Az igaz nem szokasom minden ingyen xart letolteni a netrol, inkabb fizetek erte, akkor tudok reklamalni a gyartonal.


----------



## Möszke (2010 Február 20)

kullais írta:


> Tud valaki egyszerű torrent letöltő progit ajánlani?



Én a µTorrent-et használom, kicsi és gyors.
http://utorrent.hu/


----------



## signore (2010 Február 20)

signore írta:


> Szevasztok
> Tudna valaki segíteni nekem SVN verziókövető rendszer ügyben, mert bár már egy tucat fellelhető leírást találtam, használni még mindig nem tudom. A szerver oldal csak annyiban érdekel amennyi a kliens oldali használathoz szükséges. Több kliens is van a gépemen, (kdesvn, RapidSVN, Subcommander) ha bármelyiket ismeri valaki és azon keresztül meg tudná értetni velem a használatát hálás lennék. Jelenleg van egy URL-em, egy felhasználónevem és egy jelszavam, innen kellene kiindulni. Még arra se jöttem rá, hogy kell csatlakoznom.
> 
> Köszönöm


Up!

Senki nem tud segíteni?


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 21)

*dll megnyitás segítség*

Tudnátok abban segíteni, hogy letöltöttem a *
Melodyne 1.0.0.3 keygen 
*KARAOKE SZERKESZTŐT
*
És a telepítés után k*iadott egy *dll fájl*t amit nem tudok megnyitni.
A fájlt csatoltam tömörítve.
(Állítólag ebbe találhatók a kódok vagy valami ilyesmi.)
Ha valaki tudna segíteni nagyon megköszönném!*

És esetleg még olyan kérésem lenne, ha valak*i ismeri ezt a programot akkor leírná,hogy hogyan kell használni?
Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 21)

Vigyáz, mert aminek a nevében a keygen vagy crack szó található, az általában illegális (feltört) program.
*,dll fájlt a legritkább esetben nyitunk meg közvetlenül, mert az inkább egy un könyvtárfájlt, amiben nem közvetle. (a felhasználó által indított) programrészek találhatók.
Nem foglalkozom ezzel a területtel, de az elő google-s keresésre 3-a verziószámot adott ki és kb 40MB-os fájlt, tehát ez nem a szerkesztő, hanem csak egy része (azért plugin.)


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 21)

Hát ez nagyon jó hír... 

Mindenesetre köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 21)

Igen ez jó hír, mert rájöhettél, hogy nem a progit, csak egy kiegészítőjét töltötted le.
Ha tudsz angolul itt próbálkozz.


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 21)

Félreértettél,ez nekem eggyáltalán nem jó hír.    

Nem hiszem,hogy csak egy részét töltöttem volna le, mert *64MB* ot töltöttem és kér jelszót meg minden...


----------



## signore (2010 Február 21)

Mint ahogy a nevében is van, ez egy kulcsgenerátor, generál neked egy hozzáférési kulcsot, amit az eredeti program meghatározott helyére kell másolnod (vagy esetleg be kell írnod a program telepítésekor). Azt, hogy mit kell csinálnod vele általában ott szokták leírni ahonnan letöltötted, esetleg a telepítés után a fájlok között van valamilyen info fájl. Vigyázz ezekkel a programokkal, mert nagyon sok esetben rosszindulatú komponenseket tartalmaznak. Ha nem biztonságos a forrás legalább egy vírusellenőrzést csinálj.


----------



## signore (2010 Február 21)

Amit csatoltál az csak 10,5 mega, és a nevéből ítélve a program bővítésére használható un. plugin.


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 21)

Na, síkerült.

Már beléptem a programba...

Már csak egy kís segítség kéne ezt kéne értelmezní.

*General
Universal binary
Melodyne cre8 and studio from Version 3.1 onwards run native on Macs with Intel
processors and also support on these systems ReWire as well as the VST, AU and
RTAS plug-in interfaces. Naturally, Melodyne will also continue to run on
computers using the Power PC processor.
Support for iLok
For a small additional charge, Melodyne cre8/studio will support authorisation
using the iLok USB smart key as an alternative to the existing activation system;
this makes it possible to use the software in a flexible way on different computers
and in different studios. Here's how to authorize Melodyne using iLok:
• buy an iLok smart key from your local music dealer, if you don't already have
one; an iLok smart key can store many different licenses;
• open an account at www.ilok.com, if need be, and register your iLok smart key.
For further information on how to do this, consult the iLok site;
• visit the Celemony web shop at www.celemony.com and purchase the iLok
Option. To do this, you must enter your Melodyne serial number and the name of
your iLok account (which is why you need to register with iLok beforehand). As
soon as possible after your purchase is complete, Celemony will transmit a
Melodyne license to your iLok account and send you a message to notify you
that it has done so;
General
New in*

*The Melodyne **license window with * 
​* the iLok option

*Csatolás megtekintése 405964
Ez a kép van a szöveg alatt!!​


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 22)

Ez egy általános szöveg, hogy min és mi alatt fut és hogy honnan vedd meg a licencet hozzá.
Csak azt nem értem, hogy ha ezt nem érted, hogyan fogod tudni használni a sw-t.
Megjegyzem, ha a fentebb (szerintem nem teljesen legálisan) kapott kulccsal beregisztrálod, azt a webszájtjuk jelezni fogja.


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Február 23)

*TurboCAD Deluxe 12.5* 

*DiskAnalyzer Pro 3.4*


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Február 26)

*O&O DriveLED 3*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 27)

*Alien2002 megkérlek írj legalább két három szót, hogy mire valók az egyes ajánlott sw-k, különben nem hagyhatom benn a hsz-ed.
A turbo CAD-et is majdnem töröltem, mert elsőre azt láttam, hogy fizetős és csak aztán vettem észre, hogy most "Emil"-ért is adják.*


----------



## jbaj (2010 Február 28)

*Cool Edit pro 2*

Tudna nekem segíteni valaki, hogy a Cool Edit pro programmal hogyan kell *leszedni a hangot*?? 
KÖSZÖNÖM!


----------



## andykaa (2010 Március 2)

jbaj írta:


> Tudnátok abban segíteni, hogy letöltöttem a
> *Melodyne 1.0.0.3 keygen *
> KARAOKE SZERKESZTŐT
> 
> ...


 


FLAMINGO írta:


> Igen ez jó hír, mert rájöhettél, hogy nem a progit, csak egy kiegészítőjét töltötted le.
> Ha tudsz angolul itt próbálkozz.


 
A "plugin" az mindig CSAK kiegeszito !


----------



## judiq (2010 Március 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A Google 17500 találatot ad a "Microstation v8 2004 Edition letöltés" kifejezésre. Hát még ha a letöltés helyett download-ot írtam volna*


 

www.bentley.com


----------



## folkercs (2010 Március 9)

A Parted magic egy cd-ről, USB-ről elindítható linux alapú összeállítás. Elsősorban particionálásra használható, de beépített böngészővel is rendelkezik. A Download szekcióban le lehet tölteni.
http://partedmagic.com/


----------



## westel (2010 Március 10)

*Feliratégetés egyszerűen, könnyen*

Megtaláltam a legegyszerűbb felirat ráégetési módszert, szerintem ennél könnyebb már nem is lehetne.


----------



## tuzolto28 (2010 Március 12)

Az jó macintosra

dataszótár is jó

egy jó pps helpet keresek magyarul


----------



## Nixi 97 (2010 Március 12)

Sziasztok!
Tudnátok ajánlani egy programot, amivel DVD-t lehet szerkeszteni. Pl. több kislemez anyagát összerakni egy nagyra. Régebben MovieFactory 3.5 volt a gépemen, de amikor újra kellett telepíteni, sajnos elveszett. Próbáltam keresni a neten, de nem találtam, illetve a 6-ost le tudtam tölteni, de 1-2 hét után már nem működött. Gondolom csak próbaverzió volt. Letöltöttem a Vision Expresst is, de ott meg jelszót, vagy mi a bánatot kér, így ez sem jött össze. Tudnátok segíteni, valami egyszerű is megteszi.
Köszi előre is.


----------



## p biker (2010 Március 12)

kullais írta:


> Tud valaki egyszerű torrent letöltő progit ajánlani?



Nekem a Bit torent jött be, és elég amatőr vagyok.


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 14)

*Melodyne 3.1*



signore írta:


> Amit csatoltál az csak 10,5 mega, és a nevéből ítélve a program bővítésére használható un. plugin.



aham, ez nem az egész program!!
Ez az része amit nem értek!!!!

(És amúgy általában vannak egyes programok amit 
*könnyebb használni* mint telepíteni!!!)  

Nagyon örülnék ha valaki segítene ebben a dologban...!


----------



## edithevelin (2010 Március 16)

Sziasztok!
Tudna nekem valaki ajánlani egy programot, amivel egy beszkennelt könyvet át lehet tenni Wordba vagy pdf-be( na lehet a kettő ugyanaz).Amatőr vagyok, de azért remélem elég érthető tudtam lenni.
Üdv
edithevelin


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 16)

edithevelin írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudna nekem valaki ajánlani egy programot, amivel egy beszkennelt könyvet át lehet tenni Wordba vagy pdf-be( na lehet a kettő ugyanaz).Amatőr vagyok, de azért remélem elég érthető tudtam lenni.
> Üdv
> edithevelin


Ezek az un OCR (karakterfelismerő) progik.
Ha van rá pénzed vehetsz profi sw-t (Omnipage vagy Finereader pl.).
Ha nincs, akkor az ingyenes JOCR vagy SoftifreeOCR.
(A helyét direkt nem adom meg, mert aki nem tudja a neten megkeresni, az használni sem tudja majd.)


----------



## jbaj (2010 Március 16)

Érdeklődnék, hogy a *karfaun* az tud midit készíteni??? 
És melyik a legújabb verzió?


----------



## edithevelin (2010 Március 17)

Nagyon köszönöm kedves Flamingo a gyors segitséget.


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Március 27)

*TuneUp Utilities 2009
( PC Tuning szoft )
*A licenszt Marcius 30-ig kell kerni .
Meg kell adni egy ervenyes e-mail cimet , masodperceken belul megjon egy e-mail amelyben ra kell kattintani a ''link''-re es egy uj oldalon megjelenik a licensz .


----------



## kisekhun (2010 Április 11)

tudtok ajánlani valami jo konvertálo progit ami nem égeti bele a videoba a progi nevét?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 12)

kisekhun írta:


> tudtok ajánlani valami jo konvertálo progit ami nem égeti bele a videoba a progi nevét?


Any video converter
(keress rá a neten mert ide - a korlátozások miatt - nem tudom betenni a linkjét)


----------



## Astreia (2010 Április 13)

*keresek egy progit*

Talán tud valaki segíteni. Keresek egy progit, PowerDVD (akárhanyas, lehet régebbi verzió is, csak ne legyen próba vagy más, fizetős változat). Vagy valamilyen hasonló progi, amivel állóképről tudok fotót készíteni. Nagyon fontos lenne!! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 13)

Astreia írta:


> Talán tud valaki segíteni. Keresek egy progit, PowerDVD (akárhanyas, lehet régebbi verzió is, csak ne legyen próba vagy más, fizetős változat). Vagy valamilyen hasonló progi, amivel állóképről tudok fotót készíteni. Nagyon fontos lenne!! Előre is köszönöm!


*Free Video to JPG Converter
(a power shareware)
*


----------



## Astreia (2010 Április 13)

nagyon köszönöm!!!!


----------



## epakla (2010 Április 16)

Rendszertakarítás: ASC free.


----------



## gyorgy99 (2010 Április 16)

Köszönöm


----------



## ehehe84 (2010 Április 19)

*programok*

Üdv!

Gondoltam leírom, hogy géptelepítésnél milyen programokat szoktam felrakni.

Mind ingyenes, és elég jól használható.

OpenOffice - persze csak ha nem kér valaki microfost, de az ugye má nem ingyenes

CDBurnerXP - már volt róla szó, ingyenes és könnyen használható

7-zip - ingyé' van ez is, és kezel minden formátumot plusz van jobklikkes benübe beépülőkéje is

foxit reader - kisebb gyorsabb egyszerűbb mint az adobe reader

k-lite codec pack - eddig ezzel a kodekpakkal voltam legjobban megelégedve

comodo internet security - teljes tűzfal meg víruskereső meg még más is, és ennek is van free változata

firefox - ezt asszem nem kell bemutatni

java - ezt sem

kb ennyi, ha valaki tud még hozzá, csak bártan


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Április 19)

Ingyenes :

- Rendszer es ''Registry'' takaritas - CCleaner
- Programok eltavolitasa - Revo Uninstaller
- Fajl kezelo - Unreal Commander
- Rendszer vedelem 1 - AviraAntivir Personal
 - Rendszer vedelem 2 - a-squared Free 4.5
- Rendszer vedelem 3 - Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
- Rendszer vedelem 4 - Win Patrol

Tűzfal ....innen lehet valsztani - Link_Mixed results
Az en tippem :''PC Tools Firewall Plus'' vagy ''Online Armor Free''


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Április 23)

Valaki tudna egy olyan progit ami törli a vokált az mp3 zenéből?Elöre is köszi!


----------



## davidoff1958 (2010 Április 24)

Sajnos nincs ilyen. Vannak rá próbálkozások, de az eredmény elég kétes. Ha a hangszereket kiteszik jobb és baloldalra, és az ének középről szól akkor a legjobb az eredmény.De rengeteget romlik a minőség.


----------



## olo1 (2010 Április 25)

*Mp3 vokál törlés*



golyo95 írta:


> Valaki tudna egy olyan progit ami törli a vokált az mp3 zenéből?Elöre is köszi!



Csá! Szerintem nincs ilyen program, mert ha betöltöd egy zenei programba.akkor csak egy sávot látsz, tehát csak az egészet tudod letörölni, ha te veszel fel ilyen zenei programmal, és sávonként veszed fel, és el is mented ugy abba a formátumba ( általában mindegyik zenei prg.-nek saját fájl formátumai vannnak) akkpr vissza tudod tölteni bele, és szerkesztheted. éneket állitólag ki lehet venni keverövel, amibe van. A használatija irja. Én még nem probáltam. Ha leveszi az éneket a médiafájlról RCA- bemeneten beküldve, akkor vagy élöbe tudod hsználni vagy auudio interfész-el felveszed az ének nélkül. De ezt nem próbáltam még . Amugy miért akarod a vokált levenni rola? Végeredményben szerintem 100% hogy zeneszerkesztö prg.-mal nem tudsz vele mit csinálni. Mert egy sávra van koncentrálva az egész szám. midi kiterjesztésnél is van ilyen. De azért ha sikerülne örülnék neki. jó zenéletét . Szia.


----------



## olo1 (2010 Április 25)

*Elöször mindenki amatör, utánna meg profi amatör*



edithevelin írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudna nekem valaki ajánlani egy programot, amivel egy beszkennelt könyvet át lehet tenni Wordba vagy pdf-be( na lehet a kettő ugyanaz).Amatőr vagyok, de azért remélem elég érthető tudtam lenni.
> Üdv
> edithevelin



Halihó! Az lenne a legjobb ha a saját szoftverével csinálnád a beszkenelést , multis nyomtató vagy milyen. Saját programjával beszkeneled és ott kiválasztod milyen formátumba akarod tovább vinni, vagy nyomtatni. Amugy nem valami sok szkenel prg.-van meg probaverziós mind és megélyegzi amit kinyomtatsz valamilyen modon. De kisebb kisebb natur dokumentum kiterjesztés átalakitokat találsz a neten. Azok szabad prg-ok.


----------



## janiki (2010 Április 29)

Sziasztok!
Meg tudná nekem valaki mondani hogyan tudom a weboldalamon lévő nem kívánatos hirdetéseket törölni vagy blokkolni?! A honlapom ingyenes tárhelyen van. Pár hete lefagyott újratelepítették. Volt egy úgymond gyorshangolóm amivel könnyedén tudtam szabályozni mi jelenhet meg. 
Valami qutwos firewall vagy ilyesmi volt a neve. Csak a google hirdetéseket szeretném fenn hagyni 
Előre is köszi


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 9)

Add meg a címét és megnézem, hogy hogy is lehetnek eltávolítani...


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Május 15)

epakla írta:


> Rendszertakarítás: ASC free.



Most pedig ervenyes licenszet lehet szerezni a PRO verziora itt :
,,Celebration for the 5th birth anniversary of Advanced SystemCare,,

Be kell irni a ,,*Verification Code:*,, -t es megnyomi a ''Get Free License'' gombot es az ujan megnyilo oldalon mar ott is van a licensz. Mindenkinek ugyanaz .
Sok sikert !


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Május 16)

Sziasztok!

Kérlek, segítsetek:
Mi oka lehet, hogy MSN-ező fél hívását követően a majdnem új mikrofon-fülhallgató serceg beszélgetés közben, oly módon, hogy a hívott fél mindent elkövetett a hang tisztaság érdekében, és nála nem is érzékelhető a recsegés...?
Ugyanaz a mikrofon-fülhallgató zene hallgatásakor pld. teljesen tiszta hangot ad...
Bocsánat, ha nem a témába illően kérdezem, de nem tudom, melyik másik topic-ba kellett volna!

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## h2ox (2010 Május 16)

Ha jól értem MSN használat után nálad jelentkezik a probléma. Csak az nem derül ki számomra egyértelműen, hogy továbi MSN használat közben vagy pedig bármi csinálsz aközben recseg. 
Gondolom valamilyen Windowsod van. Amit javasolnék:

Tedd fel a Microsoft frissítéseit, hogy legyen az operációs rendszered naprakész.
Frissítsd meg a hangkártya meghajtód.

Próbáld ki, és az eredményt írd ide meg.


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Május 16)

nagysuhi írta:


> Macintosh-om van, ezek arra is jók?



MAC programok ( ingyenes licensz most ):

- iPad Video Converter for Mac
Ezzel a programmal le lehet játszani népszerű video tipusokat mint WMV, FLV, MKV, AVI, MPG az iPan-on .
At lehet alakitani HD videó fájlokat, mint a HD AVI, MTS/M2TS/TS/TRP, MPG HD, HD MKV iPad-nak a MAC - on .
FLV fajlokat lehet atalakitani iPad-on valo lejatszashoz .

- Cockpit ( The Multi App Controller ) 
Baloldalt meg kell nyomni a ''get now!'' - t es azutan 4 lepes van . Twitter fiok szukseges .


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Május 16)

h2ox írta:


> Ha jól értem MSN használat után nálad jelentkezik a probléma. Csak az nem derül ki számomra egyértelműen, hogy továbi MSN használat közben vagy pedig bármi csinálsz aközben recseg.
> Gondolom valamilyen Windowsod van. Amit javasolnék:
> 
> Tedd fel a Microsoft frissítéseit, hogy legyen az operációs rendszered naprakész.
> ...


Helló!

Köszönöm válaszod.
Nem az MSN használat után, hanem alatt jelentkezik a gond: felhívok bárkit, és recseg, így nem igazán érthető a beszélgető partner! (de ez nemcsak egy beszélgető féllel fordul elő, bármelyikkel)
MSN után, ha pld.: zenét hallgatok vele, teljesen tiszta.
Az egész számítógép kb. egy hete lett újratelepítve...


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Május 16)

*Wondershare Time Freeze 
* Licensz / letöltés oldal : Itt
Egyszerű és hatékony védelem szoftwer .
Fenyegető veszély elhárítása : bármiféle vírus, malware, spyware és trójai programok .
Operációs rendszer :*Windows 7* / XP / Vista / 2000 ( 32-bit )

*Solid Capture*
Elfog bármit bárhol a képernyőn ( mint a ''Print Screen'' , csak sokkal jobb )
Jellemzők : Itt
Licensz oldal : Itt
Letöltés : Itt
Operációs rendszer : Windows 2000, 2003, XP, Vista , *Windows 7

AnyBizSoft PDF to Word Converter 2.5.3*
PDF fájlokat konvertál szerkeszthető Word dokumentumokba gyorsan és pontosan .
Támogatása importáló Adobe PDF formátumban 1,0-1,7 (. Pdf)
Támogatja a Word 2003, Word 2007 és Word 2010 formátumokat(. Doc,. Docx)
Operációs rendszer : Windows 2003/XP/Vista/*7* 32bit
Licensz / letöltés oldal : Itt ( First Name ; Last Name ; E-mail )

Es ne feledkezzetek meg az *IObit Advanced System Care PRO* - rol se , nem sokaig tart az igyenes licensz adasa .
Itt az oldal : Licensz oldal , 1 evig ervenyes a licensz .
Operációs rendszer : *Windows 7* / Vista / XP / 2000 (32-bit and 64-bit)
Tudok a gondokrol amelyek leteztek a *MBAM ( Malwarebytes Anti-Malware ) *es az *IObitSecurity 360 PRO *kozott , de attol fuggetlenul ez a program hasznos .

Az en szempontombol ha egy sorrendet allitanank a renszer karbantarto programokrol a sorrend ez lenne : CCleaner , Glary Utilities , Tune UP Utilities es Advanced System Care .
- CCleaner : ingyenes ;
- Glary Utilities : ingyenes es PRO ( fizeteses ) verziok ;
- Tune UP Utilities : fizeteses ;
- Advanced System Care : ingyenes es PRO ( fizeteses ) verziok .

Igaz , itt meg szoba johetne a :*WinUtilities Pro *, rendszerkarbantarto program is .
Licensz / kulcs oldal : Itt
Letöltés : Itt
Operációs rendszer : *Windows 7*, Vista, 95, NT4, 98, Me, 2000, XP, 2003 Server
Most jelenleg a 9.64-es verzional tart , de eleg gyakran valtozott a verzio az utolso hetekben .

En jelenleg a CCleaner-t valamint a Glary Utilities PRO -t hasznalom . A Glary Utilities -nak az ugynevezett ''Lifetime license'' ( egesz eletre szolo licensz / kulcs ) tipusu verziojat . 
A Glary Utilities - bol sikerult egy parat kapnom , amikor ''promo'' - k voltak .
Mellesleg leteznek forumok / blogok ahol versenyek vannak es ott is lehet nyerni licenszeket .... *torvenyes* licenszeket . Igaz , nem konnyu kiszurni a rendes bloggereket , de leteznek ilyenek is .
Nekem *nincs* ilyen blogom .
Csak egy olyan szemely vagyok aki rajott ( eleg reg ) , hogy neha leteznek ''promo''-k vagy eppen versenyek ahol *torvenyesen *megszerezhetjunk valamilyen program licenszet ( kulcsat ) .

Itt meg szeretnek emliteni valamit , espedig azt , hogy eleg ritka az a helyzet amikor az utolso verziora van ''promo / akcio'' .

Es itt lenne egy mas pelda , igaz nem az utolso verzio de hasznos :

*O&O Defrag 10 Professional Edition*
Töredezettségmentesítés program .
Licensz ( kulcs ) oldal : Itt
Letöltés : Itt
Operációs rendszer : Windows Vista, XP, 2000
Idobe telik ameddig megjon az e-mail ( 1 ora is lehet ) a kulccsal .
Az ingyenes Piriform Defraggler mellett ezt a programot is hasznalom .

*@Flamingo*
Probalok informaciokat is irni , csak neha eleg nehez .... 3 nyelven gondolkozni es le is irni foleg amikor szoftwerrol van szo . 

Amint latszik nem vagyok ''uj'' itt es megis az vagyok mivel ''kiestem'' a menetbol eleg hosszu ideig es nem is itt ''tevekenykedtem'' .
A rovid informaciok azert voltak mert nincs mindig idom sokat itt lenni . Ma amint latszik egy kiveteles nap .

Most mondanek valamit es *nem* rosszindulat .... valahogy meg kell szoknom a *''Kormanyos'' *szavat . Miert ? Na .... oszintem mondva .... inkabb a* ''Moderator / Mod'' *szoval vagyok megszokva . De amint mondani szoktak az ember tanul ameddig el .... es en is probalok tanulni . 

Ezt a ''Moderator'' szavat kerestem amikor ''visszatertem'' , de akkor is siettem es nem figyeltem fel a ''Kormanyos'' szora . De jol fogott a ''ram szolas'' a rovid infokkal kapcsolatban es rajottem , hogy mit is tevedtem , mert ugye .... egy forumon az ember tiszteleben kell tartsa a szabalyokat es persze a Moderatort .... bocsanat .... a Kormanyost mert ez igy illik es a Kormanyos az a szemely aki segiteni tud ha netalan valamilyen baj van ( persze nem csak o , de o a legfontosabb ) .

A billentyuzetet nem allitom at , remelem ez nem zavar senkit .... ha igen akkor elore is *elnezest kerek* .

Be szabad illeszteni kepeket is ? 
Kepeket a programrol , mint a kovetkezok :

*1. Solid Capture*






*2. AnyBizSoft PDF to Word Converter*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 19)

alien2002 írta:


> *@Flamingo*
> Probalok informaciokat is irni , csak neha eleg nehez .... 3 nyelven gondolkozni es le is irni foleg amikor szoftwerrol van szo .


Ha a magyar a főcsapás és az angol a támogató - szerintem nem probléma. Ha meg igen - szabad visszakérdezni.


> Amint latszik nem vagyok ''uj'' itt es megis az vagyok mivel ''kiestem'' a menetbol eleg hosszu ideig es nem is itt ''tevekenykedtem'' .


Semmi gond többen vannak akik rövidebb hosszabbidőre távol kerülnek a CH-tól.
Annál nagyobb öröm a visszatérés.


> A rovid informaciok azert voltak mert nincs mindig idom sokat itt lenni . Ma amint latszik egy kiveteles nap .


Rövid de lényegretörő és ami a legfontosabb nem reklám.


> Most mondanek valamit es *nem* rosszindulat .... valahogy meg kell szoknom a *''Kormanyos'' *szavat . Miert ? Na .... oszintem mondva .... inkabb a* ''Moderator / Mod'' *szoval vagyok megszokva . De amint mondani szoktak az ember tanul ameddig el .... es en is probalok tanulni .


Most mit mondjak? A kormányos miatt én is alhajóskapitánysegédhelyettesnek éreztem magam, de már túl vagyok rajta.
Akinek "olyan" gondja van - FLAMINGO-t keresi (vagy, ha velem van gond Melittát, az admin-t).


> Ezt a ''Moderator'' szavat kerestem amikor ''visszatertem'' , de akkor is siettem es nem figyeltem fel a ''Kormanyos'' szora . De jol fogott a ''ram szolas'' a rovid infokkal kapcsolatban es rajottem , hogy mit is tevedtem , mert ugye .... egy forumon az ember tiszteleben kell tartsa a szabalyokat es persze a Moderatort .... bocsanat .... a Kormanyost mert ez igy illik es a Kormanyos az a szemely aki segiteni tud ha netalan valamilyen baj van ( persze nem csak o , de o a legfontosabb ) .


A lényeg: ha bármi gond beírni. Valaki csak meg tudja válaszolni a több mint 200 000 tagból


> A billentyuzetet nem allitom at , remelem ez nem zavar senkit .... ha igen akkor elore is *elnezest kerek* .


*Ha megfigyelted Melitta is ékezet nélkül ír. Ezt tudomásul illik venni minden tagnak - mármint, hogy a világ jelentős részén nincs ékezetes billentyűzet.*


> Be szabad illeszteni kepeket is ?
> Kepeket a programrol , mint a kovetkezok :
> ...


*Be szabad illeszeteni. sőt engedályt kértem, hogy aszabályzattól eltérően itt is lehessen linkelni,mert egy-egy website-t, vagy driver-t e nélkül bajos lenne megadni.*


----------



## fanyar (2010 Május 19)

Miért nincs ékezetes billentyűzet a világ minden részén?
Hisz nem kell hozzá sok.Már minden van mindenütt.
Jó ,a Szahara közepén nincs


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 19)

fanyar írta:


> Miért nincs ékezetes billentyűzet a világ minden részén?
> Hisz nem kell hozzá sok.Már minden van mindenütt.
> Jó ,a Szahara közepén nincs


Kb 15 millió magyar használ Ő-t és Ű-t
Ö-t és Ő-t a német nyelvben is használnak ez már úgy 200 millió kb. ennyi Oroszország lélekszáma. És most visszakérdezek:
Miért nincs mindenütt cirill betűs billentyűzet?

De feltehettem volna ugyanezt a kérdést a másfél milliárd kínai kapcsán is
P.s.: Alien2002 beírása kapcsán - ha valaki programozó, netán unix/linux területről jön - ott ritka az ékezethasználat (a kommenteket nem számítva)


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Május 20)

phoenyx írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Kérlek, segítsetek:
> Mi oka lehet, hogy MSN-ező fél hívását követően a majdnem új mikrofon-fülhallgató serceg beszélgetés közben, oly módon, hogy a hívott fél mindent elkövetett a hang tisztaság érdekében, és nála nem is érzékelhető a recsegés...?
> ...



Milyen programról van szó? Windows Live Messenger? 

Lehetséges, hogy a program átállítja a hangerőt. A Windows _Hangerőszabályzó_jában és/vagy a Messenger beállításainál módosítsd a hangerőt, hátha segít.


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Május 20)

bolondpoli írta:


> Milyen programról van szó? Windows Live Messenger?
> 
> Lehetséges, hogy a program átállítja a hangerőt. A Windows _Hangerőszabályzó_jában és/vagy a Messenger beállításainál módosítsd a hangerőt, hátha segít.


Szia!

Igen, Windows Live Messenger.
Köszönöm válaszod, meg fogom próbálni.
A PC játékok hangja is tiszta a mikrofon fülhallgatóval, csak az MSN hívásoknál recseg.

Napfényes hetet kívánok!


----------



## szele78 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok olyan szoftver kellene amin lehet nézni a digi vagy az upc adásait,vagy olyan oldal (persze ha jelszavas akkor jelszó is.köszi

magra 3 emusan ki tud valamit?


----------



## shikaritr (2010 Május 24)

Én Flashget nélkül nemtok élni!


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 19)

*Windows 7*



kullais írta:


> Kinek mi a véleménye a windows 7-ről?


Rendkivül jó op. rendszer, nagyon szeretem.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 19)

*SM Player*



Astreia írta:


> Talán tud valaki segíteni. Keresek egy progit, PowerDVD (akárhanyas, lehet régebbi verzió is, csak ne legyen próba vagy más, fizetős változat). Vagy valamilyen hasonló progi, amivel állóképről tudok fotót készíteni. Nagyon fontos lenne!! Előre is köszönöm!


SM Player, mindent tud!
http://letoltokozpont.hu/letoltes_programok_reszletes.php?a=2724&k=14


----------



## doma222 (2010 Június 20)

A legjobb az Adobe Photoshop CS5 és az Illustrator

Meg a Flash


----------



## Tarj71 (2010 Június 20)

kullais írta:


> Kinek mi a véleménye a windows 7-ről?


 

Biztos jó, de az az érzésem, hogy a régi programok nem mindegyike fog futni. Már az Xp-re való Service pack-3 is megakadályozta néhány program futását, ez meg még újabb.


----------



## doma222 (2010 Június 26)

Linuxra az alap alkalmazást, a WinE-t ajánlom, azzal kell társítani a windows programokat, és valószínüleg linuxon és ubuntun is fut. Asszem Mac-en is van ilyen, de nem biztos. Sokáig kell keresni és meglesz. ha nincs a gépen, akkor neten fönn van

Egyébként ez új program. 2010-es. De ha nem fut, próbáld meg a cs4-et, vagy a cs3-at

A 3dsmax is jó.

vagy a zmodeler

vagy az in design

vagy az after effects

vagy a corel draw x4

vagy a soundbooth

vagy a c++

esetleg a gamemaker kezdőknek


----------



## gigi. (2010 Június 30)

edithevelin írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudna nekem valaki ajánlani egy programot, amivel egy beszkennelt könyvet át lehet tenni Wordba vagy pdf-be( na lehet a kettő ugyanaz).Amatőr vagyok, de azért remélem elég érthető tudtam lenni.
> Üdv
> edithevelin


 


Én mikor könyvet scanneltem, pdf creator -ral raktam pdf-be.


----------



## gigi. (2010 Június 30)

Tudna valaki egy olyan programot mondani, ahol egyszerűen készíthetek látványos video-slideshow-t?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 1)

gigi. írta:


> Tudna valaki egy olyan programot mondani, ahol egyszerűen készíthetek látványos video-slideshow-t?


A leg1*űbb, ha windows-od van a Windows Movie Maker.
De van pl kipróbálós SlideShowPro Director Hosting (14-day trial), csak előtte regisztrálni kell.


----------



## steven605 (2010 Július 1)

Je RECOMMANDE ONU Convertir tous les formati video populaires à l'IPAD le logiciel d'essai gratuite, qui peut être et facilement rapidement Convertir des fichiers de Gestion de l'IPAD. J'espère que? Uno Aider peut vous:

http://macipadconverter.org

Versare Windows utilisateur:

http://ipad-videoconverter.org


----------



## somlivka (2010 Július 2)

Rendkívül jó operációs rendszer, az eddigi legjobb.

Foxit reader


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

Köszönöm ezeket a szoftvereket nagyon jók!


----------



## Rudee (2010 Július 11)

*PDF szerkesztő*

Üdv, a segítségeteket szeretném kérni,miszerint pdf fájlokat szeretnék szerkeszteni,vagy átkonvertálni wordbe.A pdf-eket alapból nem lehet szerkeszteni,nekem konkrétan a szöveg kicsinyítése lenne az érdekem.

Ötleteiteket előre is köszönöm.

Rudee


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 11)

Rudee írta:


> Üdv, a segítségeteket szeretném kérni,miszerint pdf fájlokat szeretnék szerkeszteni,vagy átkonvertálni wordbe.A pdf-eket alapból nem lehet szerkeszteni,nekem konkrétan a szöveg kicsinyítése lenne az érdekem.
> 
> Ötleteiteket előre is köszönöm.
> 
> Rudee


Ennek az üzinek itt a helye.

Másrészt valahol már felvetődött itt a pdf szerkesztés, ami az openoffice-n kívül még lehetséges más progikkal is (pl. pdf to word.).
Keress rá.


----------



## Helios (2010 Július 12)

edithevelin írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudna nekem valaki ajánlani egy programot, amivel egy beszkennelt könyvet át lehet tenni Wordba vagy pdf-be( na lehet a kettő ugyanaz).Amatőr vagyok, de azért remélem elég érthető tudtam lenni.
> Üdv
> edithevelin



Talán legeszerűbb megoldás feltelepíteni egy pdf printert (pl. http://www.cutepdf.com/Products/CutePDF/writer.asp) és erre kinyomtatni a képeket.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 12)

Helios írta:


> Talán legeszerűbb megoldás feltelepíteni egy pdf printert (pl. http://www.cutepdf.com/Products/CutePDF/writer.asp) és erre kinyomtatni a képeket.


Attól tartok, hogy a tagunk nem kinyomtatni, hanem elektronikusan olvasni/módosítani akarja a PDF anyagait.


----------



## Rudee (2010 Július 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Attól tartok, hogy a tagunk nem kinyomtatni, hanem elektronikusan olvasni/módosítani akarja a PDF anyagait.



Igen, pontosabban az a problémám,hogy a pdf dokumentumokban nem lehet a betű méretét megváltoztatni,ezáélta l nyomtathatóbb formába honi.Ez a probléma nem áll fenn a Word dokumentumoknál,tegnap felraktam vagy 4 különböző pdf to doc progit,de egyik sem volta melragadtatva.


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

Helios írta:


> Talán legeszerűbb megoldás feltelepíteni egy pdf printert (pl. http://www.cutepdf.com/Products/CutePDF/writer.asp) és erre kinyomtatni a képeket.


A Regognita nevu program ilyen.


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

Rudee írta:


> Üdv, a segítségeteket szeretném kérni,miszerint pdf fájlokat szeretnék szerkeszteni,vagy átkonvertálni wordbe.A pdf-eket alapból nem lehet szerkeszteni,nekem konkrétan a szöveg kicsinyítése lenne az érdekem.
> 
> Ötleteiteket előre is köszönöm.
> 
> Rudee


 Az Adobe Acrobattal lehet. (Mem az eader)


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

Rudee írta:


> Üdv, a segítségeteket szeretném kérni,miszerint pdf fájlokat szeretnék szerkeszteni,vagy átkonvertálni wordbe.A pdf-eket alapból nem lehet szerkeszteni,nekem konkrétan a szöveg kicsinyítése lenne az érdekem.
> 
> Ötleteiteket előre is köszönöm.
> 
> Rudee


Bocsi! Helysen Reader


----------



## szelka (2010 Augusztus 2)

*cannot find Thread desktop Composition USER32dll*

Sziasztok !
Nekem legjobban a Mozilla Firefox jön be mint böngésző (vagy csak megszoktam  ), mindenesetre egy ideje az indulásakor az alábbi hibaüzenetet írja ki:
* cannot find Thread desktop Composition USER32dll *


Mivel semmi megoldást nem találtam, újratelepítettem, ez sem oldotta meg a problémát, sőt a frissítések sem. A gépemen van még más böngésző, ott nem jelentkezik a hibaüzenet.
Szerintetek van valami megoldás ?

Szép napot mindenkinek, üdv: szelka


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 4)

szelka írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Nekem legjobban a Mozilla Firefox jön be mint böngésző (vagy csak megszoktam  ), mindenesetre egy ideje az indulásakor az alábbi hibaüzenetet írja ki:
> * cannot find Thread desktop Composition USER32dll *
> 
> ...


Utánanéztem neten (ha tudsz angolul, Te is megteheted), több helyen felvetették a problémát, de megoldást sehol sem tudtak még adni.
Valami Visual Basic applikáció és a legújabb FF közötti inkompatibilitás okozhatja, de a "desktop composition" letiltása sem jelent megoldást.


----------



## bepeter (2010 Augusztus 9)

Nekem a csúcs a TMPGenc amelyról Dvdx oldalon egy leítrást is találsz. Ez ma szerintem a legjobb.

Szerintem a bittorent elég jó

Ha a Photoshop CS5-öt szeretnéd magyarul akkor KGB-site. Ott van egy letölthető gyorstalpaló is.

Valószínüleg a dll fájl egy crack. Amit a program telepítőfájljába kell bemásolni, felülírni és kész.
" Már láttam olyan embert aki hallott olyanról aki ezt csinálta)"

A karafun editor igen


----------



## sevenseas (2010 Augusztus 17)

*Old games*



Tarj71 írta:


> Biztos jó, de az az érzésem, hogy a régi programok nem mindegyike fog futni. Már az Xp-re való Service pack-3 is megakadályozta néhány program futását, ez meg még újabb.



XP.-n segít a DOSBox.
Én is azzal sokobanozok , meg retro mahjongozok
Már feltéve ha játékról van szó.


----------



## Paulpapa (2010 Augusztus 18)

*Portable Superfinder v1.6.0.2 (Magyar nyelvű)*

*Portable Superfinder v1.6.0.2*







*Magyar nyelvű, kicsi, de nagyon hasznos program, ha valamit nem találsz a gépeden. Telepíteni nem kell. Letöltés után azonnal használható.
Gyors,és rengeteg beállítás között választhatsz a keresési kritériumok között.
Beírod a keresendő fájl nevét, vagy csak egy részletét, elindítod a keresést, és vársz, míg végez. 
A megtalált fájlt vagy fájlokat a találati listából megnyithatod, átnevezheted, másolhatod,
vagy akár törölheted is.
Különösen hasznos, ha a PC fertőződése esetén a kártevő fájlt, vagy fájlokat kell megkeresni.
*

*Letöltés:*





```
http://data.hu/get/2837166/portable_super_finder_v1.6.0.2.rar
```


----------



## bepeter (2010 Augusztus 19)

Snagit 10. Ha beírod a googleba akkor az első lapon kiadja. Szerkesztheted is a mentett képet. 
Vagy Office 2007.ben van egy jegyzetszerkesztő annak is van egy funkciója.

TMPEnc DVD Authoting amelyhez magyar nyelvű leírás is van.


----------



## alien2002 (2010 Augusztus 28)

Rendszer karbantarto : jv16 PowerTools 2009

Anti - Malware ( 2 eves licensz ) : Safe Returner

A licensz megszerzese a fenti oldalakon talahato meg .

*Ne feledjetek ezt :*


> _*Note:* This promotion is available to everyone - everyone may get it for free. However, this is a dotTech.org promotion. __Please do __*not* directly link to, copy, paste, or reprint the link to the registration page anywhere else including private or public forums, blogs, file hosting services, etc_


*Agusztus 27 - 30* Flash Gallery Factory Standard 5.1 ( Facebook promo )


> Wondershare Flash Factory Galéria egy könnyen használható flash indítása készítő létrehozni interaktív flash fotóalbum, web flash indítása, az üzleti flash banner, flash képes album, és hűtsük le 3D-s flash galéria SWF, XML, EXE, Screensaver és HTML kimeneti formátumok megosztása a weboldalakon, mint a MySpace, Blogger, Friendster, Window Live Spaces, WordPress, stb Az új verzió egészíti 10 + új flash sablonokat multi-album, és támogat minden 3D flash sablonokat mutatni képeket különböző kategóriákba. 23 + speciális sablonok költözött Galéria mód a Diavetítés mód. Logo hozzáadásával és zene hangerejének módosításával is elérhető.


*A kovetkezo oldalt nem art figyelni neha - neha :* 
AVG AntiVirus 9 [1-PC, 1-Year], worth £26.99, FREE for EVERYONE!

*90 napos licensz :*
Panda Antivirus Pro 2011
Panda Internet Security 2011

*Talan ezek is jol fognak valakinek :*
AnyBizSoft PDF Merger and Splitter for FREE ( Facebook promo )


> *AnyBizSoft PDF Meger*.... a hatékony PDF eszköz segítségével öbb PDF fájlokat-ba egy-egy jobb szervezése, archiválás és kötegelt nyomtatás. Ez lehetővé teszi, hogy kiválassza bármely részét oldalak a kiválasztott PDF fájlok egyesítése és rugalmasan hozzon létre egy új PDF-fájl. Továbbá beállíthatja a tulajdonságok és a biztonság az egyesült PDF-fájlt.





> *AnyBizSoft PDF Splitter* egy gyors és könnyen használható PDF felosztása eszköz, ami segít előállítani az új PDF-fájlok kinyerésére konkrét oldalakat a többoldalas PDF-fájlt. Annak segítségével könnyedén hasít több oldalas PDF-fájlok minden n oldal (ak), könyvjelzők, oldal tartományok vagy hasít egy PDF fájl átlagosan több PDF fájlokat azonos oldalszámokkal.


----------



## asterix92 (2010 Augusztus 29)

Kedves Tagok!

Szeretném kérni! Ha valakinek meg van a Call of Atlantis games akkor kérném szépen, hogy a telepítőjét legyen szíves feltenni ide a szoftver fórumtémába.

Előre is nagyon köszönöm!

Attila


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 30)

asterix92 írta:


> Kedves Tagok!
> 
> Szeretném kérni! Ha valakinek meg van a Call of Atlantis games akkor kérném szépen, hogy a telepítőjét legyen szíves feltenni ide a szoftver fórumtémába.
> 
> ...


Gugli a barátunk. Bátran használd és segít.


----------



## alma5 (2010 Augusztus 31)

olo1 írta:


> Halihó! Az lenne a legjobb ha a saját szoftverével csinálnád a beszkenelést , multis nyomtató vagy milyen. Saját programjával beszkeneled és ott kiválasztod milyen formátumba akarod tovább vinni, vagy nyomtatni. Amugy nem valami sok szkenel prg.-van meg probaverziós mind és megélyegzi amit kinyomtatsz valamilyen modon. De kisebb kisebb natur dokumentum kiterjesztés átalakitokat találsz a neten. Azok szabad prg-ok.


 

Csak a próbaverziós programoknál bélyegzi meg az oldalakat a program? Ha saját szoftverem van, akkor nem? Köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 31)

alma5 írta:


> Csak a próbaverziós programoknál bélyegzi meg az oldalakat a program? Ha saját szoftverem van, akkor nem? Köszönöm.


Természetesen a géppel együtt adott "teljes értékű" sw-k nem bélyegeznek. Pl a HP a 10000 Ft-os multifunkciós nyomtatójához is olyat ad, hogy csak győzzed telepíteni (jpg-ben és pdf-ben is ment + tömörítés fok állíthatóság).


----------



## alma5 (2010 Augusztus 31)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Természetesen a géppel együtt adott "teljes értékű" sw-k nem bélyegeznek. Pl a HP a 10000 Ft-os multifunkciós nyomtatójához is olyat ad, hogy csak győzzed telepíteni (jpg-ben és pdf-ben is ment + tömörítés fok állíthatóság).


 
HP multifunkciós nyomtatóm van, ezzel pl. ha bescennelek egy újságot, utána openoffice-al átalakítom PDF-é, és ha egy próbaverziós programmal összeegyesítem, akkor minden oldal meg van jelölve. Ha megveszem a teljes verziót, akkor nem lesz megjelölve minden oldal? Vagy van esetleg olyan ingyenes program ami nem jelöl? Köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 1)

alma5 írta:


> HP multifunkciós nyomtatóm van, ezzel pl. ha bescennelek egy újságot, *utána openoffice-al átalakítom PDF*-é, és ha egy próbaverziós programmal összeegyesítem, akkor minden oldal meg van jelölve. Ha megveszem a teljes verziót, akkor nem lesz megjelölve minden oldal? Vagy van esetleg olyan ingyenes program ami nem jelöl? Köszönöm.


Javasolnám, hogy előbb az *OOO*-ban egyesíts és utána alakítsd pdf formátumúvá.


----------



## 1novicius (2010 Szeptember 1)

katzoltan írta:


> Tudom ajánlani az uTorrentet. Én is azt használom évek óta.


 

Valóban, messze a legjobb a utorrent.
Ráadásul folyamatosan frissítik is!


----------



## szalay.p (2010 Szeptember 2)

Szia sok szeretettel koszontelek.Lenne egy kérésem.Vagyis hozzá nem értésem is.Az Adobe Reader 9.3 Magyar nyelvu szoftverével hangosolvasáskor a Magyar nyelvu PDF fájlokat angolul olvassa vagyis forditja.Mit tehetek egyáltalán be lehet állitani hogy a Magyar nyelvu konyvet ,Magyarul olvassa hangossan.Vagy Instaláláskor más beállitások szukségessek?Ha bármiben tudnál segiteni kérlek irj a kovetkezo cimre *kimoderálva**
Koszonom.

**e-mail címet csak priviben adhatsz meg! (kormányos)*


----------



## alma5 (2010 Szeptember 3)

Lenne még egy kérdésem. Ha nagy nehezen sikerült egy újságot beszkennelnem és összeegyesítettem PDF-be, de túl nagy lett a mérete, lehet-e ezen a méreten kicsinyíteni? Köszönöm.


----------



## mapali (2010 Szeptember 4)

Át lehet méretezni.


----------



## Verdoske (2010 Szeptember 19)

MAc-en is fut?

Ittvete arra is fel lehet tenni?

olyan van ami fut esetleg linux alatt?
Mert az is jó lenne.

de csak ha mahgyar

http://funkyimg.com/viewer.php?img=/2/252/567/defekt.jpg

na.


----------



## Judy1981 (2010 Szeptember 23)

*Segítség kérése*

Sziasztok!

Egy kis segítséget szeretnék kérni. Elszállt a gépemről minden és nem emlékszem a power tc melyik verziója volt rajta. Elég amatőr vagyok ezen a téren, megpróbálom leírni, hogy ne tűnjön túl nevetségesnek... A tálcáján 2 sorban voltan funkciók és ha felvittem a kurzort a képernyő felső széléhez, autómatikusan lejött egy menüsor: WinRar, Ashampo, dokumentumok, képek, lomtár. 
Valaki meg tudná írni a program nevét??

Köszönettel!


----------



## karoly66 (2010 Szeptember 25)

sniper75 írta:


> Angol-magyar, magyar-angol, német-magyar, magyar-német szótár program! Telepíted és használod, ingyenes.


Ezt miért nem tudom megnézni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 25)

karoly66 írta:


> Ezt miért nem tudom megnézni?


*Talán, mert az üzeneted beírásakor még nem voltál állandó tag (hiányzott a 20 ÉRTELMES üzenet).
Most már meg tudod nézni.
*


----------



## somlivka (2010 Október 29)

Rendkivül jó operációs rendszer, az eddigi legjobb.


----------



## gerdanorbi (2010 Október 31)

Sziasztok....Lenne egy keresem, valakinek van-e MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ 2008-as vagy ha nincs 2008-as akkor 2003 -as is jo lesz....


----------



## John Sheperd (2010 November 2)

Sziasztok,

Fel tudná tenni valaki az internet explorer 8-as verzióját ide közvetlen az oldalra becsomagolt formátumban? (rar,zip)
Ha van portable verzió,az is jó!

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 2)

John Sheperd írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Fel tudná tenni valaki az internet explorer 8-as verzióját ide közvetlen az oldalra becsomagolt formátumban? (rar,zip)
> Ha van portable verzió,az is jó!
> ...


*Ugyan miért is kellene ide feltenni, amikor a MS honlapról közvetlenül is leveheted?
*


----------



## sanchoo (2010 November 3)

sziasztok!
Valami script-féleséget kellene írnom, de eddig még nem volt ilyesmivel dolgom.
Tehát, a feladat: fix helyen lévő, ismert nevű fájlt kellene másolnom egy másik meghajtó mappájába.
A mappát létre kellene hozni, ÉÉÉÉHHNN a néven (már ha még nem létezik). 
Ha ismétlik a műveletet, a fájl kérdés nélkül íródjon felül.

Nos, hát ennyi lenne az archiválási feladatom. Régebben BAT fájlokban varázsolgattam. Esetleg azzal is jó lenne, ha még van ilyesmi XP alatt...

A tippeket előre is köszi!


----------



## olo1 (2010 November 5)

Helló! Tudnátok segíteni. hogy Notebook-nál a mobil internet bele van építve a gépbe, és ujra kellet telepítenem az op. rendszert. De nem találom sehol a mobil internet hálozatot, hogy hol keressem, vagy hogy kéne beüzemelni. Köszi.


----------



## fferenc40 (2010 November 7)

sniper75 írta:


> Egy egyszerű, de nagyon jó kis takarító program ami ingyenes!  Rendbe teszi a gépet, letörli a felhalmozódott sok felesleges szemetet ami lassítja a gépedet! A feltelepítéshez és a beállításához csak minimális tudás kell, ha nem megy segítek. :444:


Kevés az ilyen egyszerű, de nagyon jó alkalmazás.

FastStone Image Viewer
Én ezt a programot használom, mert gyors, magyarul is tud, kötegelt műveleteket is gyorsan hajt végre, kicsi, alapvető képműveleteket korrekt módon csinál.

Szerintem az AbbyFine Reader jobb.

BitTorrent-6.1.1
Vagy újabb.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 8)

sanchoo írta:


> sziasztok!
> Valami script-féleséget kellene írnom, de eddig még nem volt ilyesmivel dolgom.
> Tehát, a feladat: fix helyen lévő, ismert nevű fájlt kellene másolnom egy másik meghajtó mappájába.
> A mappát létre kellene hozni, ÉÉÉÉHHNN a néven (már ha még nem létezik).
> ...


*Mivel látom más nem válaszolt neked - javaslom tanulmányozd ezt.*


----------



## csumega48 (2010 November 13)

Szevasztok.
AdvancedMp3CatalogPro. Ha valaki fel töltené, nagyon meg kösszöném!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 15)

csumega48 írta:


> Szevasztok.
> AdvancedMp3CatalogPro. Ha valaki fel töltené, nagyon meg kösszöném!


Tessék.
*(Gondolom nem feltört verziót kerestél itt.)*


----------



## andrasm (2010 November 25)

*Letöltő program*



kullais írta:


> Tud valaki egyszerű torrent letöltő progit ajánlani?


 

Bitcomet,nekem "bejött"!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 26)

andrasm írta:


> Bitcomet,nekem "bejött"!


A utorrent is "bejöhet".


----------



## bverka (2010 November 28)

*Virus Kerdes*

Segitseget szeretnek kerni ,egy hettel ezelott egy film nezese kozbe jelentkezett egy kovetkezo virus ?? ugy gondolom en
egy eneklo kotkodacsolas meg dobolas ami eddig nem volt, most mar filmnezes kozbe rendszeresen jon be ha megallitom a filmet akkor is megy tovabb amig nem fejezi be kb.15-20masodp .Ez jelentkezik 15-20 percenkent,csak online filmnezeskor.Mi lehet ? Es hogy szabadulok meg tolle ? A filmeket csak a netmozirol neztem es ingyenfilmek .eu-rol mashonnan nem. AWG free virusirtom van az nem kapott semmit.Elore is koszi ! bverka


----------



## Cs. Laczko (2010 November 30)

olo1 írta:


> Helló! Tudnátok segíteni. hogy Notebook-nál a mobil internet bele van építve a gépbe, és ujra kellet telepítenem az op. rendszert. De nem találom sehol a mobil internet hálozatot, hogy hol keressem, vagy hogy kéne beüzemelni. Köszi.



Szia.
Amennyiben elárulod a géped és az op rendszered típusát akkor szívesen segítek.


----------



## marokko (2010 December 5)

*profi*

Üdv Mindenkinek aki olvassa!
A mikulás még nem ért ide de félek, hogy nem fog hozni számomra egy nagyon fontos programot. A *profi* társasház kezelő programról van szó! A neten van ingyenes verzió de szeretném a teljest de mivel önkéntesként a vakok javára vállaltam be ezt a hálatlan feladatot már pénzt nem adnék ki ha nem lenne muszáj.
Segítségeteket megköszönve üdv Marokkó


----------



## Masni27 (2010 December 14)

Sziasztok, segítséget szeretnék kérni, Typhoon 300K webkamerához keresek driver-t, fent van neten több helyen is szabadon, viszont mindenhol egy external mirror linkre vezet a letöltéshez, ahonnan nálam hibaüzenet jön vissza.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## KDina (2010 December 15)

Sziazstok!

Remélem tud vki segíteni,vagy hasznos infóval szolgálni.
Állandóan kijön a képernyőmre,h "_Zip error, this is not a valid zip code,please try again"._
Gondoltam ez egy vírus.Végigfuttattam az avast,van avg-m,egy registry cleanert,egy trojan remover-t,de semmi.Azt írja ki mindegyik,h nincs vírus.
De ez az üzenet azóta is állandóan kijön.
Hogyan tudnám eltüntetni?
Köszönöm a választ előre is!


----------



## campona (2010 December 16)

*Zip error, this is not a valid zip code,please try again*



KDina írta:


> Sziazstok!
> 
> Remélem tud vki segíteni,vagy hasznos infóval szolgálni.
> Állandóan kijön a képernyőmre,h "_Zip error, this is not a valid zip code,please try again"._
> ...



Kedves "KDina"

Mint azt tudjuk, a ZIP-code affele postai iranyitoszam, aminek van egy sajatos formaja. Ha a megadott forma ettol elter, akkor elojohet ez a hibauzenet akkor is, ha a kod egyebkent korrekt lenne.

Par pelda erre:

- a TV Musor (http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings) keri a helyes iranyitoszamot, itt talan lehet az egyik hiba,

- a Windows Internet Explorer programja az egyik leggyakrabban hasznalt program, itt is elofordulhat egy sietosen megadott iranyitoszam...

- ...szoval, nekem ez a gyanum, erdemes lenne ezeket, vagy ehhez hasonlo helyeket ellenorizni, ugy ertem, ahova e hibajelenseg elott bebillentyuzesre kerult, vagy kerulhetett barmiert is iranyitoszam.

- azt is jo lenne tudni, hogy a szamitogep eliditasakor jelenik meg ez a hibauzenet, vagy jellemzoen "egy bizonyos" program elinditasakor?

Szivelyes udvozlettel: Campona


----------



## KDina (2010 December 16)

Szia Campona!

A számítógép elindításakor jött elő a probléma és ha nem x-eltem ki,akkor vagy 10db minimum kijött.Ahogy írtam privibe,leinstalláltam a gépről a sidebart és most nincs ez a problémám.
Mégegyszer köszönöm a választ!


----------



## LF1982 (2010 December 16)

Sziasztok, milyen virusirtót ajánlanátok egy kis teljesitményű gépre? lényeg hogy ne foglaljon sok helyet és a memóriát is minél inkább hagyja szabadon menet közben... köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 16)

LF1982 írta:


> Sziasztok, milyen virusirtót ajánlanátok egy kis teljesitményű gépre? lényeg hogy ne foglaljon sok helyet és a memóriát is minél inkább hagyja szabadon menet közben... köszi


*Amit Te szeretnél - félő, hogy nincs.
Olyan kisautót szeretnél, amibe minden belefér, ugyanakkor gyorsan és könnyen is száguldjon?
Vagy ez, vagy az.*


----------



## alien2002 (2010 December 16)

*Happy December with avast! ( avast! Internet Security )*
_- A kerdes oldala :_ ITT
_- Nyertesek listája :_ ITT


> Minden nap decemberben egy új kérdés , az első száz embert aki a megfelelő választ adja nyer egy 1 évig érvényes kulcsot / licenszt .
> A kérdés minden nap különböző időpontokban indul , hogy esélye legyen a győzelemre mindenkinek.


*
iMac es MacBook hasznaloknak :* Hidden


> Ha a számítógépet ellopják, Hidden megmutatja, hogy hol van, és aki azt ellopta.





> Csak regisztráljon itt, és töltse le a telepítőt.


*Majdnem minden nap egy uj ingyenes szoftver :* Brothergiveaway

*Karacsonyig , minden nap egy ingyenes szoftwer :*
1. Adventskalender stern.de
2. Chip Adventskalender
3. PC [email protected] Adventskalender
4. Der LoadBlog Adventskalender
5. PC WELT XMAS Kalender


*Ingyenes szoftver ( bizonyos idopontig )*

*1.* MacX DVD Ripper Pro 2.7.0 ( Windows es Mac verzio )
*2.* WinX iPhone Software Gift Pack


> iPhone Ripper ; iPhone Converter ; Ringtone Maker


*3.* iCare Data Recovery 4


> ...adatok helyreállítása .......


*4.* LayerView


> LayerView egy gyors, könnyű csomag amely megmutatja, hogy pontosan milyen adatokat küld és fogad a számítógép .


*5.* SoftMaker Office 2008 ( Windows es Linux )
*6.* BufferZone Pro


> ....biztonsági szoftver, amely létrehoz egy külön környezetet, amely lehetővé teszi a korlátlan szabadságot, hogy élvezze az összes internetes tevékenységét külső fenyegetések féleleme nélkül .


----------



## Zsolti08 (2010 December 16)

Sziasztok!
Lenne egy kérdésem hátha tud valaki segíteni nekem.
Van egy Hp netbookom es bekapcsolas után kiirja:start windows normally 
Meg meg ezt:Last known good configuration ha erre kattintok vissza dob.
Van meg a start save mod stb es egyiken sem indul.
Gondolom szerviz lesz de ha tud valaki segiteni az jo lenne.
Előre is köszi.
Zsolti
Ja ha normalban inditom akkor bejön a Windows felirat es utánna semmi tok sötét a képernyő.


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 17)

Zsolti08 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Lenne egy kérdésem hátha tud valaki segíteni nekem.
> Van egy Hp netbookom es bekapcsolas után kiirja:start windows normally
> Meg meg ezt:Last known good configuration ha erre kattintok vissza dob.
> ...


 

szia!
több mint valószínű, hogy vírus van a gépeden! ha sehogy nem tudod elindítani, akkor szervíz, ha valahogy elvergődik, akkor egy víruskeresést le kell futtani!


----------



## szkristof (2010 December 17)

sziasztok!
ha valaki tudna valami megoldást, honnan tudok ingyen letölteni coreldraw x3-ast vagy adobe photoshop cs4-est, azt nagyon megköszönném! teljes verzióra volna szükségem! köszönöm szépen!!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 17)

*A vírusellenőrzés után, ha nem talált semmit, akkor feltételezem, hogy a Windows valamit csinált (például letöltött egy patch-t) aminél biztonsági mentést is létrehozott. azonban ez az új konfigurációban már nem jó, ezért, ha a last good.. vagyis az uccsó "általa jónak vélt" konfig paramétereit próbálja betölteni - lukra fut (hibás memóriacímzés...stb.). Míg a normál betöltésnél az új paraméterekkel minden a helyén lesz és elindul.
Próbálj meg Te magad egy biztonsági mentést létrehozni (Vezérlőpult/teljesítmény, karbantartás/Visszaállítási pont létrehozása). Ha ezek után sem lesz jó, akkor tényleg szerviz.*


----------



## Zsolti08 (2010 December 17)

Hi SzKristof and Flamingo!
Koszonom a segitsegeteket sajna vírus lesz mert sehogyan sem akar elindulni a rendszer.

Zsolti


----------



## sanchoo (2010 December 17)

LF1982 írta:


> Sziasztok, milyen virusirtót ajánlanátok egy kis teljesitményű gépre? lényeg hogy ne foglaljon sok helyet és a memóriát is minél inkább hagyja szabadon menet közben... köszi





Avira

Szerintem jó kompromisszum.


----------



## bartusg (2010 December 17)

Lakástervező programot keresek. Nem tud valaki egy jót?
Köszi


----------



## alien2002 (2010 December 17)

bartusg írta:


> Lakástervező programot keresek. Nem tud valaki egy jót?
> Köszi



Nem tudom ez mennyire jo , de mas nem jut most eszembe :
Ashampoo Home Designer 1.0
Regisztracio : Itt


----------



## sefsefsef (2010 December 17)

bartusg írta:


> Lakástervező programot keresek. Nem tud valaki egy jót?
> Köszi



bartusg: azt hiszem ezt keresed

http://telepito.blog.hu/2009/07/05/sweethome_3d


----------



## alien2002 (2010 December 19)

*Ashampoo Home Designer*


> Lakastervezo


*Ashampoo Snap 3*


> Elfog mindent a képernyőn - beleértve a videót .


*Ashampoo Anti-Malware*


> Anti-Spyware és Anti-Virus védelem .


_Letoltesek _: Itt

Az Ashampoo Snap 3 esteben ( ez eredekelt engem ) , a program telepites utan megjelenik egy Internet oldal ahol kerjuk a kulcsot .

Akit erdekel a *NOD 32 *latogasson el : Ide ( egy erdekes verseny ) .


> Részvétel díj:
> Minden belépő kap egy ESET licenckulcsot : ,,ESET NOD32 Antivirus,, vagy ,,ESET Cybersecurity for Mac,,.


----------



## campona (2010 December 20)

"bartusg"
"asterix92"
"LF1982" - reszere,

Ismerek olyan embereket, akiket 7,500km tavolsagbol kell felhivni a mobil telefonjukon, hogy e-mail vagy privat uzenetet kuldtem...es ez itt nem egy jopofaskodas vagy stilustalan viccelodes.

Udvozlettel: Campona


----------



## alien2002 (2010 December 25)

*SafeReturner* : Itt


> Anti-malware eszköz.
> Az ajánlat december 25-en lejár .


*CopyTrans TuneSwift* : Itt


> CopyTrans TuneSwift : a legegyszerűbb és legbiztonságosabb módja az iTunes adatokat egy Mac vagy PC-re atmasolni .
> ''Copy this code and activate the program'' , ez felett van a kulcs .


*Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok !*


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 26)

Sziasztok!

Van egy Mikomi built in microphone webkamerám, de nincs hozzá illesztőprogramom...windows7 van a gépemen, tud valaki segiteni?


----------



## emike1980 (2010 December 27)

emike1980 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Van egy Mikomi built in microphone webkamerám, de nincs hozzá illesztőprogramom...windows7 van a gépemen, tud valaki segiteni?


 

A kamerám tipusa Mikomi M6217 PC CAMERA with built-in Microphone


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

emike1980 írta:


> A kamerám tipusa Mikomi M6217 PC CAMERA with built-in Microphone



Ezen az oldalon tudsz hozzá keresni. A valódi típusa a te kamerádnak SN9C103. 

http://www.sonix.com.tw/sonix/downloadSearch.do

Vagy esetleg itt is szétnézhetsz:

http://www.mingjong.net/index.php?action=prod&category_id=1


----------



## mregaa (2011 Január 14)

Sziasztok!Kiterjesztett asztalt használok.Az elsődleges megjelenítő 1280x720,a másodlagos 1600x1200.Olyan programot keresek,ami tudja kezelni,esetleg menedzselni a kiterjesztett asztalt.Csak filmnézésre használom a kettes megjelenítőt.


----------



## mregaa (2011 Január 14)

Régebben volt az Nvidiának az illesztő programjába beleépítve,de sajnos azóta már nem található benne.Mindenképp Nvidia kártyához kellene.


----------



## Dr Justice (2011 Január 14)

Próbáltad már a  Catalyst Control Center nekem ez van és tökéletesen működik : itt megtalálod a neked valót :http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx

De vigyázz! mert a legujabb változata csak angol nyelű,viszont a 10 Körüli még magyar is van belőle...... Persze ha van jelentősége a dolognak.

Vagy esetleg itt tudnának hozzá valami okosat :http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## tykhaytschaar (2011 Január 15)

A Catalyst Control Center nem ATI kártyákhoz van?


----------



## Klaudia81 (2011 Január 15)

*Mikrofon*

Szép napot mindenkinek!
Nem tudom, tudtok-e nekem segíteni. Vettem egy webkamerát mikrofonnal, de a mikrofon olyan halk, hogy alig hallja a másik fél (Skype).
már több fórumot is megkerestem, de használható tanácsot, nem kaptam. Van-e olyan program, amivel kicsit hangosabbá lehet tenni a mikrofont?
Köszönettel
Klaudia


----------



## alien2002 (2011 Január 16)

*1. PDFZilla* : Itt


> PDF konvertálása a következő formátumokba : Word ; RTF ; Text ; HTML valamint SWF és BMP, JPG, GIF , TIF .


*2. Digital Patrol 5.x* : Itt


> Digital Patrol segít megvédeni a számítógépet a kémprogramoktól (számítógépes szoftver amely összegyűjti a személyes adatokat ) és egyéb rosszindulatú szoftverektől.


*
3. PDF to EPUB* : Itt


> PDF konvertálása eBooks formátumba .


*4. All My Notes Organizer 1.37 Deluxe Edition* : Itt


> A legegyszerűbb módja az összes jegyzetének szervezett módon tartása a számítógépen.


----------



## kovacsdick (2011 Január 18)

ehehe84 írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Gondoltam leírom, hogy géptelepítésnél milyen programokat szoktam felrakni.
> 
> ...



gimp - photoshop klón
doPDF - gyors pdf printer
google sketchup - 3D vektorgrafikus tervező
notepad++ - fejlesztéshez
python - multiplatformos programnyelv gyors fejlesztéshez
vlc player - az egyik legtöbbet tudó media player
xmind - multiplatformos mindmap alkalmazás


----------



## kovacsdick (2011 Január 18)

bartusg írta:


> Lakástervező programot keresek. Nem tud valaki egy jót?
> Köszi


Én google sketchup-ot használtam. Rá kell szánni kb fél órát az egérkezelésre (nem röhög), utána elképesztően hatékonyan használható. Free.


----------



## Gagyi88 (2011 Január 21)

Jól fog a háznál egy ilyen szótárprogram. Más nyelveken nincs ? Üdv. G.


----------



## Gagyi88 (2011 Január 21)

A Sweet Home 3D nevűt ajánlom. Tud magyarul és egy háromdimenziós előnézeti képen is láthatjuk a végeredményt.


----------



## Faux (2011 Január 23)

*Mikrofon hangerő*



Klaudia81 írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinek!
> Nem tudom, tudtok-e nekem segíteni. Vettem egy webkamerát mikrofonnal, de a mikrofon olyan halk, hogy alig hallja a másik fél (Skype).
> már több fórumot is megkerestem, de használható tanácsot, nem kaptam. Van-e olyan program, amivel kicsit hangosabbá lehet tenni a mikrofont?
> Köszönettel
> Klaudia


 
Minél messzebb van tőled a mikrofon, annál halkabb lesz. Próbáld meg a Vezérlőpultban a hangtulajdonságokat beállítani. Fel kell tolni a hangerőt, és ha van olyan jelölőnégyzet, hogy pl. "Mic Boost", akkor kapcsold be.


----------



## Faux (2011 Január 23)

Zsolti08 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Lenne egy kérdésem hátha tud valaki segíteni nekem.
> Van egy Hp netbookom es bekapcsolas után kiirja:start windows normally
> Meg meg ezt:Last known good configuration ha erre kattintok vissza dob.
> ...


 
Már biztosan megoldódott az eltelt időben a probléma, de gyarapítani kell a hozzászólásaim számát. 

A vírusmentességről meggyőződhetsz egy víruskereső boot CD-vel. Ezt követően próbálkozz meg egy javító telepítéssel, konkrétan az indító fájlok visszaállításával. Ekkor a telepített alkalmazásaid is megmaradnak, de a Windows frissítéseket újból le kell majd tölteni. Sajnos olyan ritkán használom ezt a funkciót, hogy nem tudom, melyik Windows verziótól létezik ez a módszer (lehet, hogy már XP-ben is volt), de olyan egészen bizonyosan régóta van, amelyik helyreállító lemez segítségével állítja helyre az operációs rendszer beállításait. Ilyened - gondolom - nincs, ezért ha nem tudod indíthatóvá tenni a Windows-t, át kell tenni a HDD-t egy működő, a HDD fájlrendszerét kezelni tudó op. rendszert futtató számítógépbe, és lementeni róla az adatokat. Ha nem használtál fájlrendszer szintű titkosítást (EFS), akkor ez jó eséllyel sikerülhet. Ezután vissza kell helyezni a HDD-t az eredeti gépbe, és újratelepíteni a Windows-t, illetve a használt alkalmazásokat. Az elmentett adatokat pedig vissza lehet állítani a mentésből.


----------



## Klaudia81 (2011 Január 23)

*...*



Faux írta:


> Minél messzebb van tőled a mikrofon, annál halkabb lesz. Próbáld meg a Vezérlőpultban a hangtulajdonságokat beállítani. Fel kell tolni a hangerőt, és ha van olyan jelölőnégyzet, hogy pl. "Mic Boost", akkor kapcsold be.



Szia!
Azt már beálítottam a maximumra, de nálam sehol nincs olyan, hogy Mic Boost. Ajánlottak valami +20 DB-t is, de azt sem találom. XP-m van.


----------



## Faux (2011 Január 23)

*Mikrofon hangerő*



Klaudia81 írta:


> Szia!
> Azt már beálítottam a maximumra, de nálam sehol nincs olyan, hogy Mic Boost. Ajánlottak valami +20 DB-t is, de azt sem találom. XP-m van.


 
Szia!
Igen, úgy rémlik XP-ben én is így láttam. Ugyanaz a funkció. Gyanítom, hogy a hangkártya driver (is) biztosít(hat)ja ezt a lehetőséget. Próbálj meg telepíteni egy másik hangkártya-vezérlőt. Ha pontosan meg tudnád adni a hangkártya típusát, szerintem sokan tudnának segíteni a letöltésben. A jelenlegi verziót is írd le légy szíves (Eszközkezelőben a hangkártya tulajdonságlapján találod).


----------



## Klaudia81 (2011 Január 25)

Faux írta:


> Szia!
> Igen, úgy rémlik XP-ben én is így láttam. Ugyanaz a funkció. Gyanítom, hogy a hangkártya driver (is) biztosít(hat)ja ezt a lehetőséget. Próbálj meg telepíteni egy másik hangkártya-vezérlőt. Ha pontosan meg tudnád adni a hangkártya típusát, szerintem sokan tudnának segíteni a letöltésben. A jelenlegi verziót is írd le légy szíves (Eszközkezelőben a hangkártya tulajdonságlapján találod).



szia!
Sajnos ezt már végképp nem tudom, hogy kell, de utána fogok nézni. Mindenesetre nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Faux (2011 Január 25)

Klaudia81 írta:


> szia!
> Sajnos ezt már végképp nem tudom, hogy kell, de utána fogok nézni. Mindenesetre nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!


 
Nagyon szívesen.


----------



## signore (2011 Január 25)

Klaudia81 írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinek!
> Nem tudom, tudtok-e nekem segíteni. Vettem egy webkamerát mikrofonnal, de a mikrofon olyan halk, hogy alig hallja a másik fél (Skype).
> már több fórumot is megkerestem, de használható tanácsot, nem kaptam. Van-e olyan program, amivel kicsit hangosabbá lehet tenni a mikrofont?
> Köszönettel
> Klaudia


Szia
Bár én nem win-t használok, de gondolom ott is van a beállítások között olyan, hogy "Hangeszközök". Lép rá és nézd meg, hogy van-e olyan, hogy "Automatikus hangerő beállítás engedélyezése" vagy valami hasonló szöveg. Ha van és be van kapcsolva (gyanítom igen) akkor kapcsold ki. Ugyanezen az oldalon van egy "Mikrofon" sor, amiben választani tudsz a hangrendszerek közül, már ha több is fel van telepítve. Ha van választási lehetőség akkor próbálkozz a cseréjével.


----------



## alien2002 (2011 Február 6)

*Easy Watermark Studio Pro v.2*



> Ez a promo vilagszerte elerheto , ket hetig tart , 2011 februar 19 - ig





> .... egy könnyen használható fotó vízjel szoftver


Ezen az oldalon talalhato meg a link a regisztracios oldalhoz : Itt

Ahol ezt irja ( piros betukkel ) : ''GET FREE Easy Watermark Studio Pro v2:'' .... ez alatt talahato meg a link a regisztracios oldalhoz ( http_www_easy-watermark_ ..../get-promo ) .

El kell olvasni azt ami ez alatt talahato ( fontosak a kovetkezo pontok : 1,3,4 ):


> The license has following extensions and limitations according to Refero Group:





> A licensz a kovetkezo kiterjeszteseknek és korlatozasoknak van kiteve a Refero Group szerint .


A regisztracios oldal igy nez ki :






Az adatok beirasa utan meg kell nyomni a *''get license key'' *gombot . Akkor megnyilik egy oldal , amelyen ott van a regisztracios nev es licensz . Kozben egy e-mail-t is kapunk ezekkel az adatokkal .

*A program letoltheto* : Itt ( a jobb oldali ''download'' , amely felett irja ''30 - day trial'' )

Ezert a promocioert koszonetet erdemel Perti ( a blogger ) es Endre Benedekfi a Refero Group kepviseloje .


----------



## alien2002 (2011 Február 7)

_*WinX DVD Author*_



> WinX DVD Author egy sokoldalu DVD authoring es-iro szoftver .
> 
> Operacios rendszer : Microsoft® Windows 98, NT, 2000, 2003, XP, Vista (32 & 64 bit), *Windows 7 (32 & 64 bit)
> *
> ...


Az ackcio oldala : Itt
Az akcio/promo februar 9-ig tart .

Reg name = regisztracios nev
Reg code = licensz
A ''Download'' gomb = a szoftver letoltese






Koszonetet erdemel ezert a promocioert a blogger valamint Viola a WinX kepviseloje .


----------



## alien2002 (2011 Február 9)

_*Eset Smart Security 4*_



> Vírusvédelem | Kémprogramvédelem | Személyi tűzfal | Levélszemétszűrő


Februar 8 es 10 kozott az ESET Smart Security 4 szabadon letoltheto .
6 honapos hasznalatra alkalmas a licensz .
A szoftvert 3 PC-re lehet telepiteni ugyanazzal a licenszel.

Promo oldal : Itt






Anrede = Cim
Herr = Ferfi
Frau = No
Vorname, Nachname = Keresztnev, vezeteknev
E-Mail-Adresse = E-mail cim
E-Mail-Adresse bestätigen = E-mail cim ujra

Az adatok kitoltese utan ra kell kattintani az ''Jetzt kostenlose Vollversion anferdern !'' gombra .
( A kozben kinyilo ablakot be kell zarni , csak jelenti , hogy minden rendben . )
E-mail-ben megkapjuk a licenszet ( masodpercek alatt ) .

A program magyar valtozata letoltheto : Itt
A program angol valtozata letoltheto : Itt

A letoltes elott megjelenik egy kis ablak ahova be kell irni az ''User Name'' valamint a ''Password'' adatokat amelyeket az e-mail-ben kaptunk .


----------



## alien2002 (2011 Február 10)

_*Daniusoft Video Studio Express*_

Video szerkeszto szoftver .

Exkluziv promo a Daniusoft rajongoknak februar 10 es 16 kozott.

Promo oldal : Itt ( Facebook )

Ra kell kattintani a ''Like'' gombra es csak azutan lehet beirni a kert adatokat .






Letoltes oldal : Itt


----------



## Exom (2011 Február 17)

Sziasztok! Avira ISS -hez nem tudjátok hol lehet aktuálisan 90 napos kulcsot igényelni? Minden eddigi forrűsom bedöglött.


----------



## klori76 (2011 Február 18)

Virusirtonak ajanlanam az AVG-t szinte mindenre jo,onfrissito es teljesen ingyenes


----------



## imitro (2011 Február 19)

cCleaner: Én is rendszeresen használom jó ideje, különösen jó szolgáltatása a Registry állomány hibáinak keresése és kijavítása, valamint az alattomosan a Windows indulásakor beépülő, automatikusan induló programok letiltása/eltávolítása.


----------



## jschulle (2011 Február 23)

zenes PPs et keresek Ha tud valaki segithet.Koszi


----------



## alien2002 (2011 Február 26)

imitro írta:


> cCleaner: Én is rendszeresen használom jó ideje, különösen jó szolgáltatása a Registry állomány hibáinak keresése és kijavítása, valamint az alattomosan a Windows indulásakor beépülő, automatikusan induló programok letiltása/eltávolítása.




A CCleaner meg jobb ha hasznaljuk a *CCEnhancer*-t is :


> CCEnhancer is a small tool which adds _support for over 400 new programs_ into the popular program CCleaner.


Letoltes itt : CCEnhancer

Automatikusan elindulo programok letiltasara vagy eltavolitasara ( es sok masert is ) nagyon jo a *WinPatrol* ingyenes verzioja is .
Letoltes itt : WinPatrol


----------



## alien2002 (2011 Február 26)

*Backup4all Lite edition 4.5*


> Adatmentes szoftver .


Promo oldal : Itt
Backup4all Lite letoltese : Innen ( Download Backup4all Lite v4 Setup )






_*DVD to iPhone Ripper ; DVD to iPod Ripper*_

Promo es letoltes oldal : Itt


----------



## alien2002 (2011 Február 26)

klori76 írta:


> probald meg a serials.ws honlapon



Az ilyen oldalakat kerulni kell . 
Az emlitett oldalon ''feltort'' licenszek vannak .... magyarosan mondva .... lopott licensz .


----------



## manexx (2011 Február 26)

Sziasztok, lenne nekem egy olyan kérdésem, hogy vásároltam egy új alaplapot, amin nincsen fdd port, vagyis floppy egység port. Tudom, már rég lejárt lemez a floppy, de nekem a szintetizátorom dobritmusait, midijeit, stílusait csak floppyn tudom feltenni a szintire, ezért szükséges. Tudtok valami olcsóbb megoldást mint egy usb-s külső floppy meghajtó? Köszi előre is


----------



## signore (2011 Február 26)

Szia
Nézz körül szaküzletekben, biztos, hogy találsz FDD vezérlő kártyát.


----------



## bneeva (2011 Március 2)

Youtube-ról mp3-ra konvertáló program:[HIDE]
http://www.video2mp3.net/hu/[/HIDE]http://www.video2mp3.net/hu/


----------



## matyus13 (2011 Március 14)

*Ashampoo Burning Studio Elements v10.0.9*








*Elege van a komplikált és túlzsúfolt íróprogramokból? Csak gyorsan CD-t akar írni, s nem órákon át íróprogrammal foglalkozni?
Akkor az Ashampoo Burning Studio Elements a megoldás Önnek!

Az Ashampoo Burning Studio Elements mindazt megadja Önnek, amire szüksége van filmek, zene és adatok gyors és hatékony írásához. Az intuitív kezelhető program a írószoftver alapvető feladataira összpontosít és kompakt funkciókat kínál, melyek készen állnak bármely íróprojekt feladatainak végrehajtásár – Készítsen fáradság nélkül adatdiszkeket, készítsen és írjon biztonsági mentéseket, rippeljen zenét, készítsen audió-CD-ket vagy írjon meglévő filmfájlokat Blu-ray-diszkre, stb.

Az Ashampoo Burning Studio Elements-el készíthet természetesen HD- és Full HD-tartalmakat is (720p és 1080p), ha a fájlok megfelelően előkészített mappában vannak. Az audió-CDk az Ashampoo Burning Studio Elements-el hatékonyan és kényelmesen kiolvashatók. A programba integrált audió lejátszó lehetővé teszi az audiófájlok és audió-CDk közvetlen lejátszását, miáltal nem kell audió-lejátszót keresnie zeneszámainak ellenőrzéséhez.

Új videó- vagy zene-CD-hez hozzátartozik természetesen a hozzáillő borító is. Ehhez is meg van minden a fedélzeten. Címkéket, borítókat, brosúrákat számtalan formátumban tervezhet és nyomtathat.

Győződjön meg a nagy funkcionalitástól az intuitív működésről és az egyszerű felhasználói felületről – írjon gyorsan és kényelmesen CDket, DVDket és Blu-ray-diszkeket.





Előfeltételek

Operációsrendszer:
Windows® XP, Windows Vista®, Windows®7
Windows® XP, Windows Vista® valamint Windows®7 alatt rendszergazda-jogokkal kell rendelkeznie, a termék telepítéséhez.

Számítógép:
Bármely PC, mely a fenti operációsrendszerek egyikét támogatja.
CD-/DVD/BD-író.
Grafikuskártya: min. felbontás 800 x 600 1 MB RAM és 16-bit színmélység (High color)
Ajánlott: min. felbontás 1024 x 768 128 MB grafikuskártya-RAM és 32-bit színmélység (True color).

CPU:
1200 MHz (vagy több) x86/x64 CPU

Tárhely:
128 MB RAM
Merevlemez-kapacitás 200 MB
50-100 GB átmeneti fájlok számára Blu-ray médiumokhoz

Szoftver:
Windows Media Player 9 vagy újabb
A LightScribe-technika használatához szükséges a LightScribe rendszer-szoftver 1.17.90.1 valamint Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 és .NET Framework Service Pack 1.

Telepítés:

Telepítsd a programot, majd az aktiváláshoz a mellékelt .reg fájlra klikkelj duplán, és add a regisztrációs adatbázishoz. *

Letöltés:

[HIDE]http://data.hu/get/3610476/Ashapi.rar
Jelszó:Little Lion[/HIDE]​


----------



## vigyi (2011 Március 21)

A legjobb ingyenes vírusirtó:

Avast! 6

A kedvenc codec packom:

FFDShow


----------



## phaeton (2011 Április 5)

Ccleaner, igen, az egy nagyon hasznos kis program. Rendszeresen használom...


----------



## csokirém (2011 Május 6)

Látom, egyre népszerűbbé válik az Ashampoo, teszem hozzá, nem alaptalanul. Aki kipróbálja a programjaikat az nagy valószínűséggel 
1-et, 2-őt, feltelepít a gépére. (nekem 2 van rajta)
- Burning Studio
- HDD Control

De nem az Ashampoo-t akarom népszerűsíteni, hanem egy olyan programot, ami megkímél attól a nyűgtől ami az operációs rendszer
és a szokásos alkalmazások újratelepítésével jár.
*Tehát az ajánlatom: Paragon Hard Disk Manager*


----------



## zolcsika (2011 Június 12)

*30 napos triál crack*

Ezzel az egyszerű programmal a 30 napos triálnál megáll az idő akármeddig használhatod a crackelt programodat ezzel
A még ajánlott dolgokat ne töltsd le felesleges. Csak a programot

A program csatolt file Time Stopper


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 13)

Ez a legújabb verzió!
Szeretettel!
Lali


sniper75 írta:


> Egy egyszerű, de nagyon jó kis takarító program ami ingyenes!  Rendbe teszi a gépet, letörli a felhalmozódott sok felesleges szemetet ami lassítja a gépedet! A feltelepítéshez és a beállításához csak minimális tudás kell, ha nem megy segítek. :444:


----------



## laller86 (2011 Június 13)

Én is az AVG-t ajánlom, nagyon jó kis víruskereső!

Ha kell segítség, akkor szívesen segítek beállítani.
Lali


infsoft írta:


> Én évek óta használom kodec pack-nak a Shark 007 féle csomagot. Minden formátumot felismer és tökéletesen lejátsza az mkv-ket is.
> (XP alá a Vista Codec Pack, míg Windows 7 alá a Windows 7 Codec pack).
> Vírusirtónak a jól bevált AVIRA vagy Nod32 esetleg Eset Smart Security csomag tűzfallal kombinálva.


----------



## Nobilissima (2011 Június 14)

Nagyon hülyén hangzik, de nekem az a problémám, hogy film letöltés után nem tudom megnézni.
Kérem, valaki le tudná írni lépésről-lépésre mit kell tennem, miután letöltöttem egy filmet? Nyilván nem jól nyitom meg.
A gépen van Divix Plus Player, Divix Plus Converter, Divix Movies. Nem tudom mit használjak és mire, ha lehet onnan kezdjétek, hogy befejeződött a letöltés. Előre is köszönöm. Nem vagyok ennyire sötét, csak ehhez nem értek


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 14)

Nobilissima írta:


> Nagyon hülyén hangzik, de nekem az a problémám, hogy film letöltés után nem tudom megnézni.
> Kérem, valaki le tudná írni lépésről-lépésre mit kell tennem, miután letöltöttem egy filmet? Nyilván nem jól nyitom meg.
> A gépen van Divix Plus Player, Divix Plus Converter, Divix Movies. Nem tudom mit használjak és mire, ha lehet onnan kezdjétek, hogy befejeződött a letöltés. Előre is köszönöm. Nem vagyok ennyire sötét, csak ehhez nem értek


*Ha helyesen van telepítve a lejátszó (pl. Divx player) a gépedre, az adott filmre duplán kattintva automatikusan elindul a lejátszása.
Persze, ha valahonnét letöltöttél egy (vagy akár több darabból álló) tömörített fájlt, azt előbb " ki kell csomagolni", ami szintén az előbbi módon történik - dupla katt az egérrel a fájlra (vagy az első darabjára, ami általában rar, vagy zip kiterjesztésű) és, ha a kitömörítő is rendesen van telepítve - végigvezet a kitömörítési műveleten. Ez után a kitömörített avi, mpg, wmv esetleg mkv kiterjesztésű fájlra duplán kattintva automatikusan elindul a lejátszása.
Amennyiben flv (vagy fid) a kiterjesztése, ahhoz általában más, erre a célra kreált lejátszó szükséges.
Ha letöltöttél egy több darabból álló fájlt és a kiterjesztései 001,002..00n, akkor a Total Commander (TC) nevű program fájlegyesítés menüpontjával tudod a darabokat egyesíteni és néha a kiterjesztést magadnak kell (ugyancsak e TC segítségével) módosítanod .avi-ra, esetleg .mpg-re
*


----------



## Simulator (2011 Június 27)

*Total Video Converter 3.71 HD + Patch + Serials*

Sziasztok!

A mai napon az alábbi programot osztom meg veletek. Már többen is említették a fórumban, én is használom:


A Total Video Converter nevéhez méltóan teljeskörű megoldás filmek átkódolására. Felismer és lejátszik rengeteg film és hangformátumot és ha kell, át is kódolja őket a népszerűbb filmformátumokba.​ 

A Total Video Converter főbb lehetőségei​ 

* Filmek átalakítása hordozható eszközökhöz, mint iPod, PSP, mobiltelefonok, PDA-k (mp4, 3gp, xvid, divx mpeg4 avi, amr audio); 
* Diavetítés készítése fotókból és zenékből, 300 áttűnési hatással; 
* Filmek átkódolása DVD/SVCD/VCD kompatibilis MPEG formátumra; 
* Az átkódolt videók kiírása DVD/SVCD/VCD-re; 
* DVD filmek átírása más, takarékosabb formátumba...; 
* Filmek, videók zenéjének kinyerése és átkodolása az ismertebb hangformátumok valamelyikébe (mp3, ac3, ogg, wav, aac); 
* zenei CD-k átírása; 
* Különféle film és hangfájlok kombinálása egy fájlba;​ 

Szinte minden létező film és hangformátum átalakítására képes, és segít a velük végezhető bonyolultabb műveletekben is (rippelés, összeillesztés, stb.)​ 

Telepités​ 

1) A program feltelepítése (Tvc.exe)
2) Patchelése (Patch.exe)
3) A mellékelt seriál bemásolása (Readme Keys.txt)
4) Már lehet is használni​ 

Rendszerkövetelmény:​ 

1 GHZ-es AMD/INTEL processzor 
512 MB RAM 
Windows xp/2000/vista/7 op.rendszer




​

Letöltés:

*File name: Total Video Converter 3.71.rar File size: 15.70 MB*

Vírus ellenőrzés:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/en/scanresult/1d201053fd0f8fff32b98283aeea9cff0f1fb749​


----------



## dindi007 (2011 Június 28)

avast home ez is nagyon ok


----------



## _jesse_ (2011 Június 28)

vagy microsoft security essentials
eddig nem hagyott cserben...ráadásul ingyenes


----------



## alien2002 (2011 Június 29)

*Video Watermark Pro 2.3 Edition*

Promo oldal ( Kulcs és letöltés ) ----> Itt


> ''Vízjel'' ( Watermark'' ) hozzáadása videofájlokba .
> Videó átalakítás
> Videó konverzió.
> Videó pillanatfelvétel.
> Automatikus frissítés.


*
WinX DVD Copy Pro

*Promo oldal ( Kulcs és letöltés ) ----> Itt ( Facebook oldal )


> DVD másolás .


*Panda Antivirus Pro 2012*

Promo oldal ( Kulcs és letöltés ) ----> Itt ( Facebook oldal )


> Víruskereső .
> 6 hónapos felhasználás.


*MAGIX Musik Maker Silver 17*
Promo oldal ( Kulcs és letöltés ) ----> EXCLUSIVE: MAGIX Music Maker Silver 17	


> Könnyen kezelhető nagy teljesítményű ingyenes hangstúdió.





> You will need to register online to obtain the serial number needed to unlock the program. Follow the instructions within the application after installation.
> 
> Regisztráljon online , hogy megszerezze a sorozatszámot .
> Kövesse az utasításokat az alkalmazáson belül a telepítés után.


_*
@Nobilissima *_
VLC media player ; Letöltés ----> Itt

A telepítés után :
Tools ----> Preferences ----> Interface ----> Menus language ----> Magyar .

*@Mindenki*

1. Egy tanács / javaslat .... szerintem nem kell használi az ''ilyesmiket'' :
- patch ;
- crack 
mert :
a. Törvénytelen ;
b. Veszélyes .

2. Tűzfal

Nézzétek meg ezt az oldalt ----> Matousec
Válasszátok a ''Mixed results'' ' t ( Switch to the mixed view ) .
Bár nem szerepel a listán , de jó tűzfal ----> Online Armor Free ( Itt )

*Ha a Comodo't kedvelitek akkor itt van egy lehetőség* ----> Comodo Internet Security Pro 2011


> Ingyenes, egy évre .


3. *WOT* ( Honlap ) ( böngészőknek )


> A WOT add-on mutatja, hogy mely azok a webhelyek, amelyekben megbízhat .


( add-on = kiegészitő )
Letöltés ----> Itt
Minősítés szimbólumok ----> Itt


----------



## csumega48 (2011 Július 6)

Szevasztok!
Keresem Advanced Mp3 Catalog Pro.
Köszönöm szépen. Üdv.


----------



## csumega48 (2011 Július 6)

Kedves Flamingó!
Komolytalan válasz! De azért köszönöm!
*Csak tudnám, hogy ez mire vonatkozik* FLAMINGO


----------



## lord48 (2011 Július 11)

Szevasztok. Ki tudna nekem segíteni???
A CD rom meghajtóm hiába próbálom telepíteni nem ér semmit. Keresek egy 
URG STEJGDA SCSI CdRom Device nevű meghajtómhoz egy szoftvert, amit tudok telepíteni.(az eszközkezelőben így van irva)
Ugyanis egyáltalán nem műáködik. Ki se adja a lemezt....egyszerüen meg sem moccan. Már annyi mindent próbáltam, web helyekről letölteni, de amikor a letöltés gombra katt, akkor mindig elvisz valami más helyre és miután nem magyarul van, nem értem, hogy hova vitt. Ott meg nem látok download-ot sehol, csak reklámokat.
Summa summarum egy letölthető szoftvert keresek, amivel el tudnám indítani a cd-rom meghajtómat végre és tudnék lemezt olvasni, írni...stb.
Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Július 11)

lord48 írta:


> Szevasztok. Ki tudna nekem segíteni???
> A CD rom meghajtóm hiába próbálom telepíteni nem ér semmit. Keresek egy
> URG STEJGDA SCSI CdRom Device nevű meghajtómhoz egy szoftvert, amit tudok telepíteni.(az eszközkezelőben így van irva)
> Ugyanis egyáltalán nem műáködik. Ki se adja a lemezt....egyszerüen meg sem moccan.


Biztos, hogy van tápellátása?
*(Ha az előlapi kiadó gombbal sem műxik, akkor többnyire érintkezési hiba a tápellátásnál.)*


> Már annyi mindent próbáltam, web helyekről letölteni, de amikor a letöltés gombra katt, akkor mindig elvisz valami más helyre és miután nem magyarul van, nem értem, hogy hova vitt. Ott meg nem látok download-ot sehol, csak reklámokat.
> Summa summarum egy letölthető szoftvert keresek, amivel el tudnám indítani a cd-rom meghajtómat végre és tudnék lemezt olvasni, írni...stb.
> Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket.


Van egy link:
[HIDE]http://www1.pcpitstop.com/drivers/download/URG~STEJGDA~SCSI~CdRom~Device.html[/HIDE]
*Ha rákattintasz, akkor középen lesz egy zöld



gomb.
Katt oda és felad egy ablakot, amiben középen kéri az e-mail címed, ahová elküldi a letöltési linket (*Download Driver Version 5.1.2535.0*).
Onnét gondolom tudod a többit.
 *


----------



## alien2002 (2011 Július 11)

*BDlot Video Converter*


> BDlot Video Converter egy teljes funkcionalitású videó konvertáló szoftver , stabil DVD-író és a praktikus online videó letöltő.


Kulcs és letöltés ----> Itt ( Facebook oldal )
( Az információ csak akkor lessz latható ha megynomjuk a ''LIKE'' gombot )


----------



## Trikatelles (2011 Július 12)

Hello nekem olyan prog kéne amivel egy xvidet át tudok tolni mp4be, samsung star 2hez kéne, de ami a telohoz van gyári program az elnyujtja a filmet, spanom által leszedett hamster átalakíto progi meg rossz minőséget csinál, hang meg nincs a videon. szóval ha valaki tud használható infót adni azt megköszönném


----------



## Trikatelles (2011 Július 12)

_jesse_ írta:


> vagy microsoft security essentials
> eddig nem hagyott cserben...ráadásul ingyenes



én is ezt használom, és nekem is frankón megy már lassan 1 éve


----------



## oliyboty (2011 Július 12)

*szövegátalakító szoftver, hangoskönyvbe, mp3-ba*

Sziasztok!

Nem tudom, hogy jó helyen járok-e, de azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy nincs olyan szoftver, ami a magyar és idegen nyelvű szöveget (pl. angol nyelvtani szabályok magyarázata magyarul), ami word, pdf formátum hangoskönyvbe alakítja át? 

Köszönöm a segítséget! Bernikiss


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Július 13)

oliyboty írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy jó helyen járok-e, de azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy nincs olyan szoftver, ami a magyar és idegen nyelvű szöveget (pl. angol nyelvtani szabályok magyarázata magyarul), ami word, pdf formátum hangoskönyvbe alakítja át?
> 
> Köszönöm a segítséget! Bernikiss


*Kedves Berni!

Olyan szoftver van nem is egy, ami felolvassa a leírt szöveget (igaz ezek zöme angol kiejtésre és hangzattanra alapul).
De egy hangoskönyv formátuma mp3, vagy hasonló, mert a word illetve a pdf - írott formátum (szakembereknek: tudom hogy létezik beágyazott objektum, ami lehet hang is, de a Berni biztos nem ez iránt érdeklődik).
Amit hallottam, hogy állítólag a van magyar fejlesztésű felolvasó szoftver is a vakok és gyengén látók számára, de, hogy ezt hol lehet elérni...
*


----------



## oliyboty (2011 Július 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kedves Berni!
> 
> Olyan szoftver van nem is egy, ami felolvassa a leírt szöveget (igaz ezek zöme angol kiejtésre és hangzattanra alapul).
> De egy hangoskönyv formátuma mp3, vagy hasonló, mert a word illetve a pdf - írott formátum (szakembereknek: tudom hogy létezik beágyazott objektum, ami lehet hang is, de a Berni biztos nem ez iránt érdeklődik).
> ...



Szia Flamingo!kiss

Huuu hát nekem még fele annyi információm sincsen, mint neked, no meg ezekhez nem értek annyira. Egyik ismerősöm említett valamilyen speakboard nevű progit, ami kizárólag magyar nyelvű szövegeket alakít át mp3-ba, hangos könyvbe és normálisan hangsúlyoz is. Majd kutakodom még Puszi:kiss


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Július 13)

*Amennyire tudom a speakboard 2005-ös fejlesztés és fizetős.
(Pontosabban van egy 2 hetes, talán 15 napos trial-ja).
* 
*A neten sok helyen fenn van, de vigyázni kell, mert némelyikük vírusfertőzött.
Azonban a speakboard ha jól tudom csak felolvas, ahhoz kellene még vmi, ami mp3-ba ment.
Bár állítólag van rá mód, hogy a speakboard-dal wav hangfelvételt is készíts. Sajna annyira nem ismerem.*


----------



## maxpaine (2011 Július 17)

Szia , van egy ANY VIDEO CONVERTER nevü program amellyel tökéletesen lehet konvertálni bálrmilyen video fájl-ból pl,divx,avi,dvd stb p4et vagy 3gp t is
és be lehet állítani hogy mekkora legyen a felbontás pl :240x320 vagy bármilyen ,ráadásul a progin belül van egy you tube -rol letöltő is és azokat a videokat már letöltéskor olyan video formátumba tölti le ami neked kell.

Szia a divx-et a Nero is kiváloan lejátsza .amikor le akarsz egy filmet játszatni ,akkor kattints a fájl-ra a jobb egér gombbal és társitsd a nerohoz vagy a windows media playerhez de számos nagyon jo progi van amit az origo szoftverbázisrol ingyenesen le tudsz tölteni.

Szia szerintem az "u torremt az nagyon profi gyors és ráadásul ingyen letölthető az origo szoftverbázisról

Szia , szerintem a mozilla a legjobb de a google chrome is nagyon jó és ha ingyenesen letölthető dolgokat keresel akkor valahogy az utóbbi több találatot ad ki ha beírsz valamit a keresőbe és ráadásul lefordítja az egész oldalt magyarra


----------



## MneKata (2011 Július 19)

Sziasztok!
Vettem egy pen drive-ot. (zenéket szerettem volna másolni rá.) 
A gép nem ismeri fel, nem jelez semmit! 
Kell a gépre telepíteni valami progit?
(Ilyent még nem csaináltam! Majd belejövök!)
Köszi a segítséget!
Kata


----------



## signore (2011 Július 20)

Szia
Amennyiben az USB-n más eszközök (fényképezőgép, telefon, nyomtató stb.) működik, akkor nem kell hozzá semmi.
Több oka lehet annak, hogy nem látja a géped:
1. Rossz a pendrive (próbáld meg másik gépen)
2. A géped nem tud kezelni ekkora kapacitású pen-t (ezt a géped vagy az alaplap adataiban találod meg)
3. A pen 2.0-ás, a gépeden pedig csak 1.1-es az USB (általában ez nem szokott problémát okozni)
Kérj kölcsön egy másikat és nézd meg azt felismeri és csatlakoztatja-e.
Amennyiben az sem működik, három lehetőség van (ebben az esetben azonban valószínűleg nem működik más eszköz sem):
1. Az oprendszered úgy van beállítva, hogy csatlakoztatás után ne mountolja (csatolja) automatikusan az eszközöket
2. Az USB vezérlő drivere nincs telepítve
3. Meghibásodott a gépen az USB csatoló felület


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Július 20)

*Annyi kiegészítés, hogy, ha windows az op. rendszered, legalább XP legyen vagy újabb, mert az alatt nem mindig van aut. eszközfelismerés.*


----------



## MneKata (2011 Július 20)

Eddig köszönöm!
4 Mb-os a pendrive. A gép már elég régi (7-8 éves).
Más általában működik (fényképezőgép, kamera, nyomtató, scanner ...)
XP 2002-es verzió fut
Kicsit talán fel kellene tuningolni a gépet?!
Azért még kipróbálom más pendrive-val is.
Köszönöm a segítséget!
Kata


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 21)

oliyboty írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy jó helyen járok-e, de azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy nincs olyan szoftver, ami a magyar vagy idegen nyelvű szöveget (pl. angol nyelvtani szabályok magyarázata magyarul), ami word, pdf formátum hangoskönyvbe alakítja át?
> 
> Köszönöm a segítséget! Bernikiss


Kezdjük a szöveg konvertálással
legjobb: calibre - E-book management
A kimeneti szövegformátumot állítsd rtf-re
Ekkor jön a felolvasás vagy mp3-ba konvertálás
*Erre a jól működő kivételszótárt is használó DEX2.0 ajánlom
*azért kellett a pdf formátumot konvertálni mert a dex azt nem nyitja meg*
Belevinni csak vágólapon lehetett volna
*Így korrektebb a megoldás konvertálva
----
A fent említett speekboardtól kellemesebben működik a _DEX_ 2.0
i_gen ez a magyar fejlesztésű szoftver amit a vakoknak adtak ki_
Elérhetősége és telepítése itt a canadán a hangoskönyvekben megtalálható volt
Már csak a Google cash adja ki:http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:GIkyRifqMPAJ:canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php%3Ft%3D10985%26highlight%3Dharry%2Bpotter%26page%3D249+vakalap+site:canadahun.com&cd=2&hl=hu&ct=clnk&gl=hu&source=www.google.hu
*keresd:2011-06-01 szkita*


----------



## bolondpoli (2011 Július 30)

lord48 írta:


> Szevasztok. Ki tudna nekem segíteni???
> A CD rom meghajtóm hiába próbálom telepíteni nem ér semmit. Keresek egy
> URG STEJGDA SCSI CdRom Device nevű meghajtómhoz egy szoftvert, amit tudok telepíteni.(az eszközkezelőben így van irva)
> Ugyanis egyáltalán nem műáködik. Ki se adja a lemezt....egyszerüen meg sem moccan.



Szerintem nincs csatlakoztatva a meghajtód, vagy rossz a kontaktus, vagy rossz a meghajtó vagy a vezérlő, mert ez az _URG STEJGDA SCSI CdRom Device_ egy virtuális optikai meghajtónak tűnik. Célszerű lenne ellenőrizni a meghajtó csatlakozásait, és ha nem kel életre, kipróbálni egy másik gépben.


----------



## bolondpoli (2011 Július 30)

MneKata írta:


> Eddig köszönöm!
> 4 Mb-os a pendrive. A gép már elég régi (7-8 éves).
> Más általában működik (fényképezőgép, kamera, nyomtató, scanner ...)
> XP 2002-es verzió fut
> ...





 Kapcsold ki a gépet
 Jegyezd fel, melyik USB-s eszköz hová van csatlakoztatva
 Húzd ki az összes USB-s eszközt a gépből
 Kapcsold be a gépet
 Nyisd meg a Vezérlőpultot
 Itt nyisd meg a Rendszer nevű cuccot
 A megjelenő ablakban kattints a Hardver fülre
 Kattints az Eszközkezelő gombra
 Az Eszközkezelőben nyisd ki az USB-vezérlők csomópontot, hogy lásd az USB-s eszközöket
 Jegyezd fel/meg az USB-s eszközök listáját
 Csatlakoztasd a pendrive-ot a géphez
 Várj egy percig, és írd meg, mi történt (ha az eszközök listája "villogott" (eltűnt és újra megjelent), akkor biztosan történt valami – ideális esetben az USB-s eszközök bűvöltek egy vagy több elemmel; ha a pendrive-on van működést jelző LED, írj arról is)
Kapcsold ki a gépet
Húzd ki a pendrive-ot
Dugdosd vissza a csatlakozókat oda, ahonnan kihúztad őket
Kapcsold be a gépet, ha akarod


----------



## vandorcsillag (2011 Augusztus 15)

Segítségeteket szeretném kérni a word-höz.Eltűnt felül a betűk nagyítása ,a színek ,a két nyíl - oda vissza -sem működik.
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Augusztus 16)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Segítségeteket szeretném kérni a word-höz.Eltűnt felül a betűk nagyítása ,a színek ,a két nyíl - oda vissza -sem működik.
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


*Mivel nem írod, hogy MELYIK word, ezért általánosságban:
Annak az ikonsornak (ahol a betűnagyság - és például a










is - található) szélére kattintva az egér (jobb) gombjával, kiválasztod az "ikonsor testreszabása (vagy hasonló) pontot. Ekkor meg kell jelenjen egy csomó egyéb (látható és nem látható ikon), pl betűtípus. Ha a mellette lévő négyzetet kipipálod, akkor meg fog jelenni, ha leveszed a pipát, eltűnik a sorból az adott ikon.
Ha ez nem segít, akkor valami nagyobb gond lehet, amit általában csak az újratelepítéssel lehet megoldani.
A "jobbra-balra nyíl" csak akkor fog működni, ha valamilyen műveletet végeztél és visszavontad.
*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2011 Augusztus 16)

Köszönöm Flamingo a válaszodat,Microsoft Word-öt használom.





innen az olvasás után hiányzik a betűk mérete, a színek meg még volt valami.
Próbáltam úgy ahogy leírtad ,de egy "testreszabás" ablakot dobott fel .
Sajnos újratelepíteni nem tudom mert a DVD író-olvasóm nem működik,nem érzékeli a lemezt.
Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Augusztus 16)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Köszönöm Flamingo a válaszodat,Microsoft Word-öt használom.


*Ez rendben is volna. De melyik verziót? (pl. word6 vagy office2007 wordje...)*


> innen az olvasás után hiányzik a betűk mérete, a színek meg még volt valami.
> Próbáltam úgy ahogy leírtad ,de egy "testreszabás" ablakot dobott fel .


*Na ezt a testreszabás ablakot kell beállítani. Kikeresed a betűméret ikont és pipát teszel mellé. a végén OK gomb.*


> Sajnos újratelepíteni nem tudom mert a DVD író-olvasóm nem működik,nem érzékeli a lemezt.
> Köszönöm a segítséget.


*Ha bátor vagy - kikapcsolt állapotban - leszereled a számítógép oldalfalát és megmozgatod a kábeleket a DVD olvasó végén (azt a lapos sokerűt). Ez általában segít, mert néha a portól is kontakthibás lesz a csatlakozás.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2011 Augusztus 16)

Köszönöm Flamingó a segítséget,2003-as a Word-öm,(öreg mint én)
Laptopom van de megpróbálom kiszedni mert kivehető a DVD író.
Mégegyszer köszönöm ,további szép napokat kívánok .


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Augusztus 16)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Köszönöm Flamingó a segítséget,2003-as a Word-öm,(öreg mint én)


No igen 8 évesen az ember már nem fiatal....


> Laptopom van de megpróbálom kiszedni mert kivehető a DVD író.


Néha már a megmozgatása is segít, de ha van külső (USB-s) DVD a szomszédban vagy ismerősnél, egy napra kölcsön lehet kérni és arról tuti menni fog a telepítés (már, ha elkerülhetetlen).


> Mégegyszer köszönöm ,további szép napokat kívánok .


----------



## hudnik (2011 Augusztus 28)

Drupal7-hez tudtok ajánlani egy jól beépíthető video lejátszó modult?

Weblapkészítéshez vagy különböző fajtájú sminkek készítéséhez ajánlom az Artisteer programot. Nekem nagyon bejött.


----------



## gizi5000 (2011 Augusztus 31)

*ez szimpi*

Hali,

ezt szeretném letölteni, mert szeretném megtanulni, de hogyan tudom? Már posztoltam többször szerintem mint 5 alkalom.

Köszi 

Giz



matyus13 írta:


> *Adobe Creative Suite 5 Mesterképző DVD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gizi5000 (2011 Augusztus 31)

Segítene valaki a letöltésben? Köszike. Gizi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 1)

gizi5000 írta:


> Hali,
> 
> ezt szeretném letölteni, mert szeretném megtanulni, de hogyan tudom? Már posztoltam többször szerintem mint 5 alkalom.
> 
> ...


*Való igaz 9 üzenetet küldtél, amiből 5 szabálytalan volt és törlésre került (fizetős szoftvert tilos belinkelni).*


gizi5000 írta:


> Segítene valaki a letöltésben? Köszike. Gizi


*Abban legfőképp a szabályzat tanulmányozása segít.
De, ha még egy üzenetet küldesz pl. a jelenléti ívbe, akkor ismét 5 hsz-ed lesz ami annak a feltétele, hogy lásd a hidden kapcsok közötti dolgokat.*


----------



## Z.K. (2011 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok! Kerlek segitsetek, a nokia x6 telomra nem sikerul a wi-fi kapcsolat mind azt irja ki , ervenytelen szervernev Nem tudok mit csinalni !!
Koszi elore is Z


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 4)

Z.K. írta:


> Sziasztok! Kerlek segitsetek, a nokia x6 telomra nem sikerul a wi-fi kapcsolat mind azt irja ki , ervenytelen szervernev Nem tudok mit csinalni !!
> Koszi elore is Z


*Mármint az otthoni SAJÁT wi-fi kapcsolat (pl a routereddel)?
Ha igen elnéztél valamit például "halom-neve" helyett "halom_neve" vagy az I helyett l került a jelszóba.
Ha viszont az előfizetésednél a szolgáltató paraméteri nem jók, akkor menj be bármelyik képviseletükre és ott kell, hogy segítsenek.
 *


----------



## Z.K. (2011 Szeptember 4)

Az otthoni wi-fi sem mukodik sem mas (en jelszot sem tettem -ad -hoc kapcsolat van ) megis ervenytelen szervernevet ir ki , probaltam a gyari beallitasokat visszatenni de ugyanaz mas helyen is probaltam de nem megy.


----------



## DoriMano (2011 Szeptember 4)

Melyik a jobb,melyiket telepítsem a Windows7 32bit vagy 64bit?
Mi a különbség?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 5)

Z.K. írta:


> Az otthoni wi-fi sem mukodik sem mas (en jelszot sem tettem -ad -hoc kapcsolat van ) megis ervenytelen szervernevet ir ki , probaltam a gyari beallitasokat visszatenni de ugyanaz mas helyen is probaltam de nem megy.


*Ezek szerint van otthoni wi-fis routered. Hacsak az ad hoc-on azt nem érted, hogy a szomszédét használod.
Mindegyiknek van egy gyári alapbeállítása (név, alap ip tartomány, eng./tiltott wifi....)
Az első bekapcsoláskor ezt tölti be, amit aztán át tudsz írni.
Asztali gépen betöltöd a router ip címét (ez benne van a tájékoztatójában, pl. 192.168.0.1) és ott a beállításokat meg tudod nézni.
Tehát attól, hogy te nem állítottál be semmit, a router még rendelkezik alap beállításokkal (pl. szervernév/jelszó...). *


DoriMano írta:


> Melyik a jobb,melyiket telepítsem a Windows7 32bit vagy 64bit?
> Mi a különbség?


*A géped processzora dönti el,hogy fel tudod-e tenni a 64 bitest.
Értelemszerűen a 64 az "ERŐSEBB" verzió, de, ha a procid csak 32 bites...
(nem tudja értelmezni a 64 bites kódokat)*


----------



## Z.K. (2011 Szeptember 5)

a connectify-me progy-t hasznalnam a notebookom a router erdekes hogy joideig mukodott aztan ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 6)

Z.K. írta:


> a connectify-me progy-t hasznalnam a notebookom a router erdekes hogy joideig mukodott aztan ...


*Amennyire én tudom a connectify arra szolgál, hogy továbboszd a MEGLÉVŐ internetkapcsolatot a notebookod wi-fi kapcsolatán keresztül mintegy hotspot-tá alakítva
De mi van, ha már a notebookra sem érkezik be a net?
(Vagy a notebookon lehet netezni? Ha igen, rosszul konfiguráltad be a connectify-t, ha nem - nincs jel, amit szétoszthasson)
*


----------



## most (2011 Szeptember 7)

tudja vki hogyan kell hot-spot kapcsolatot elkülöníteni korlátozni ?
esetleg wifis kapcsolatra tűzfal ?


----------



## bolondpoli (2011 Szeptember 14)

DoriMano írta:


> Melyik a jobb,melyiket telepítsem a Windows7 32bit vagy 64bit?



Az a hardvertől és az alkalmazásoktól függ. Ha az alaplap támogatja a 64 bites processzorokat és a processzor 64 bites, valamint csak olyan hardvereid vannak, melyekhez létezik jól működő 64 bites driver, és csak olyan alkalmazásokat akarsz használni, amelyekben nincs semmiféle buktató, ami esetleg megakadályozná a 64 bites Windows 7-en való futtatást, akkor mindenképpen 64 bites operációs rendszer való neked.

Ha átlagos felhasználó vagy, nem értesz a számítógépekhez, és 3 GB vagy kevesebb memória van a gépben, akkor 32 bites operációs rendszert ajánlok, mert kevesebb a lehetséges buktató (a 32 bit semmiképpen nem befektetés a jövőbe, hanem az aktuális igények biztonságos kiszolgálása, de pár évig még teljesen megfelelő lesz átlagos otthoni használatra).



DoriMano írta:


> Mi a különbség?



A 64 bites rendszer sokkal több memóriát tud kezelni, illetve jobban, gyorsabban tud nagyobb adatmennyiségekkel dolgozni a memóriában mint egy 32 bites, ami annyit tesz, hogy főleg memóriaigényes alkalmazások futtatásakor tapasztalhatsz komolyabb teljesítménynövekedést, ha nem 32-, hanem 64 bites rendszert használsz.


----------



## zoltán99 (2011 Szeptember 15)

S,o,S nagyon fontos lenne, Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-s5830 telefonomra, Pc-vel leszedhető Biblia kéne!
Aki tud segíteni, az nagyon szépen kérem írjon!
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 15)

zoltán99 írta:


> S,o,S nagyon fontos lenne, Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-s5830 telefonomra, Pc-vel leszedhető Biblia kéne!
> Aki tud segíteni, az nagyon szépen kérem írjon!
> Köszönöm szépen!


*Nem egészen értem.
A mobilodra akarsz bibliát letölteni vagy a PC-dre?
Vagy a mobilodra kell, de a PC-n keresztül (mert ott van net kapcsolat)?
Ha beütöd a Google-ba a mobilbiblia szót, mindhárom verzióját megtalálod.
Bin kiterjesztésben (wap-oláshoz) **pl.** itt találod 


*


----------



## cukros (2011 Október 23)

Angol-német -magyar műszaki szótár :[HIDE]http://dictionary.uw.hu/[/HIDE]


----------



## Csutter (2011 Október 23)

Ja.igen

[HIDE]Vatera.hu[/HIDE]


----------



## borzmacs (2011 Október 25)

Szia!
Az utolsó előtti fájl letöltésénél törlődött(
üdv,
A.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 26)

borzmacs írta:


> Szia!
> Az utolsó előtti fájl letöltésénél törlődött(
> üdv,
> A.


*Mi? Honnan?*


----------



## adrebka (2011 Október 27)

Sziasztok!

Egy " furcsa" kéréssel fordulok hozzátok. / lehet, hogy nem is ebben a fórumba kell írni / Szóval, nekem egy olyan progira lenne nagy szükségem, amivel zeneelméletet lehet gyakorolni és ellenőrizni, zongorára. Gondolok itt a hármashangzatok, hangközök, ritmus, dallam memória stb.
Ha valaki tudna segíteni nagyon hálás lennék.

Flamingo, ha nem ebbe a fórumba kellett volna írni, akkor kérlek töröld az üzenetem. Köszi!!


----------



## tippatti (2011 November 1)

Ajánlanám az avast - ot mert évente ingyenesen újítható a regisztráció, mellette nem fogja le a gépet. Üdv

A Guitar Pro 5 kiváló hangzatfelismerés - és más zenei hallásfejlesztés céljára.

Van szoftver, mely alkalmas írott szöveg hanggá alkítására, de nem tipikusan szakszavak kimondására, azt hiszem. A Speakboard teljes változata az mindkét nyelven érthetően alakítja át a leírt szöveget hangzó szöveggé. Azt tudom, hogy a magyar hangok (Miklós és Kriszta nagyon jól érthetőek). 

A text to speach program csak angolul dolgozik, viszont jól érthető. 

Érdemes mindkettőből portable változatot beszerezni, próbára kiváló, és nem igényel telepítést. Üdv


----------



## ritus10 (2011 November 3)

Advanced defrag


----------



## monika15 (2011 November 19)

Sziasztok!

El tudna valaki magyarazni, hogy hogyan lehetseges több pdf fajlt ( kb. 30 oldal egyenkent bescannelve ) egy fajlba összefüzni, hogy lapozni lehessen. Most töltöttem le a Nitro pdf prof., de nem talalom, hogy hogy lehet az oldalakat összefüzni. Elöre is köszönöm.

Monika


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 21)

monika15 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> El tudna valaki magyarazni, hogy hogyan lehetseges több pdf fajlt ( kb. 30 oldal egyenkent bescannelve ) egy fajlba összefüzni, hogy lapozni lehessen. Most töltöttem le a Nitro pdf prof., de nem talalom, hogy hogy lehet az oldalakat összefüzni. Elöre is köszönöm.
> 
> Monika


*Egy segédprogival, pl. ezzel.
Csak kövesd az utasításokat.
*


----------



## monika15 (2011 November 21)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Egy segédprogival, pl. ezzel.
> Csak kövesd az utasításokat.
> *



Szia !

köszi szepen az infot, de Windows 7 re is jo a program ? mert az nem irja.
Köszi
Monika


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 22)

*A puding próbája az evés.
Ki kell próbálni.
Egyébként mivel nem "periféria vezérlő", hanem fájlfeldolgozó program, szerintem működni fog.*


----------



## Tgun (2011 December 9)

monika15 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> El tudna valaki magyarazni, hogy hogyan lehetseges több pdf fajlt ( kb. 30 oldal egyenkent bescannelve ) egy fajlba összefüzni, hogy lapozni lehessen. Most töltöttem le a Nitro pdf prof., de nem talalom, hogy hogy lehet az oldalakat összefüzni. Elöre is köszönöm.
> 
> Monika


Nitro-val úgy tudsz pdf-et összefűzni ha a Create and Convert fülön a Combine Files-t választod, majd az összefűzni kívánt fájlokat az Add Files kapcsolón hozzáadod. Az outputnál tudod beállítani hogy milyen minőségben írja ki az egy fájlt a program.


----------



## Tgun (2011 December 9)

DoriMano írta:


> Melyik a jobb,melyiket telepítsem a Windows7 32bit vagy 64bit?
> Mi a különbség?


Azon túl hogy a 64bit-re írt programok alapvetően stabilabbak az oprendszer miatt, a támogató hardver sem mindegy. A rendszer számára használható memória mennyisége a 32-bites oprendszernél 4Gb felső korlát van (valójában csak olyan 3,3 de ez már csak részlet kérdés). 64 bites oprendszernél határ a csillagos ég, de a legtöbb asztali gépbe be lehet szuszakolni akár 16-32 Gb-ot is. Laptopokba 4-6-8 Gb a megszokott.


----------



## linduem21 (2011 December 10)

Üdv Mindenkinek,

olyan programra lenne szükségem ami megszűri a nem kívánatos oldalakat, nem engedi megnyitni "gyerek védelem" win7-em van. Kérlek benneteket, aki tud jó megbízható programot írjon nekem. Előre is köszönöm.

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## signore (2011 December 13)

Szia
Elég nehezen találtam olyat, ami valószínűleg megfelel az igényeidnek.
[HIDE]
http://biztonsagosbongeszes.org/hu/mte/[/HIDE]

A linket priviben is elküldtem.


----------



## Toledo (2011 December 28)

Ha még nem késő, egy nagyon jó PDF összefűző program a _FreePDF. _Feltelepít egy virtuális PDF nyomtatót, és hozzá lehet adni a file-okat, és sorrendbe is lehet rendezni.  Ingyenes, és tud magyarul is. freepdfxp.de oldalról lehet leszedni!


----------



## banyaiviko (2012 Január 2)

A legjobb ingyenes vírusírtó nagyon kevés erőforrást használ boot idejű ellenőrzés
[HIDE]
http://www.avast.com/en-eu/free-antivirus-download 
[/HIDE]
30 napig használható regisztráció nélkül és a regisztráció után újjab egy évig használható.
van benne vírusírtó, kémprogramvédelem


----------



## csontos80 (2012 Január 25)

Scennelés folyamán a scan programban van egy lehetőség mely jpeg vagy pdf formátumban mentsen. Ha folyamatos a beolvasás akkor meg lehet adni neki hogy külön-külön mentse a pdf-et, de egybe is fésülheti.
Természetessen a progi utólag is a már lementett pdf-eket szintén össze tudja fésülni. Mivel úgy kezeli mintha aktuális időban scennelték volna be.

Nekem ez a Canon-nál így működik..


----------



## fensterlaszlo (2012 Január 29)

Nagyon megtetszett a Googl Earth Plus. Már volt a gépemen egyszer, csak behezen bírkózott meg vele.


----------



## rodnag (2012 Január 31)

Internet Explorer beépített "content advisor"-ja? opciók között elérhető...


----------



## Szaszyka72 (2012 Február 3)

Sziasztok. Ért valaki itt Linuxhoz esetleg magasabb szinten? Vagyis inkább az érdekelne, OpenSUSE linuxot hogyan tudnék úgy felrakni a notebookomra(Windows7 64bit Home Premium) úgy, hogy a Windows partíciót ne kelljen formázni/a notit újratelepíteni azután, hogy a vinyóból lecsíp egy darabot a Linux-partíció...


----------



## signore (2012 Február 5)

Szia
Miért kellene formázni/újratelepíteni? Bár SUSE 8 éve volt utoljára a gépemen, de gondolom mára már az is tud úgy új partíciót létrehozni, hogy a meglévő tartalom nem sérül. Ha biztos akarsz lenni a dolgodba, megoldhatod úgy is, hogy Win alatt készíted el az új partíciókat.


----------



## ricsi99 (2012 Február 5)

Szaszyka72 írta:


> Sziasztok. Ért valaki itt Linuxhoz esetleg magasabb szinten? Vagyis inkább az érdekelne, OpenSUSE linuxot hogyan tudnék úgy felrakni a notebookomra(Windows7 64bit Home Premium) úgy, hogy a Windows partíciót ne kelljen formázni/a notit újratelepíteni azután, hogy a vinyóból lecsíp egy darabot a Linux-partíció...



Windows alól pl. Paragon Hard Disk Manager progival lehet lecsípni a rendszer partícióból s a felszabaduló helyre lehet telepíteni Viszont a bootolásához ha jól tudom kézzel kel átírni pár dolgot,de ezt a linux guruk jobban tudják.


----------



## villanto (2012 Február 6)

linduem21 írta:


> Üdv Mindenkinek,
> 
> olyan programra lenne szükségem ami megszűri a nem kívánatos oldalakat, nem engedi megnyitni "gyerek védelem" win7-em van. Kérlek benneteket, aki tud jó megbízható programot írjon nekem. Előre is köszönöm.
> 
> Üdv: Melinda



Kedves Melinda!
Az én ajánlatom, Norton Internet Security (NIS), több év tapasztalata bátorít erre; kiváló védelem, gyerek (a gyermekfelügyeletet külön kell telepíteni a beállítások opcióban, de részletesen segít a helyes beállításban), bank, jelszó, website, e-mail, letöltések, feltöltések ellenőrzése és természetesen a rendszerfelügyelet (és ez csak a negyede annak amire képes), valamint kevés erőforrás igény, közepes árkategória (kalóz megoldást nem javaslok).
Ha a NIS a védelmed, bátran szörfözhetsz a nagy WWWilágban, mert bármely támadást, visszaver, illetve letilt, a betolakodókkal kíméletlenül elbán, akár IP, vagy Proxi oldalról jön a támadás.
Egy Pl.: nekem egyszer (vagy 3éve) bejött egy olyan támadás, amely a NIS által csak feltételesen volt ismert, azonnal blokkolta a gépemhez való teljes hozzáférést (mindenről folyamatosan tájékoztatott) mindaddig, míg fel nem kutatta és karanténba nem zárta. A meghibásodást, mit a betolakodó okozott a NIS felügyeleti központja kijavította a gépemen. A teljes idő kb. 1órát vett igénybe, mire visszakaptam a gépem felügyeletét (megérte).


----------



## luxi04 (2012 Február 11)

Hónapok óta nem tudok két frissítést telepíteni
KB2656351, KB2656352. A windows update oldalon telepítem a végén kiírja, hogy sikeres a frissítés, de az értesitési területen továbbra is ott van az automatikus frissítések ikonja.
Előre is köszi a segítséget!


----------



## akosbakos (2012 Február 15)

Nem tudom jó helyen kérdezek?

Hogyan lehet a facebookról videót visszatölteni a számítógépre? Sajnos, újra kellett telepíteni a számítógépem, s a kisfiamról egy videót szeretnék visszaszerezni.

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Február 16)

akosbakos írta:


> Nem tudom jó helyen kérdezek?
> 
> Hogyan lehet a facebookról videót visszatölteni a számítógépre? Sajnos, újra kellett telepíteni a számítógépem, s a kisfiamról egy videót szeretnék visszaszerezni.
> 
> Előre is köszönöm!


*Szerintem mint bármely más oldalról: kell hozzá egy letöltő program (Download flash & video, Video downloader...stb.)
De arra számíts, hogy nem biztos, hogy ugyanolyan formátumú (kiterjesztésű) lesz, mint ahogy feltöltötted (pl. .wmv helyett .flv).*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2012 Február 17)

Segítséget kérek tőletek,van-e olyan program amivel a letörölt mappát vissza lehet állítani?vagy milyen megoldás létezik?S.O.S,minden "elszállt"a gépemről,a mozilla maradt meg,így tudtam most feljönni a CH-ra.Nem vírus,hanem egyik munkatársam "működött".Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Február 17)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Segítséget kérek tőletek,van-e olyan program amivel a letörölt mappát vissza lehet állítani?vagy milyen megoldás létezik?S.O.S,minden "elszállt"a gépemről,a mozilla maradt meg,így tudtam most feljönni a CH-ra.Nem vírus,hanem egyik munkatársam "működött".Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


*Ha szerencséd van, akkor ott van minden a lomtárban, csak be kell lépni a "kukába" és a kijelölt állományokat visszaállítani.

Ha Shift+Del-lel, vagy valami segédprogival követte el, akkor már nehezebb a helyzet.
Itt találsz pár programot, amivel próbálkozhat**sz.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2012 Február 17)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm Flamingo,olyan program is van benne ami a gépemről szól-bocs de nem tudom másképp leírni-az ikon kékszínű és egy pontos i betű van benne.


----------



## akosbakos (2012 Február 18)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Szerintem mint bármely más oldalról: kell hozzá egy letöltő program (Download flash & video, Video downloader...stb.)
> De arra számíts, hogy nem biztos, hogy ugyanolyan formátumú (kiterjesztésű) lesz, mint ahogy feltöltötted (pl. .wmv helyett .flv).*



Köszönöm szépen!Az ilyen letöltő program bármilyen böngészővel működik?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Március 1)

akosbakos írta:


> Köszönöm szépen!Az ilyen letöltő program bármilyen böngészővel működik?


*A Firefoxszal szinte mind működik, de az adott sw leírásában benne van, hogy önállóan vagy kiterjesztésként (böngészőfüggő) kell telepíteni.
*


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Március 2)

Hello!

Ajanlom mindenkinek kiprobalasra a Wind8-at.
Nekem egy regi netbookom van es nagyon stabilan mukodik minden,meg jobban mint Xp-n.Nem akad a net,filmek,youtube stb....
Csak sajnos sikerult minden korabbi adatot letorolnom :-( so csak korultekintoen jarjon el mindenki!

Udv


----------



## csendes1 (2012 Március 4)

Sziasztok!
Számegyenest szeretnék szerkeszteni a számítógépen, 0-100 ig, ill. 90-ig, 80-ig,......A lényeg, hogy minden egység be legyen számozva és ez ráférjen egy A4-es lapra, amit majd füzetbe ragasztunk be.
2.- os tanulóimmal a számegyenesen való lépegetéshez lenne erre szükségem.
Legyetek szívesek, valaki írja le a szerkesztés pontos menetét!
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Március 5)

csendes1 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Számegyenest szeretnék szerkeszteni a számítógépen, 0-100 ig, ill. 90-ig, 80-ig,......A lényeg, hogy minden egység be legyen számozva és ez ráférjen egy A4-es lapra, amit majd füzetbe ragasztunk be.
> 2.- os tanulóimmal a számegyenesen való lépegetéshez lenne erre szükségem.
> Legyetek szívesek, valaki írja le a szerkesztés pontos menetét!
> Előre is köszönöm!


*Szerintem legegyszerűbb, ha Excellel (Open vagy Libra Office-ban a Calc-al) próbálod meg elkészíteni.
Ha az 1-est leírod az első kockába, az automatikus kitöltéssel olyan számsort készítesz, amilyet akarsz.
A nyomtatási képpel tudod ellenőrizni, hogy mennyi fér rá egy A4-es lapra (persze ehhez a nyomtatónál a lapbeállításnak is A4-nek kell lennie).
Aztán kijelölöd a számsort és a betűmérettel tudsz variálni (hogy hány számjegy legyen egy sorban/oszlopban).
*


----------



## volac (2012 Március 8)

Sziasztok.

Olyan kérdésem lenne felétek, hogy kfn fájlokat lehet-e konvertálni mid-be?
Valamiért törölték a kérdésemet már régebben is kérdeztem.
Ha valaki tud segíteni légyszi írjátok meg. Ja és kfn szerkesztőt honnan lehet leszedni ami teljes.
Köszönöm!!!

Sziasztok


----------



## bolondpoli (2012 Március 8)

csendes1 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Számegyenest szeretnék szerkeszteni a számítógépen, 0-100 ig, ill. 90-ig, 80-ig,......A lényeg, hogy minden egység be legyen számozva és ez ráférjen egy A4-es lapra, amit majd füzetbe ragasztunk be.
> 2.- os tanulóimmal a számegyenesen való lépegetéshez lenne erre szükségem.
> Legyetek szívesek, valaki írja le a szerkesztés pontos menetét!
> Előre is köszönöm!



Google találatok, hátha: http://www.google.com/search?q=printable+number+line.

Bármilyen programban, amelyben vektoros alakzatokat lehet létrehozni, én valahogy így próbálnám:


Kiindulás: fekvő A/4-es oldal
Meghúznám a vízszintes vonalat, úgy, hogy két oldalt 15-15 mm hely legyen a lap szélétől
(Marad 267 mm, melyet fel lehet használni. Elvileg 2,67 mm-enként kellene vonalkázni, de könnyen elképzelhető, hogy az nem fog menni.)
Beállítanám a vízszintes rácsközt 2,67 mm-re, vagy 2,6-ra, ha a program csak egy tizedesjegy pontossággal engedi. A 2,6 mm azért is jó lehet, mert az egyenes végén marad 7 mm hely a nyílnak
Bekapcsolnám a rácshoz illesztést
A vízszintes vonalat elmozgatnám balra annyit, hogy a bal vége illeszkedjen a rácsra
Húznék egy függőleges vonalat a 0-hoz
Beállítanám a vonalat, hogy pontosan úgy legyen, ahogy szeretném (valószínűleg függőleges rácsot is beállítanék, és ahhoz illeszteném a vonal valamelyik végét)
Készítenék egy másolatot a vonalról, és a rácshoz illesztésnek köszönhetően könnyen el tudnám helyezni a számegyenes következő pozíciójába
Amikor már megvan hat vonalka, ötről készítenék másolatot (a hatodik a 0), és azokat együtt mozgatnám, aztán tízzel-, és végül hússzal tenném ugyanezt
(Ha pl. minden tizedik vonalat vastagabbra szeretném, a megfelelő pillanatban megvastagítanám az első tizenegyediket (a vastagítás miatt lehet, hogy korrigálni kell a pozícióját), de ezt a vonalkázás végén is meg lehet csinálni)
(Adott programokban van olyan lehetőség is, hogy egy vonalból a kívánt térközökkel csinál összesen pl. százegyet, de ettől most eltekintek)
A számokat a vonalkáknál felhasznált segítségekkel igazítanám, bár a változó szélességük miatt több pozícióját kézzel kellene javítani (némelyik szoftverben be lehet állítani, hogy ne az objektum szélét, hanem a közepét igazítsa a rácshoz - az egy szuper dolog) (2,67 mm-en nem lehet normálisan számozni, ezért csak minden ötödik számot írnám ki, vagy pedig alul és felül számoznék.)
Nyilat tennék a vonal végére, ha szükséges
Mindent kijelölnék, és középre igazítanám a kész számegyenest (mert a 6. pontban balra mozgattam)
Gyakran menteném a munkám, méghozzá különböző állományokba (pl. sorszámozva), hátha valami rosszul alakul
Ami fentről kimaradt, arra rájönnék a szoftver dokumentációjából vagy kitalálnám magam


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Március 8)

volac írta:


> Sziasztok.
> 
> Olyan kérdésem lenne felétek, hogy kfn fájlokat lehet-e konvertálni mid-be?


*Bár nem vagyok a téma szakértője, de feltételezem, hogy igen, mivel a karaoké az midi+szöveg megjelenítés.*


> Valamiért törölték a kérdésemet már régebben is kérdeztem.


T*ekintve, hogy ott kérdezted, ahol nem szabad - ne csodálkozz.*


> Ha valaki tud segíteni légyszi írjátok meg. Ja és kfn szerkesztőt honnan lehet leszedni ami teljes.
> Köszönöm!!!
> 
> Sziasztok


*Amennyire tudom ezek mind fizetősek, de itt egy ingyenes. Talán elég a tudása számodra.
De ha tudsz angolul itt is keresgélhetsz.
*


----------



## volac (2012 Március 8)

Köszönöm a választ


----------



## tommy900 (2012 Március 9)

*Hordozható programok*

Sziasztok!

Nagyon hasznos kis alkalmazáscsomagra bukkantam, aminek az előnye, hogy nem kell telepíteni. Elég felmásolni (az EXE-t futtatni), és máris használható programunk van, sőt, ha szükséges, akkor könnyedén magunkkal tudjuk vinni egy USB meghajtón.
[HIDE]A program elérhetősége: http://www.liberkey.com/en.html[/HIDE]
Nagyon szép felülete van, magyarul is tud, bár néha kissé szokatlan a fordítás, így az angolt használom. 
Ami még előny, hogy új program "telepítése" esetén nem kell végigkattintgatni egy varázslón, hanem kiválasztva a programot, hozzáadhatjuk a telepítési listához, majd egy gombnyomásra felmásolódik.

Az elmúlt héten nagy hasznát vettem, amikor a régi gépemről költöztem át az újra, így nem kellett programokat telepíteni és beállítgatni, hanem az egész LiberKey mappát átmásoltam - és ott folytathattam a munkám, ahol abbahagytam. Ha már találkozott vele valaki, akkor csak ajánlani tudom, megéri híreszteni.


----------



## vaxa (2012 Március 18)

*NOD32 -eset Pure-fix*

Nem rég akadtam erre a jó kis programra ,,,,akik a Nod antivirus progit használyák itt egy nagyon jó melléklet,amivel aktiválni tudják ,és nem kell többé idegeskedni a frissités miatt.
Az ESET PureFix-et csak Safe (Csökkentett) módban F8, ki kell kapcsold vírus védelmet, különben egyből a Karanténba kerül a fájl, és nem tudod aktiválni! Csak úgy fogja le fixálni!
Én jómagam hosszabb ideje ezt használom ,csak ajánlani tudom


----------



## vaxa (2012 Március 19)

*ki olvass ezt??*

Ujonc lennék,és jol átnéztem az alforumokat, a szoftver részlet tetszik, de az oldalak átnézése után se tudtam rájönni,hogy ide csak ingyenes szoftvereket lehet feltenni , javasolni vagy esetleg olyan hasznos programot is lehet javasolni ami mellett ott a megoldás (regkey,stb,)
nagyon megköszönném ,ha esetleg a kormányos szólna erről pár szót,a felhasznállok örömére,vagy bánatára .


----------



## Pozse (2012 Március 20)

Sziasztok!
Találtam egy program csomagot, ami karbantartó/visszaállító téren mozog, és teljesen felhasználóbarát (nem lehet durván belepiszkálni)
a
www.piriform.com
oldalon elérhető, négyfajta program van.
Speccy: Feltelepítés után megvizsgálja a hardvert, és ki is írja a pontos típusát, és egy csomó egyéb infót is (pl merevlemeznél az eddig működéssel eltöltött időt)
Recuva: Program ami helyreállítja a már lomtárból is törölt fájlokat, legalábbis megpróbálja, a fizikai felülírással sajnos már ez sem tud mit csinálni, de nekem már egyszer mentett.
Defraggler: Egy sima töredezettség-mentesítő.
CCleaner: Tisztító program, kicsit kipofozza a windowst

Nálam négy hónapja működik, eddig bevált!


----------



## cuebler (2012 Március 20)

a ccleaner-t én is évek óta használom, megbízható kis program.


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

Nekem eset smart security-m van, nagyon jó program, mióta fent van a gépemen nem fertőzte meg vírus, csak ajánlani tudom. Az ingyenesek közül az avast!-ot ajánlom.


----------



## Pozse (2012 Március 20)

Én vírusirtónak a lehető legegyszerűbbet használom, a Microsoft Security Essentials (valahogy így kell betűzni), minden win mellé adnak egyet (ingyen van ), ez is négy hónapja szalad a gépemen, és igazából nem veszem észre.
Nekem az eset meg a NOD szaggatta a gépem, nem mai darab


----------



## vaxa (2012 Március 20)

én már régota csak az eset smart security-t hasznallom, sok másikkal összehasonlitva egyedül ezzel biztonságos, ezt bátran merem állitani, az ujabb verzio már nem tépi a gépet, kevés memoriát hasznall, es ami a lényeg könnyen lehet a fentebb pure-fixel aktiválni, + még mindenki figyelmébe ajánlanám a Malwarebytes Anti-Malware ezzel a kettővel bárhova merészkedhetsz, nefelejcsétek ,ami ingyen van az nem mindég teljes funkcióval dolgozik, ezt üzenném Pozse -nak azért nézzen csak utána, ezt nem én találtam ki,


----------



## Pozse (2012 Március 21)

@vaxa: Köszi, ha tényleg lesz időm, utána fogok olvasni, eddig ahány embert megkérdeztem, annyiféle vírusirtó a legjobb, magamat is beleértve


----------



## signore (2012 Március 21)

Ha már a vírusirtóknál tartunk.
Egyetlen vírusirtó sem tökéletes. Hamis riasztásokat generálnak, egyes vírusokat nem vesznek észre (vírus bulletin), memóriát zabálnak, erőforrásokat kötnek le. Az egyes vírusirtókat bizonyos típusú processzorokra optimalizálják, ennek egyenes következménye, hogy mindenkinek más a legjobb. Véleményem szerint jelen pillanatban a legjobb vírusvédelem valamilyen Linux alapú rendszer használata, két okból:
1./ A rendszer felépítése önmagában jelentősen megnehezíti nem kívánatos károkozók települését.
2./ Használatuk közel sem olyan elterjedt, hogy megérje (ráadásul nehezebb is) kártékony programokat írni rájuk.


----------



## doku (2012 Április 20)

MneKata írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Vettem egy pen drive-ot. (zenéket szerettem volna másolni rá.)
> A gép nem ismeri fel, nem jelez semmit!
> Kell a gépre telepíteni valami progit?
> ...


Kedves Kata!

Az operációs rendszer alapból fel kellene, hogy ismerje és telepítse. Néha adnak telepítő lemezt is. Akkor azt kell használni.
Üdv.oku


----------



## topcsi (2012 Május 8)

Ha valakit érdekel Kindle olvasóra angol-magyar szótár itt talál egy egyszerű, de használható verziót:
(Úgy működik, mint a gyárilag rajta lévők: csak odaállsz a szó elejére és feldobja a fontosabb jelentéseket).

http://ekonyvolvaso.blog.hu/2010/10/02/derult_egbol_mobi_szotar


----------



## topcsi (2012 Május 8)

És még egy dolog a Kindle-re:
Ha van PDF fájlod és méretre akarod valahogy vágni, hogy könnyebben olvasd a kijelzőn, akkor itt van egy - még - ingyenes online alkalmazás:
http://www.pdfscissors.com/

A méretre vágás nagyon macerás folyamat, de ezzel a progival hihetetlenül gyorsan és egyszerűen megoldható.
Nagy segítség PDF használóknak.


----------



## mbalazs7 (2012 Május 21)

adatviszahozás: Icare.Data.Recovery.Software


----------



## Rozina (2012 Május 24)

SEGÍTSÉG!

A PC-m új alaplapot kapott, és azóta az addig jól működő dvd író/olvasó csak a + és a gyári lemezeket olvassa le. Ír redesen, de azt se olvassa, csak ha + a lemez. 
Ha tud valaki valamilyen megoldást, nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## topcsi (2012 Május 25)

Rozina írta:


> SEGÍTSÉG!
> 
> A PC-m új alaplapot kap
> ott, és azóta az addig jól működő dvd író/olvasó csak a + és a gyári lemezeket olvassa le. Ír redesen, de azt se olvassa, csak ha + a lemez.
> Ha tud valaki valamilyen megoldást, nagyon megköszönném.




Javaslom itt nézz körül:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/218617/hu

Nekem a tippem valami szoftveres dolog lesz (DVD driver vagy az alaplap telepítésekor az operációs rendszerrel
bütyköltek). De legyél felkészülve rá, hogy lehet, hogy eddig is szerencséd volt vele és új optikai meghajtó lesz belőle.....
Azért nézz körül a neten, hogy milyen meghajtó az ami mások véleménye szerint is mindeféle típusú DVD-t és CD-t lejátszik.
(Alapesetben nem olvasnak/írnak "mindenféle" adathordozót ezek a cuccok, tehát nem mindenevők....bár itt jegyezném meg,
ogy a gagyi, no-name olcsójános verziók eléggé jól teljesítenek ezen a téren....))) .....az más kérdés, hogy meddig ((


----------



## Rozina (2012 Május 25)

TOPCSI  Nagyon köszönöm a választ. Ha op. rendszerben van valami, azt sajnos nem tudom kijavítani.... újra kell tenni?


----------



## tókoska (2012 Június 1)

Államvizsga dolgozathoz égetően szükségem lenne spss programra.Honnan lehetne gyorsan letölteni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Június 4)

tókoska írta:


> Államvizsga dolgozathoz égetően szükségem lenne spss programra.Honnan lehetne gyorsan letölteni.



*Mivel nem írtad, hogy milyen környezetben, ezért innen indulva keresgélhetsz.*
*Itt is van pl egy verzió de csak Vista vagy win7 alatt fut*.


----------



## flexokorg (2012 Június 16)

Spyware terminator valóban az egyik legjobb virusölő, nekem idáig nagy segitség volt. Sok nem kivánatos softvert megfog.


----------



## Z.K. (2012 Július 1)

Sziasztok!
Legyszi ha valaki tud egy kodot a sygic 11.2.6 -hoz kozolje velem !!!
Koszike


----------



## dimitrii (2012 Augusztus 6)

egy jó kis web szerkesztő progin windows alá.

Serif


----------



## milangal (2012 Augusztus 20)

én is a SERIF-et használom, nagyon meg vagyok vele elégedve ...


----------



## vandorcsillag (2012 Augusztus 23)

Kedves Flamingó a segítségedet kérem,totálkommandert használok és eltűnt róla a külső merevlemez meghajtója.
Mit lehet tenni ilyenkor?Segítségedet előre is köszönöm(bocs,ha nem jó helyre írtam)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Augusztus 23)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingó a segítségedet kérem,totálkommandert használok és eltűnt róla a külső merevlemez meghajtója.
> Mit lehet tenni ilyenkor?Segítségedet előre is köszönöm(bocs,ha nem jó helyre írtam)


*Először is ellenőrizd, hogy a Windows alatt látszik-e (pl.lehet, hogy a külső lemez tápja kicsúszott).
Ha látszik akkor a vezérlőpulton ellenőrizd, hogy nem jelez-e hibát a lemezzel kapcsolatban a rendszer.
Ha nincs hibajelzés, akkor megpróbálhatod a futó TC mellett a lemezt ki/bekapcsolni (persze nem egyből a táppal, hanem a jobb alsó sarokban lévő miniikonoknál az egyik az USB eszközök leválasztása - ott megkeresni és kikapcsolni, aztán vissza).
Ha ez sem segít, akkor marad a TC újratelepítése.
Látatlanban mást nem tudok javasolni, de lehet, hogy valaki tud még itt ötleteket adni.

*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2012 Augusztus 24)

Köszönöm a gyors választ.

Szomorú vagyok kedves Flamingó,mert azt írja ki,hogy formázni kell a lemezt,de a rajta lévő adatok formázáskor elvesznek.
Idáig tökéletesen működött,semmi gond nem volt vele és most még nem tudom hogyan tovább.


----------



## Alamuszi (2012 Szeptember 13)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!
Lenne egy kérdésem, biztos mindenki tudja rá a választ, csak én vagyok a technikai analfabéta. A gépünk 2 hete tönkrement, újra kellett minden progit telepíteni. Nos én csak felhasználó vagyok, nem szakember, ezért nem tudom mik kellenek rá, sokmindent újból feltett egy ismerősünk, de a jpg képeket így sem tudom kezelni. Nem lehet másolni, vagy ha mégis akkor beillesztés után nem látok semmit. Az adobe-t már feltettem, ennyit azért még tudtam, hogy ez kell a pdf-hez, de a többi? Próbáltam a java-t, hátha az jó, de helyette az Ask-ot sikerült felrakni, nos hogy hogy???????? Ha van valakinek ötlete, nagyon szépen megköszönném. Kedves ismerősünket nem szeretném megőszíteni hülyeségem miatt.


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 Szeptember 13)

Szia Alamuszi!
Nézz szét a filehippo dot com -on. Itt sok ingyenes program is össze van gyűjtve ami hasznos lehet. Én általában egy gépre, 7zip tömörítő, thunderbird levelező kliens, Libreoffice irodai program, Java, free AVG2012 vírusírtó, vlc vagy mplayer videó és hang, skype, Fastone képnézegtő, burnaware free lemez pörkölő, Firefox vagy Chrome böngésző stb.
Ezek általában kellenek.


----------



## Alamuszi (2012 Szeptember 14)

Kedves Zoltán!
Köszönöm, hogy szántál rám pár percet, és meg fogok próbálkozni az általad ajánlott dolgokkal, remélem egyedül is menni fog. További szép napokat


----------



## Alamuszi (2012 Szeptember 14)

Nos köszönöm szépen, már kétszer próbáltam ezt leírni, de valahogy most ezt sem akarja a gépem megjeleníteni, remélem harmadszor sikerül


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 Szeptember 14)

Szívesen! Szerintem az oldalon van valami, mert nekem is másodjára sikerült üzennem Neked.


----------



## repro45 (2012 Október 2)

Sziasztok!
Keresek ingyenes magyar Windows 7 op.rendszert.
Előre is köszönöm


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 Október 2)

Microsoft Windows 7 nincsen ingyen. Nem tudom, hogy gondoltad. Ha pedig, "ingyenes" verziót töltesz le, azzal lehetnek gondjaid, mert semmit nem adnak ingyen.


----------



## repro45 (2012 Október 3)

Ok!


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 8)

Igazából a torrentezésbe kell belemerülni ha "ingyen" szeretnéd a dolgokat, általában jól működnek de vannak hibás vagy vírusos fájlok is.


----------



## tarat (2012 Október 16)

Most jelezte a Microsoft, hogy sok aktíváló program (ami kell az "ingyenes" Windowshoz) vírust vagy trójait rak fel.
És ez lesz az első amit futtatni fogsz az op rendszeren még víruskereső nélkül.


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 17)

Antivirus van szükség, különösen, ha azt szeretnénk, hogy a Microsoft termék.

Sajnálom én nyelvemen nem túl jó. ÉN használ fordító.


----------



## tom0728 (2012 Október 23)

ESET NOD víruskereső nem túl rossz


----------



## tom0728 (2012 Október 23)

illetve a másik gépemen Avast! fut, ingyenes eddig nem volt vele baj


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 Október 23)

Több lehetőség is van, ami free, szabad termék, szóval ingyenes letöltheted. Az igaz, hogy mindegyik termék erőlteti a fizetőst. Otthoni használatra szoktam ezeket ajánlani. AVG Free Edition 2013, Avast! Free Antivirus 7 Ezek fej -fej mellett haladnak, hol az egyik, hol a másik jobb. Otthoni gépre mindegy, megfelelő géphasználat mellet.A reklámban sajnos, az Avast egy picit eldurvult, mert véletlenül is sikerülhet fizetősre frissíteni. AVG-ből van 32 és 64bit -es is. NOD is szóba jöhet, de rosszabbak a tapasztalatok.


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 Október 23)

Ja! Innen könnyedén letölthetőek és tiszták a programok. http://www.filehippo.com/


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

nagyon jo a filehippo, be lehet allitani, hogy kuldjon e-mailt a friss programokrol!


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

free virusirtora: www.free-av.com azaz AVIRA! nem art, ha van 1 giga memoria a gepben. sajnos a nod-avast-avg-stb -vel negativ tapasztalatok vannak, rengeteg virusmintam volt ami friss volt, es nem ismerte egyik sem, csak az avira...


----------



## petzso (2012 November 4)

Szia, 
És mi a jelszó???


----------



## wdki01 (2012 November 6)

Zoltan Szarka írta:


> Ja! Innen könnyedén letölthetőek és tiszták a programok. http://www.filehippo.com/




Ez egy nagyon jó oldal. Hogy erről eddig én miért nem szereztem tudomást?
Na mindegy, ezért jó és hasznos egy ilyen fórum.


----------



## morcmancska (2012 November 9)

Ezek ingyenes szoftverek?


----------



## firtosi (2012 November 9)

[h=1]avast! Free Antivirus [/h]
*http://letoltes.pcworld.hu/letoltes/7911*

Kattints Ide! Avast


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 November 9)

Ha a filehippo oldalra gondolsz, akkor ott a legtöbb igen, de általában a program neve alatt közvetlen írnak arról, hogy milyen fajta féle a program. A "freeware", "open source" ingyenes, letöltöd használod és örülsz. A többi, "shareware, trial" letölthető kipróbálható, általában időkorlátos vagy bizonyos funkcióiban gátolt programok, amiket, ha tetszik megvehetsz. Általában, mindenre található egyszerű ingyenes verzió, az általános számítógép használatra.


----------



## petihumor (2012 November 11)

Sziasztok!

Tudtok ajánlani programot, ami az outlook email-eket recover-öli, találtam párat de kulcsot egyikhez se, és nagyon nem kéne elveszni azoknak az emaileknek...

Köszi


----------



## mesehordo (2012 November 26)

Nem tudja az outlook ezt alapból? vagy csak a thunderbird tud ilyet?


----------



## bartaferi (2012 November 26)

Van valakinek olyan programja amivel meglehet nézni a jelszóval rendelkező zip,rar file-okat?


----------



## cavarlyman (2012 December 3)

Legutóbb sikerült egy malware vírust beszednem. Úgy tünt hiába a próbálkozás az eltávolítására, mígnem rátaláltam a Hitma Pro- ra http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/hitman_pro_3.6.0__magyar_.html
Igaz csak 30 napig használható, de sikeressen eltávolította a betolakodómat.


----------



## Zsebi7 (2012 December 10)

*PDFZilla kérés*

Remélem jó helyen járok a kérésemmel. PDF Zilla programra lenne szükségem. Rengeteg helyen néztem már a neten, ahol ingyenes letöltést igérnek, de sajnos egyikkel sem jártam sikerrel. Kérlek segítsetek, ha tudtok. Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2012 December 20)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Segítségeteket kérem,van egy külső merevlemezem amit nem olvas be a gépem.Már több éve használom és idáig nem volt probléma.Azt írja ki,hogy formázni kell a lemezt,akkor meg letörölök róla mindent ha formázok.Mit tegyek?hogyan tudom lementeni róla az anyagot?
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## olajcsere (2012 December 20)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Segítségeteket kérem,van egy külső merevlemezem amit nem olvas be a gépem.Már több éve használom és idáig nem volt probléma.Azt írja ki,hogy formázni kell a lemezt,akkor meg letörölök róla mindent ha formázok.Mit tegyek?hogyan tudom lementeni róla az anyagot?
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


szia,az sem gond ha formáztad;
-egyik legismertebb adatmentő talán a GetDataBack,vagy az ingyenes progik közűl a Test Disk,utóbbi ITT elérhető


----------



## vandorcsillag (2012 December 20)

olajcsere írta:


> szia,az sem gond ha formáztad;
> -egyik legismertebb adatmentő talán a GetDataBack,vagy az ingyenes progik közűl a Test Disk,utóbbi ITT elérhető



Kedves olajcsere!
Azért nem merem formázni mert akkor letöröli a rajta lévő anyagot,olyan családi fotók vannak rajta ami csak ide lett elmentve .
Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## signore (2012 December 23)

Ha még nem késő, azt javaslom, hogy először klónozd a hibás adathordozódat és a másolaton dolgozz. A legtöbb helyreállító program módosít a tartalmon akkor is, ha ezt nem kéred, így egy idő után oly mértékben változik a tartalom, hogy teljesen reménytelenné válik a helyreállítás.


----------



## signore (2012 December 23)

Ha még nem találtál:
Itt próbálkoztál már?
Vagy ez valamiért nem jó? Ha részletesebben kifejted az igényedet, biztos tudunk segíteni.


----------



## signore (2012 December 23)

Amennyiben ismered a jelszót, (ezt nem írtad) akkor a legtöbb kitömörítő programnak van ilyen szolgáltatása.


----------



## csiga0210 (2013 Január 29)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Segítségeteket kérem,van egy külső merevlemezem amit nem olvas be a gépem.Már több éve használom és idáig nem volt probléma.Azt írja ki,hogy formázni kell a lemezt,akkor meg letörölök róla mindent ha formázok.Mit tegyek?hogyan tudom lementeni róla az anyagot?
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


 
ha még aktuális
szia!
az eredeti formátumra formázd le , a GetDataBack jó , többször használtam már, az a lényeges, hogy a fájlok és könyvtárak visszaállításánál azt a tipust (FAT vagy NTFS ) válaszd ,amilyenre formáztad.
az adatok nagy része, jó állapotban visszanyerhető így, ha problémád van PM-ben megírom
sok sikert


----------



## baintner (2013 Február 4)

Bluepanther Voyager S túl sok mintarajzolási próbálkozást ír ki! Hogyan lehet feloldani?


----------



## patidani (2013 Február 7)

Valaki nem tud egy jó virtuális séta készítő szoftvert?


----------



## emilio1234 (2013 Február 23)

A Microsoft 2013 kijött már?

Mert én úgy tudom,hogy nem


----------



## Indian2728 (2013 Február 23)

Nem jött még ki , de azt monják áprilisra várhato....


----------



## cool82 (2013 Február 26)

ti használtatok már WIN8-t?

Mert elég gyors lett csak a metro nem kellet volna bele!

Ti milyen rendszert használtok?


----------



## hangacsi (2013 Március 4)

Band in a Box, remekül lehet vele szórakozni az unalmas percekben


----------



## vandorcsillag (2013 Április 23)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!

SOS segítséget kérek,ha lehet.
Az asztali számítógépet újra akartam indítani és most már nem reagál semmire.
Nem lehet bekapcsolni,újraindítani sem.Mit lehet tenni??
Bocs,hogy ilyen puritán módon írom le ,de csak így tudom elmondani a bánatom.
Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket.
További szép napot.


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Április 23)

Szia!



vandorcsillag írta:


> Az asztali számítógépet újra akartam indítani és most már nem reagál semmire.
> Nem lehet bekapcsolni,újraindítani sem.Mit lehet tenni??



Szerintem szerviz, vagy butykolos ismeros:
Jo esetben csak a tapegyseg romlott el, meg jobb esetben csak abban a biztositek, de laikuskent, cserealkatreszek nelkul nem sok mindent tehetsz.

Ha az adataidhoz hamarabb szeretnel hozzajutni, (es nincs eleg friss biztonsagi mentesed) akkor a merevlemezt atdughatod egy masik szamitogepbe, es lementhedet rola a dolgaidat.

Meg nem vagyok Montrealban, de igy tavgyogyitassal megprobalhatok segiteni, kerdezz batran.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2013 Április 23)

szocske42 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kedves szöcske42!

Köszönöm a segítséget,hát ez nagyon rossz hír :12:
Anyagilag mennyire megterhelő ez a javítás?


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Április 24)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Köszönöm a segítséget,hát ez nagyon rossz hír :12:
> Anyagilag mennyire megterhelő ez a javítás?



Azert ez meg egyaltalan nem biztos, es talan a legolcsobban meguszhato problema:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170016


----------



## netnagy (2013 Április 25)

A Windows 7 és az Office 2010/2013 aktiválását vállalom!
Továbbiak priviben!


----------



## nixX123 (2013 Április 28)

Ki használ már windows 8 rendszert, hogy vagytok megelégedve vele?


----------



## Rmade (2013 Május 3)

PC-n a használata elég körülményes illetve én hiányolom a hagyományos start menü rendszert is. Viszont ha valakinek bejön az új design illetve kezelés akkor ajánlott a feltelepítése. Inkább táblagépekre ajánlott a rendszer.


----------



## Terait (2013 Augusztus 27)

Nekem valahogy nem jött be a Windows 8, de van aki kedveli. Szerintem táblagépeken és okostelefonokon jobban néz ki egy ilyen csempés design, számomra kicsit zavaró pl egy mezei laptopon, vagy asztali gépen.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2013 Szeptember 1)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Vlc videolejátszót használok és nem minden videót nyit meg.
A BS player felülírta a vlc-t, a win.media player sem nyitja meg,mit lehet még csinálni?
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 1)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Vlc videolejátszót használok és nem minden videót nyit meg.
> A BS player felülírta a vlc-t, a win.media player sem nyitja meg,mit lehet még csinálni?
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


*Javaslom telepítsd újra a VLC-t.
Én úgy tudom, hogy eleddig a VLC a legszéleskörűbben használható lejátszó. (talán a fid kiterjesztést nem ismeri csak).
Ha meg "szabvány kiterjesztésű" (avi, mpg) fájlt akarsz lejátszani, de nem tudja, az azért van, mert spéci kodekkel tömörítették, amit a többi lejátszó sem fog felismerni. Ilyenkor valamelyik kodek (codec) csomagot kell telepíteni, amit a neten ezer helyen megtalálsz.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2013 Szeptember 1)

Köszönöm kedves Flamingo,a legújabb verzió van fenn,és most ezt írta ki.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 2)

*Ebben az esetben másik lejátszóra van szükséged, pl. erre.*


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Szeptember 2)

mplayer is eleg jol meg szokott birkozni furcsa containerekkel es kodekekekkel, bar alapvetoen ugyanugy az ffmpeg konyvtar az alapjuk.


----------



## Fiubacsi (2013 Szeptember 14)

ez a hibajelzės olyankor szokott jönni, ha a letöltės kriptikus urlját nem alakitotta át automatikusan a letöltö program. Röviditsd le a file nevet, a kiterjesztėst pedig nevezd át egyszerüen modjuk mp4-re, a vlc igy már le fogja játszani


----------



## jpilisi (2013 Október 5)

sniper75 írta:


> *Ccleaner*
> 
> Egy egyszerű, de nagyon jó kis takarító program ami ingyenes!  Rendbe teszi a gépet, letörli a felhalmozódott sok felesleges szemetet ami lassítja a gépedet! A feltelepítéshez és a beállításához csak minimális tudás kell, ha nem megy segítek. :444:


 Segítenél? A Ccleaner-t honnan töltsem le? Előre is köszi a választ!


----------



## jpilisi (2013 Október 5)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni tablethez! Vásároltam hozzá egy M-tech típusú billentyüzetes tokot, melyhez le kellett tölteni egy progit azthiszem a billenytyűzet miatt, hogy magyar legyen, de sajnos a tablet nem ismeri fel a billentyűzetet.Szóval nem kompatibiulis, van -e megoldás, vagy ennyi volt? Aki tud lérem segítsen! Köszö mindenkinek aki elolvassa!


----------



## jpilisi (2013 Október 6)

jpilisi írta:


> Segítenél? A Ccleaner-t honnan töltsem le? Előre is köszi a választ!


Sikerült letöltenem! Már takarítottam is! Teljesen jó!


----------



## Sziget Ditty (2013 Október 7)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék az egyik könyv webáruházból (shopline) epub és mobi formátumban elérhető könyvet vásárolni. Viszont nekem pdf formátumban kellene. Felhívtam az áruházat, de nem kaptam kielégítő infot, ezért a ti segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Át tudom-e konvertálni pdf-be ezt a két formátumot vagy előfordul, hogy az áruház úgy kódolta, hogy nem fog sikerülni?
Nagy szükségem lenne a könyvre még ma, így nem megoldás, hogy postán megrendelem.
Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítségeteket, tanácsotokat, ötleteteket!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Október 7)

Sziget Ditty írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretnék az egyik könyv webáruházból (shopline) epub és mobi formátumban elérhető könyvet vásárolni. Viszont nekem pdf formátumban kellene. Felhívtam az áruházat, de nem kaptam kielégítő infot, ezért a ti segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Át tudom-e konvertálni pdf-be ezt a két formátumot vagy előfordul, hogy az áruház úgy kódolta, hogy nem fog sikerülni?
> Nagy szükségem lenne a könyvre még ma, így nem megoldás, hogy postán megrendelem.
> Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítségeteket, tanácsotokat, ötleteteket!


*Ha a memóriakártyát védelemmel látták el, akkor lehet, hogy nem fog menni (nem ismerem az adott áruház árusítási policy-jét). Amúgy több konvertáló program is létezik, a Calibra pl komplett könyvtárkezelő.
Egyáltalán milyen eszközön akarod a könyvet olvasni, mert ha ebook olvasón, annak élből vinnie kell mindkét formátumot?
Ha meg esetleg asztali gépen, vagy modernebb notebook-on, meglehet nem lesz hová dugnod a memóriakártyát.
Ha meg netán e-mail-ben küldenék, akkor nem tudom miért nem lehet formátumot kérni?
Tanácsom:
Az Irodalom alfórumban a kér(d)ések témában érdeklődj, hátha valaki tud segíteni, akár úgy is, hogy az adott művet "kölcsönadja" (mivel nem írtad konkrétan, hogy milyen művet keresel ennél konkrétabban én sem tudok javasolni. *


----------



## Sziget Ditty (2013 Október 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha a memóriakártyát védelemmel látták el, akkor lehet, hogy nem fog menni (nem ismerem az adott áruház árusítási policy-jét). Amúgy több konvertáló program is létezik, a Calibra pl komplett könyvtárkezelő.
> Egyáltalán milyen eszközön akarod a könyvet olvasni, mert ha ebook olvasón, annak élből vinnie kell mindkét formátumot?
> Ha meg esetleg asztali gépen, vagy modernebb notebook-on, meglehet nem lesz hová dugnod a memóriakártyát.
> Ha meg netán e-mail-ben küldenék, akkor nem tudom miért nem lehet formátumot kérni?
> ...




Nagyon kedves vagy, hogy válaszolsz. Nem pontosan értem, amit írsz. Mihez kell a memoriakártya? Internetről letölthető a könyv.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Október 8)

Sziget Ditty írta:


> Nagyon kedves vagy, hogy válaszolsz. Nem pontosan értem, amit írsz. Mihez kell a memoriakártya? Internetről letölthető a könyv.


*Bizonyos helyeken fizikailag (pl. SD kártyán) is megkapod, mint a GPS térképeket.*


----------



## galaxisduo (2013 November 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha szerencséd van, akkor ott van minden a lomtárban, csak be kell lépni a "kukába" és a kijelölt állományokat visszaállítani.*
> 
> *Ha Shift+Del-lel, vagy valami segédprogival követte el, akkor már nehezebb a helyzet.*
> *Itt találsz pár programot, amivel próbálkozhatsz.*


Próbálkozz a rendszer visszaállítással. ha sikerül egy a törlés előtti pontra visszaállítani, minden meglesz


----------



## galaxisduo (2013 November 6)

Sziasztok.

tud valaki olyan zeneszerkesztő programot, amellyel egy Sztereó mp3 vagy vaw akármit úgy lehessen szerkeszteni, hogy a jobb és bal oldal külön - külön állítható a hangerő szempontjából és menthető is.
vannak még mp3 ba lementett régi felvételek a zenekartól ,csak nem egyforma a két sáv hangereje.
Ami szerkesztő progikat néztem eddig azokban a "Master" nem volt külön állítható a jobb - bal oldal tekintetében.
üdv: Miki


----------



## Pedro Alvarez (2013 November 6)

jpilisi írta:


> Segítséget szeretnék kérni tablethez! Vásároltam hozzá egy M-tech típusú billentyüzetes tokot, melyhez le kellett tölteni egy progit azthiszem a billenytyűzet miatt, hogy magyar legyen, de sajnos a tablet nem ismeri fel a billentyűzetet.Szóval nem kompatibiulis, van -e megoldás, vagy ennyi volt? Aki tud lérem segítsen! Köszö mindenkinek aki elolvassa!



Amennyiben egy ilyen tokot vásároltál, akkor ehhez a Google Pay-ből még le kell tölteni egy fő, és egy kiegészítő programot, a fő program neve: AnySoftKeyboard. Először ezt a programot kell feltelepíteni a tablet-re!
Ez a program alapvetően angol billentyűzetkiosztással bír, lásd a képen.







A magyar ékezetek megjelenítéséhez szintén a Google Play-ből kell még egy kiegészítést is letölteni ehhez az eredeti *AnySoftKeyboard* programhoz. A kiegészítő segédprogram neve: Magyar AnySoftKeyboard - Magyar billentyűzet kiosztás és szótár az AnySoftKeyboard-hoz.
FIGYELEM! Ez egy kiegészítő, ami csak az eredeti programmal együtt működik. Önállóan nem!
Telepítési útmutató lentebb. OLVASD EL!!!

*Tippek:*
- QWERTZ és QWERTY kiosztás is támogatva van
- A soremelés gombot nyomva tartva könnyen elérhetőek a beállítások
- 3 soros álló kiosztásban az ő,ű,ó,ú,í betűket az ö,ü,o,u,i kétszeri gyors megnyomásával lehet előhozni, vagy az adott billentyű hosszabb lenyomása után a felugró ablakból kiválasztani
- fekvő módban minden magyar betűnek külön gomb
- alternatív karakterek a billentyűk hosszú lenyomásával
- fizikai billentyűzetek is támogatva vannak: oo=ó,ooo=ö,oooo=ő (milestone, chacha)
- a szótár megegyezik az openoffice szótárával (ragozásokat sajnos nem tud)
- szótár bővítés: 2 mp.-ig nyomva tartani az új szót a javaslatok sorban
- tablet optimalizált billentyűzet fekvő módban
- két ujjas nagyítás/kicsinyítés gesztus a fekvő módú billentyűzet szétosztásához (tableten)
- kísérleti elrendezés (YASEKU) ami az ujj mozgását minimalizálja, a magyar szavak gyakori betűkapcsolatai alapján.
- érdemes megnézni a billentyűzet beállításait *alaposan* mert nagyon sok minden állítható

*Telepítés:*
Először telepíteni kell az AnySoftKeyboard főprogramot, ami itt található.
Ezek után:
- Menj az Android tablet "Beállítások" menüpontjára és válaszd ki a "Nyelv és billentyűzet(bevitel)" menüpontot.
- Engedélyezd az AnySoftkeyboard-ot. Figyelmeztetést fogsz kapni az aktiválás előtt!
- Ugyanitt állítsd be az AnySoftkeyboard-ot 'Alapértelmezett'-nek is. 
Ezek után telepítsd fel a magyar nyelvi kiegészítő programot a tablet-re.
- Menj ismét az Android tablet "Beállítások" menüpontjára és válaszd ki ismét a "Nyelv és billentyűzet(bevitel)" menüpontot.
- Ellenőrizd le, hogy az AnySoftkeyboard engedélyezve van, be van e állítva. (Ha esetleg nem, akkor állítsd be alapértelmezettnek!) Figyelmeztetést fogsz kapni az aktiválás előtt!
- A programon belül a billentyűzet menüpontban kell kijelölni a magyar (tablet/qwerty/qwertz) opciót, és azt kiválasztani.

A beállítás leellenőrzéséhez megnyitsz mondjuk egy sms szerkesztőt, vagy mást, ahol szövegbevitelt szoktál végezni, és ott a hanyattegeret hosszan nyomva tartod a szövegmezőben. Akkor felugrik egy ablak, ahol megint pipa a megfelelő helyre, (magyar qwerty/qwertz kiosztás) és kész.
Ha mindent jól csináltál, egy ilyen billentyűzetkiosztás lesz a jutalmad.








Amennyiben a tablet ezek után sem érzékeli a tok billentyűzetének jelenlétét, akkor a billentyűzet tok Usb összekötő kábelét és annak mini Usb csatlakozóját kell megvizsgálni (érintkezés, szakadás) illetve a tablet készüléked Usb csatlakozóját úgyszintén.


----------



## csrob1 (2013 November 6)

Valószínűleg OTG-s USB kábel kell hozzá, hogy felismerjék egymást. 
Nekem a billentyűzet mini USB csatlakozós, sajnos mini-mikro OTG-s USB adaptert nem találok sehol hozzá, így nem tudom a tabletemhez csatlakoztatni  . Esetleg ha valaki mini USB -s készülékhez szeretne billentyűzetet csatlakoztatni, akkor az enyém eladó.


----------



## szocske42 (2013 November 6)

Szia!



galaxisduo írta:


> Sziasztok.
> tud valaki olyan zeneszerkesztő programot, amellyel egy Sztereó mp3 vagy vaw akármit úgy lehessen szerkeszteni, hogy a jobb és bal oldal külön - külön állítható a hangerő szempontjából és menthető is.



Ezt szerintem barmelyik megtudja (ajanlom jo szivvel az Audacity-t, de a GoldWave-et is sokan szeretik), csak nem biztos, hogy pont olyan "keveropultos" csuszkaval, amit te keresel.
Inkabb olyan modszer lesz, hogy a ket savot kulon-kulon manipulalhatod, es akkor egyszeruen felhangositod/lehalkitod oket egyenlore.

https://pantherfile.uwm.edu/type/ww...h_and_Balance_Demo/AudacityEQ_1Ch_Balance.htm


----------



## szocske42 (2013 November 6)

Szia!


csrob1 írta:


> Valószínűleg OTG-s USB kábel kell hozzá, hogy felismerjék egymást.


+1


csrob1 írta:


> Nekem a billentyűzet mini USB csatlakozós, sajnos mini-mikro OTG-s USB adaptert nem találok sehol hozzá, így nem tudom a tabletemhez csatlakoztatni



Gondolom mikro-normal OTG kabeled van, abba mehetne egy normal(male)-mini(female) atalakito.
Kicsit kokanyul nez ki, de nekem ez igy mukodott egyszer, es a tok gerincenel el is fert a dugo-matrioska.
e:
http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/delock_65094_mini_usb_b___usb_2.0_a_adapter/290104


----------



## galaxisduo (2013 November 6)

szocske42 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Köszi a Goldwawet megnézem. Az Audacity megvan azzal az a bajom, hogy más formátumba akar menteni amit csak az ismer.Próbáltam meglevő dologra rájátszani még gitárral, de felvétel alatt nem hallani a többi sávot hiába a sok sáv sajna


----------



## anoto (2013 November 6)

galaxisduo írta:


> Sziasztok.
> 
> tud valaki olyan zeneszerkesztő programot, amellyel egy Sztereó mp3 vagy vaw akármit úgy lehessen szerkeszteni, hogy a jobb és bal oldal külön - külön állítható a hangerő szempontjából és menthető is.
> vannak még mp3 ba lementett régi felvételek a zenekartól ,csak nem egyforma a két sáv hangereje.
> ...



Én az Adobe Auditiont ajánlom. 
Nagyon régóta használom és még sohasem okozott problémát.
(Ez végül is a "CoolEdit" program volt valamikor, csak az Adobe cég felvásárolta kb. 2009 körül, és beillesztette a saját palettájába.)

A programmal az általad korrigálandó fájlt betöltve a grafikus felületen külön ki tudod jelölni a bal, vagy a jobb hangsávot és ezekkel külön külön tudsz bármilyen műveletet elvégezni. Tehát tudod a sávokat egymástól függetlenül normalizálni, időben elcsúsztatni, dinamika tartományt módosítani, stb...
Van benne jól paraméterezhető zajszűrő is, illetve a többsávos (5.1 és a többiek) hangfájlok is szerkeszthetőek.

https://creative.adobe.com/products/audition

Azt még hozzá kell tennem, hogy fizetős a program, de megéri a pénzt.
Bár láttam már olyan személyeket akik a thepiratebay-t is megnézték..


----------



## szocske42 (2013 November 6)

galaxisduo írta:


> Köszi a Goldwawet megnézem. Az Audacity megvan azzal az a bajom, hogy más formátumba akar menteni amit csak az ismer.Próbáltam meglevő dologra rájátszani még gitárral, de felvétel alatt nem hallani a többi sávot hiába a sok sáv sajna



Ezen ugy elhultem, hogy gyorsan feltettem egy szuz vindozos gepre, hogy azt lassam, amit te (meg jo, hogy ingyenes)

Igazad van, a "save" csak project file-t ment. Amit te keresel, azt o exportalasnak hivja.
Wav, flac, ogg, wma, igazabol barmi, amit az ffmpeg tud.
mp3-hoz egyszer letolteti veled a "lame"-et, ami szinten ingyenes, es onnantol siman megy az is.

Rajatszast meg eletemben nem csinaltam, de a FAQ szerint en vagyok a kisebbseg:
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/help/faq_i18n?s=recording&i=multi-track


----------



## Hanabi (2013 November 7)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudja valaki véletlenül, hogy honnét tudnék Bernina Designer Plus 6-os szoftvert letölteni?
Köszi


----------



## vandorcsillag (2013 December 5)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
A segítségeteket kérem,hogyan tudom a PRC-ből PDF-et készíteni,egyáltalán lehetséges-e?.
Ugyanis van egy könyv amit át szeretnék konvertálni.
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 December 6)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> A segítségeteket kérem,hogyan tudom a PRC-ből PDF-et készíteni,egyáltalán lehetséges-e?.
> Ugyanis van egy könyv amit át szeretnék konvertálni.
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


A legegyszerűbb ha telepíted a Calibre-t.
Az rengeteg formátumot kezel.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2013 December 6)

Kedves Flamingo!
Telepítettem,de DRM -es védelem alatt van .A DRM eltávolítót is telepítettem de az meg olyan káoszt hozott létre(valószínűleg nem jól csináltam valamit),hogy alig tudtam kitörölni.
Köszönöm,további szép hétvégét kívánok.


----------



## obiden (2013 December 20)

Rmade írta:


> PC-n a használata elég körülményes illetve én hiányolom a hagyományos start menü rendszert is. Viszont ha valakinek bejön az új design illetve kezelés akkor ajánlott a feltelepítése. Inkább táblagépekre ajánlott a rendszer.



Így állíthatod vissza egyszerűen a Start gombot:
Az Iobit Start Menu programot a Windows 8 „hiányosságaira” fejlesztették.
Iobit és Classic Start menü visszaállítása: Magyar nyelven ...
Iobit és Classic Start menü visszaállítása ... Angol nyelven ...


----------



## jpilisi (2013 December 25)

Pedro Alvarez írta:


> Amennyiben egy ilyen tokot vásároltál, akkor ehhez a Google Pay-ből még le kell tölteni egy fő, és egy kiegészítő programot, a fő program neve: AnySoftKeyboard. Először ezt a programot kell feltelepíteni a tablet-re!
> Ez a program alapvetően angol billentyűzetkiosztással bír, lásd a képen.
> 
> 
> ...


Köszönöm válaszod! Most próbálkozom vele ismét! Úgy tűnik, mindent az általad leírtak alapján végeztem, de sajna valamiért nem akarja az igazságot!


----------



## Pedro Alvarez (2014 Január 8)

jpilisi írta:


> Köszönöm válaszod! Most próbálkozom vele ismét! Úgy tűnik, mindent az általad leírtak alapján végeztem, de sajna valamiért nem akarja az igazságot!


Bocsánat a kései reagálásért, de az általad jelzett, - de sajna valamiért nem akarja az igazságot - kitétel pontosan mit takar?
Ugye, először telepíteni kell az AnySoftKeyboard nevű szoftvert, ebből a legfrissebb verzió a hozzászólásod utáni napon -2013. december 26.-án - került be a Google áruházban, talán próbáld meg újra azzal elvégezni a telepítést.
A többi feladatod megegyezik a fent általad visszaidézett hozzászólás Telepítés nevű részben már leírtakkal.
Amennyiben ezután sem érzékeli a tablet a kiegészítő billentyűzet meglétét, úgy az usb kábelt és a csatlakozót nem ártana ismét megvizsgálni, esetleg kicserélni ideiglenesen egy másik, esetleg kölcsönkapott kábelre, vagy megfelelő mini/micro OTG-s összekötőre.


----------



## jpilisi (2014 Február 17)

Sajnos régóta nem volt időm erre látogatni! A tablet billentyűzeten valőszínű a kábel hibás, de sajnos már nem igazán tudok vele mit kezdeni, mert a nyáron vettük, és mire körbejártuk a dolgot, már nem tudok reklamálni! Nagyon köszönöm a segítséged!


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Február 17)

Szia! 

Tablet billentyuzet normal szamitogeppel mukodik?
OTG USB kabel mas billentyuzettel vagy egerrel mukodik? 
Igen, androidos tablethez ha van OTG USB "forditokabel", egyszerubb USB periferiakat be lehet dugni. Van egy torott kepernyoju tabletunk, amire USB eloszton at kozonseges egeret es billentyuzetet kotunk


----------



## Mityuri (2014 Április 10)

kullais írta:


> Tud valaki egyszerű torrent letöltő progit ajánlani?


Írd be a keresőbe: origo.hu szoftverbázis, itt találsz jót és magyarnyelvűt.


----------



## Mityuri (2014 Április 10)

signore írta:


> Szevasztok
> Tudna valaki segíteni nekem SVN verziókövető rendszer ügyben, mert bár már egy tucat fellelhető leírást találtam, használni még mindig nem tudom. A szerver oldal csak annyiban érdekel amennyi a kliens oldali használathoz szükséges. Több kliens is van a gépemen, (kdesvn, RapidSVN, Subcommander) ha bármelyiket ismeri valaki és azon keresztül meg tudná értetni velem a használatát hálás lennék. Jelenleg van egy URL-em, egy felhasználónevem és egy jelszavam, innen kellene kiindulni. Még arra se jöttem rá, hogy kell csatlakoznom.
> 
> Köszönöm



Ezt láttad már? [HIDE-THANKS]http://codeguide.hu/2013/03/27/az-svn-verziokoveto-rendszer-hasznalata-alapok/[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Április 14)

A kerdes annyira regi, hogy a vilag nagy resze mar at is tert idokozben git-re 
Amugy szerintem parancssorbol a legegyszerubb (elmagyarazni legalabbis biztosan):
svn co <url>
kerdezni fogja a nevet/jelszot.


----------



## Celticx (2014 Július 3)

tortoisesvn : eleg egyszeru kliens
svn leiras : http://wiki.hup.hu/index.php/Subversion_howto


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 6)

*Kedves Fórumozók!
Íme a lehetőség a CH anyagi támogatására:
Kérés és Felhívás a CanadaHun fennmaradásának támogatására
Köszönet minden segítségért!*


----------



## krisztina.t (2014 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok!
Matlabot szeretnék a sulihoz letölteni, de nincs sulis e-mail címem, hagyományost viszont nem fogad el. Tudna valaki segíteni?
Előre is köszönöm


----------



## Midis64 (2014 Augusztus 19)

Üdv a fórumon idelátogatóknak!
A következő gondom van,amihez szeretnék segítséget kérni:
Van egy 100Gb-os, 2,5"-os,IDE-s vinyóm,ami 2 partícióból állt.Sajnos megadta magát mindkét part,amiből a "C"-t sikerült formázás után működövé tenni.Ez lett volna a kisebb gond.Itt ugyanis egy format és telepítés megoldotta a gondot,de a másik partíción rengeteg olyan dolgom van,aminél a formázás felejtős!!! Adatmentés szám-tech műhelyben vagyon,így ez is kihagyva.
Tehát az volna a tiszteletteljes kérésem-kérdésem,hogy tudna-e valaki olyan progit ajánlani,amivel egy másik gépen keresztül erről a partícióról valamiképpen az adatokat le tudnám menteni? ... vagy egyéb segítség,ötlet ???


----------



## fsd (2014 Augusztus 20)

Midis64 írta:


> Üdv a fórumon idelátogatóknak!
> A következő gondom van,amihez szeretnék segítséget kérni:
> Van egy 100Gb-os, 2,5"-os,IDE-s vinyóm,ami 2 partícióból állt.Sajnos megadta magát mindkét part,amiből a "C"-t sikerült formázás után működövé tenni.Ez lett volna a kisebb gond.Itt ugyanis egy format és telepítés megoldotta a gondot,de a másik partíción rengeteg olyan dolgom van,aminél a formázás felejtős!!! Adatmentés szám-tech műhelyben vagyon,így ez is kihagyva.
> Tehát az volna a tiszteletteljes kérésem-kérdésem,hogy tudna-e valaki olyan progit ajánlani,amivel egy másik gépen keresztül erről a partícióról valamiképpen az adatokat le tudnám menteni? ... vagy egyéb segítség,ötlet ???


Esetleg kipróbálhatod a WinHex nevű programot. Fapadosnak tűnhet, de minden tud...


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Augusztus 22)

Szia!



krisztina.t írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Matlabot szeretnék a sulihoz letölteni, de nincs sulis e-mail címem, hagyományost viszont nem fogad el. Tudna valaki segíteni?
> Előre is köszönöm



Octave eleg hasonlo (volt annak idejen mikor en utoljara ilyesmit hasznaltam)


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Augusztus 22)

fsd írta:


> Esetleg kipróbálhatod a WinHex nevű programot. Fapadosnak tűnhet, de minden tud...


... de csak ovatosan es csak ha tudod mit csinalsz. Ha tenyleg annyira ertekes az adat, en inkabb szakemberre biznam, normalis helyen ugyanugy oraberben csinaljak, mint a hardware javitast, nem lesz egy vagyon.
Persze tobb lesz, mint egy USBs kulso lemez lett volna a biztonsagi masolatnak, ez a tanulopenz.


----------



## Jani44 (2014 Augusztus 22)

Midis64 írta:


> Üdv a fórumon idelátogatóknak!
> A következő gondom van,amihez szeretnék segítséget kérni:
> Van egy 100Gb-os, 2,5"-os,IDE-s vinyóm,ami 2 partícióból állt.Sajnos megadta magát mindkét part,amiből a "C"-t sikerült formázás után működövé tenni.Ez lett volna a kisebb gond.Itt ugyanis egy format és telepítés megoldotta a gondot,de a másik partíción rengeteg olyan dolgom van,aminél a formázás felejtős!!! Adatmentés szám-tech műhelyben vagyon,így ez is kihagyva.
> Tehát az volna a tiszteletteljes kérésem-kérdésem,hogy tudna-e valaki olyan progit ajánlani,amivel egy másik gépen keresztül erről a partícióról valamiképpen az adatokat le tudnám menteni? ... vagy egyéb segítség,ötlet ???



Én a Getdataback for FAT-ot vagy NTFS-t használtam kétszer is ilyen probléma esetén.


----------



## sifralia (2014 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok Tomtom navigációhoz keresek európa térképet, ha valaki tudna segíteni, nagyon megköszönném


----------



## tryton (2014 Október 22)

Szia.Itt kaphatsz Tomtom térképet"[HIDE]http://gpszone.ro/infusions/pro_download_panel/download.php?did=382[/HIDE]".


----------



## tryton (2014 Október 23)

Még itt is találsz Tomtom térképet [HIDE]http://www.navitotal.com/maps-for-tomtom-f77/[/HIDE].
Csak éppen reggelned kell az oldalon,hogy letölthesd!


----------



## h.melinda (2014 Október 31)

Sziasztok,
apukámtól kaptam egy netbookot, de angol nyelvű android program van rajta, hogyan tudom lecserélni magyar nyelvűre?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 November 3)

h.melinda írta:


> Sziasztok,
> apukámtól kaptam egy netbookot, de angol nyelvű android program van rajta, hogyan tudom lecserélni magyar nyelvűre?


Amennyiben lecserélhető:
Fellépsz a netre, keresel egy magyar androidos op.r-t, lehetőleg minél újabbat (már, ha a gép hardvere elbírja/elfogadja).
Letöltöd (nyilván az SD kártyára vagy merevlemezre, ha van benne) - installálod.

Egyébként kell valahol lennie egy nyelvi beállításoknak (valami language setup - szerű szövegnek).


----------



## Claire18 (2014 December 12)

Ingyenes szoftverek és internetes programok, amik nagyon hasznosak. Vida Ági szuper gyűjteménye!

[HIDE]www.gazdagmami.hu/start[/HIDE]


----------



## Baka Gáborné (2015 Február 2)

Sziasztok! Azért ide írok, mert bízom abban , hogy van itt valaki , aki tud nekem segíteni. A kisfiam 4 éves, s két éve derült ki , hogy súlyos hallássérült. Már van hallókészülékünk, de nagyon sok fejlesztésre van szüksége , ahhoz, hogy megtanuljon beszélni. Olvastam, hogy vannak beszédfejlesztő szoftverek, de némelyik nagyon drága. Ha valakinek lenne ilyen, nagyon megköszönném a segítséget. Van egy , amit konkrétan , ha jól emlékszem , Varázsdoboz a címe. Nincs meg véletlen valakinek??? Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## hera22 (2015 Március 18)

elfüstölt a wincseszterem...én még ilyet nem láttam amper szaga volt


----------



## Kovipisti (2015 Március 18)

hera22 írta:


> elfüstölt a wincseszterem...én még ilyet nem láttam amper szaga volt


Sajnos előfordul. Én egy hete vettem második háttértárolónak egy 80 GB - s használt, 100 % - s merevlemezt beszereléssel, 3 200 Ft - ért az OLX - n.
Szerintem a hálózati tápegységed füstölhetett el, mert arra jellemző, de imádkozz, hogy 
az menjen tönkre, mert ha a vincsesztered ment tönkre, minden dokumentumod kárba vész. Nézesd meg szakemberrel.
Üdv.


----------



## ixsxi (2015 November 8)

De ha nem jól imádkozol akkor a hálózati táp esetleg visz még négy-öt egyéb alkatrészt is!


----------



## trialboj (2015 November 16)

Üdv,

Nem tudom már kihez forduljak, lehet nem is szoftveres hiba, de hátha megélt már valaki hasonló problémát.

Van egy 4-5 éves kofigom, amivel egész jól összemelegedtünk, de valamiért egy ideje elkezdett kimaradni reggelenként. Nem értem mi lelte, tökéletes volt a kapcsolat ) Először win10 el csinálta, de akkor a nap bármely szakaszában fogta magát és restartolt. Az hittem nem áll készen szegény erre az új OS-re ezért vissza tértem a win7-re. Itt most más a helyzet, reggel az első indítás után 20-30 perccel csinál auto restartokat. Kb 1 héttel az install után kezdte, és egy ideje már nem csinálta, de azért nagy ritkán még mindig előfordul...

Fura ez agyon, mert ebben a szakaszban még nem dolgozom vele, csak olvasgatok, tehát nem melegszik nincs terhelve.

Ha valakinek van ötlete előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 November 16)

trialboj írta:


> Üdv,
> 
> Nem tudom már kihez forduljak, lehet nem is szoftveres hiba, de hátha megélt már valaki hasonló problémát.
> 
> ...


Én nem gondolnám, hogy nincs terhelve. "Üres" pillanataiban elkezdi frissíteni az index fájlokat, defragmentálni a merevlemezt….
Ráadásul, ha több op rendszer van összekeverve, akkor lehet, hogy némelyik driver nem teljesen OK az épp futó win verzióhoz.
Egyébként a restart is lehet ennek a következménye (új driver - restart), csak már elszoktuk tőle az XP óta...


----------



## ixsxi (2015 November 21)

Üdv!

Én először megnézném a proci hűtőjét, hogy a helyén van-e és kap e levegőt. Ha ez nem jött be átnézném a csatlakozókat.
Sok sikert!


----------



## akoska2010 (2015 December 3)

trialboj írta:


> Üdv,
> 
> Nem tudom már kihez forduljak, lehet nem is szoftveres hiba, de hátha megélt már valaki hasonló problémát.
> 
> ...



Szép napot.
Sajnos a hibajelenség elég nagy baj, szinte majdnem biztos, hogy az Északi Híd el fog szállni, ez egy Chip az alaplapon ami felelős a helyes működésért, és ez pont a nem megfelelő hűtés következménye, javaslom a teljes tisztítást, Azaz ne sajnáld a magasnyomású Oxigén Spryt, (Ár: 3.540 Ft itthon) de szét kell bontanod a géped másképp nem fog menni, a Szervizzel meg ne is gondolj mert kb. négyszeres-árral dolgoznak, még azt is felszámolják amit más gépén tevékenykedtek.
Egy kis szakértelem azért szükséges, de biztos találsz a baráti körödben aki már végzett hasonló karbantartó műveletet.
A hiba lényege, hogy mivel nem elég hatékony a hűtés ezért az alaplap túl melegszik, és ha a hőmérséklete eléri a 58-60 fokot, akkor a forrasztások a leginkább igénybe vett alkatrészeknél elválhatnak az alaplaptól ehhez elég ha egy két lábacska kontaktus mentes lesz és annyi, hogy miért csak egy idő után jelentkezik a hiba? Azért mert új indításnál az alaplap még nem túlhevült, viszont ahogy telnek a percek egyre jobban felmelegszik és a hőtágulás miatt a kontakt hibás részeken bekövetkezik a hiba, azaz elválik az érintkezési felülettől a chip lába, (na ne egy igazi lábra gondolj, hanem áramköri rajzolatra amit komoly technológiai eljárással készíttettek el anno)
Remélem tudtam segíteni, további szép napot és Közelgő Kellemes Ünnepeket.


----------



## szocske42 (2015 December 3)

Ha mar kinyitod a hazat, es epp nem piszkalsz semmit, inditsd is be megnezni forognak-e a ventillatorok.
Ha jot akarsz magadnak mindezt olyan helyen csinalod, ahonnan fel tudod takaritani a rengeteg port ami ilyenkor elokerul.

Vannak programok, amik mutatjak a kulonbozo alkatreszek homersekleteit, majd valaki mond egy jot neked windowsra.

A magas nyomasu (tiszta) oxigen borzaszto tuzveszelyes (Apollo 1), remelem szendioxid vagy sima suritett levego van azokban a flakonkban


----------



## szilagyi (2016 Január 1)

Sziasztok!
Új gépem van. Telepíteni akartam a Jdownloadert, de az internet security nem engedte, mert reklám vírust tartalmaz. Tud valaki ajánlani helyette hasonlóan jó letöltő programot, ami fut Win10 alatt? Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## szocske42 (2016 Január 3)

Oszinten szolva en nem igazan tudom mire lehet valo ez, en rendszerint siman a bongeszobol toltok le HTTP-n es FTP-n, vagy parancssorbol wget-tel es scp-vel. (windowson cygwin alatt vannak)
Kozben megneztem a http://jdownloader.org/ oldalt, es letoltheto pucer .jar filekent (installer nelkul), sot, a forras is, nagy disznosag csak nincs benne


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Január 3)

szocske42 írta:


> Oszinten szolva en nem igazan tudom mire lehet valo ez, en rendszerint siman a bongeszobol toltok le HTTP-n es FTP-n, vagy parancssorbol wget-tel es scp-vel. (windowson cygwin alatt vannak)
> Kozben megneztem a http://jdownloader.org/ oldalt, es letol*theto pucer .jar filekent (installer nelkul)*, sot, a forras is, nagy disznosag csak nincs benne


*A jar kiterjesztésű fájlok java alatt futtatható fájlok, azaz, ha a java fenn van a gépen és engedélyezett, a fájlra kattintva (duplán), automatikusan elindul és lefut.*


----------



## cindike (2016 Január 27)

Szép napot kivánok. Kérni szeretnék, nem tudom jó helyre irok?
Egy könnyen kezelhető programot keresek amivel a zenéket (mp3) szét tudom vágni.
Cd-ről lett a gépemen és egyben van fent, Olyat szeretnék ha picit tul megy akkor visszatudjam vinni, de 
ne az elejére. és ha lehet magyar nyelvüt mert sajnos nyelvtudás ninc s !! Köszönöm ha segitséget kapok!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Január 27)

http://vessoft.hu/software/windows/download/audacity


----------



## mejutka (2016 Május 15)

sziasztok! Win8.1-en nem nyilnak meg a .exe fájlaim Mit tegyek? Köszönöm a segítséget! Szeretettel:Jutka


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 16)

mejutka írta:


> sziasztok! Win8.1-en nem nyilnak meg a .exe fájlaim Mit tegyek? Köszönöm a segítséget! Szeretettel:Jutka


*Ha legális a Win-ed, frissíts Win 1o.-re.
Ha nem, akkor 
Esetleg vírusirtóval mélyellenőrzés (azaz minden).*


----------



## mejutka (2016 Június 19)

Sziasztok! Tegnap telepítettem újra a win 8.1-et és nem kapcsol ki nem ismeri fel a külső winchestert és nem telepíti nekem a portable apps-t segítene valaki teamvieweren? Aki számítógépes. Írjatok rám privátban! köszönöm Jutka Adatokat privátban adom!


----------



## h.melinda (2016 Július 30)

Tudnatok segiteni,hogy milyen teljes program letezik ingyen divix convertalasahoz. Avirol divixre kellene alakitani. Koszonom.


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Július 30)

VirtualDub


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 31)

h.melinda írta:


> Tudnatok segiteni,hogy milyen teljes program letezik ingyen divix convertalasahoz. Avirol divixre kellene alakitani. Koszonom.


*Kicsit régi ez a fórum, de érdemes átböngészned.*


----------



## ladybug7spots (2016 November 11)

Sziasztok, segítséget szeretnék kérni (nem tudom jó helyen teszem-e).
Epubot konvertálnék .pdf-be, ehhez letöltöttem a Calibre 2.71 programot. 
Itt szórakozom vele fél napja, de nem tudom a pdf beállításokat rendesen belőni (oldal méret - betű típusok - betű méretek).
Az alapértelmezettekkel egy kb. 230 oldalas könyv mobi oldalméretű 1200 oldalast konvertál...
Tud valaki segíteni ? 
Ha igen, előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 November 12)

ladybug7spots írta:


> Sziasztok, segítséget szeretnék kérni (nem tudom jó helyen teszem-e).
> Epubot konvertálnék .pdf-be, ehhez letöltöttem a Calibre 2.71 programot.
> Itt szórakozom vele fél napja, de nem tudom a pdf beállításokat rendesen belőni (oldal méret - betű típusok - betű méretek).
> Az alapértelmezettekkel egy kb. 230 oldalas könyv mobi oldalméretű 1200 oldalast konvertál...
> ...


Itt kérdezz:
*Elektronikus könyvek készítésének technikai kérdései*


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 15)

Sziasztok! Tudom ,hogy nem teljesen ide tartozik, de az lenne a kérdésem , hogy hogyan tudok videót ugy konvertálni, hogy le tudjam játszani dvd lejátszón? Már van egy ilyen videóm avi ba de én is konvertáltam filmet avi ba de azt nem tudom lejátszani. Annyiban különbözik, hogy ez videoklip..........
Videoklipet tudtam konvertálni ugyanolyan a formátum meg minden de azt sem tudom lejátszani..


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 December 15)

Ne tudd ki...
Az .AVI parametereit es a DVD lejatszo pontos nevet kerem, hogy segitsek kitalalni, mi a gond
Udv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 15)

Jajj boccs .......... mindjárt küldöm


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 15)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Ne tudd ki...
> Az .AVI parametereit es a DVD lejatszo pontos nevet kerem, hogy segitsek kitalalni, mi a gond
> Udv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 15)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Ne tudd ki...
> Az .AVI parametereit es a DVD lejatszo pontos nevet kerem, hogy segitsek kitalalni, mi a gond
> Udv: _Pandora's Box_


És Tudodki..............


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 15)

Lord Voldemort írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1512390 Csatolás megtekintése 1512390


A másik szintén videoklip és avi formátumu videóban nincsenek megadva ezek az adatok.......


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 December 15)

Beallitani !!!

Ahol (!)-jel van, ott tessek valtoztatni!!!

*VIDEO*
----------------------------
Encoder: *Xvid * -ra --->>> !!!
--------------------------------------------
...mivel szamos verzio/beallitas letezik a lejatszasnal is, 
ha most a file *Xvid*, tessek atallitani *DivX*-re!

Frame rate: 24 fps -> ez jo
Resolution: 640x480 -> ez jo
Bit Rate: 1,200 kbps -> ez jo

*SOUND*
Encoder: *MP3 * -ra --->>> !!!
Sample Rate: 44,000Hz -> ez jo
Channel: 2 (stereo) -> ez jo
Bit Rate:* 127* kbps --->>> csokkenteni *96-ra* !!!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 16)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Beallitani !!!
> 
> Ahol (!)-jel van, ott tessek valtoztatni!!!
> 
> ...


Szia! Hogyan tudom ezeket beállitani? Ha ilyenre beállitom a másik videót akkor azt le tudom játszani?


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 December 16)

Lord Voldemort írta:


> Szia! Hogyan tudom ezeket beállitani? Ha ilyenre beállitom a másik videót akkor azt le tudom játszani?



...amikor ez tortenik....
- "_Videoklipet *tudtam konvertálni *ugyanolyan a formátum *MEG MINDEN* de azt sem tudom lejátszani.._"

...NA... AKKOR kellene beallitani azokat a parametereket amiket irtam...

Udv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 16)

Pandora's Box írta:


> ...amikor ez tortenik....
> - "_Videoklipet *tudtam konvertálni *ugyanolyan a formátum *MEG MINDEN* de azt sem tudom lejátszani.._"
> 
> ...NA... AKKOR kellene beallitani azokat a parametereket amiket irtam...
> ...


De hogyan kell? Nem értek hozzá...


Pandora's Box írta:


> ...amikor ez tortenik....
> - "_Videoklipet *tudtam konvertálni *ugyanolyan a formátum *MEG MINDEN* de azt sem tudom lejátszani.._"
> 
> ...NA... AKKOR kellene beallitani azokat a parametereket amiket irtam...
> ...


Nem tudnál küldeni ide erről egy videót??


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 December 16)

Lord Voldemort írta:


> De hogyan kell? Nem értek hozzá...
> 
> _Nem tudnál küldeni ide erről egy videót??_



Videooooooooooooooot....?
NEM ERTEM...

1 - *MIÉRT* kaptam vissza *ÖTSZÖR* is a sajat levelemet...? Valamit rosszul irtam?

2 - Itt kuldok egy video konverter-kepet (*egyet a sok kozul*), szinte mindegyikben azonosak a "forditas" parameterei, igy a program neve teljesen mindegy. A kep *ALSO felen, a BAL oldalon* a jelenlegi film-parameterek, a *JOBB oldalon a forditas UTANI, BEALLITOTT/BEALLITANDO *parameterek vannak.... 
A kepen lathato ertekek *CSAK PELDAKENT* vannak...
Beallitani AZT kellene amit mar tegnap irtam.
Udv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 16)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Videooooooooooooooot....?
> NEM ERTEM...
> 
> 1 - *MIÉRT* kaptam vissza *ÖTSZÖR* is a sajat levelemet...? Valamit rosszul irtam?
> ...


Szia! Bocsi hogy elküldtem az uzeneteidet többször de nem tudom milért csinálja a gép???
Akkor megpróbálom igy Kösszzönöm szépen!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 December 16)

Pandora arra próbált rávilágítani, hogy EGYSZER MÁR konvertáltál.
Na most ugyanazt még egyszer, de ne csak az entereket nyomd (alapbeállítások), hanem változtasd meg a videó paramétereit.
A le nem játszás legfőbb oka, hogy a lejátszó gépen nincs meg az a CODEC, amivel tömörítve lett a video és ezért nem tudja visszatömöríteni (kibontani) a fájlt a gép-
Apropó VLC-vel próbáltad már lejátszani? (Az ugyanis szinte mindent megeszik.)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 20)

MIlyen programmal lehet ezt megcsiálni hogy a paramétereiot is át tudjham irni???


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 December 20)

Lord Voldemort írta:


> MIlyen programmal lehet ezt megcsiálni hogy a paramétereiot is át tudjham irni???


Azt nem progtammal írod át, hisz az maga a program.
Valahol biztos van egy beállítások menüpont, ahol a típust, felbontást… lehet állítani, de ez mindenkonvertálónál máshogy néz ki. Attól függően, hogy TE melyiket használod - kell beállítani.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 20)

MOst megy a konvertálás.... mindent ugy állitottam be ahogy a másik videón volt. remélem jó lesz...


----------



## hnockh (2017 Január 16)

tommy900 írta:


> *Hordozható programok*
> 
> Sziasztok!
> 
> ...


http://portableapps.com/


----------



## mithrandirsza (2017 Március 9)

Sziasztok!

Hammond orgona vst effektet keresek....amit a google hoz (hammond b3 organ vst), azt nem sikerült felismertetnem a cakewalk sonar x3 producer-el.
Használ valaki hammond hangzást?
Illetve keresek még celemony melodyne sinletrack-hez valamilyen működő verziót.

Előre is köszi


----------



## Zsikus (2017 Március 14)

Sziasztok!

Front page-t keresek. A gépemen Win10 van.
Légyszíves ha van, segítsetek!

Köszönöm.


----------



## Sziget Ditty (2017 Május 13)

Olyan szoftvert keresek, amely a magyar nyelven diktált szöveget képes dokumentummá alakítani, tárolni - androidra és win.8.1-re. Köszönöm a javaslatokat, tapasztalatokat.


----------



## oreg01 (2017 Július 31)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A jar kiterjesztésű fájlok java alatt futtatható fájlok, azaz, ha a java fenn van a gépen és engedélyezett, a fájlra kattintva (duplán), automatikusan elindul és lefut.*


Üdv!
Lehet még aktuális talán?
*mp3DirectCut 2.21*


----------



## Zsikus (2017 Július 31)

oreg01 írta:


> Üdv!
> Lehet még aktuális talán?
> *mp3DirectCut 2.21*


Köszönöm, megpróbálom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Augusztus 1)

oreg01 írta:


> Üdv!
> Lehet még aktuális talán?
> *mp3DirectCut 2.21*


A link él.
Ki lehet próbálni.


----------



## mejutka (2017 Augusztus 10)

sziasztok!
weboldalból (html) hogy lehet . torrentet csinálni? Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Augusztus 11)

mejutka írta:


> sziasztok!
> weboldalból (html) hogy lehet . torrentet csinálni? Köszönöm


*????
Egy weboldalt akarsz letölteni?
Akkor a böngésződ fájl menüjében ott az oldal mentése (/másként/küldése e-mailben/...).
Ha egy részét (kép/video/...), akkor arra vannak megfelelő letöltésvezérlő progik (szép magyar kifejezéssel élve downloader-ek).
Ha meg valakihez el akarod juttatni, elküldöd a linkjét, amire kattintva a böngészőjébe betöltődik az olda*l.


----------



## av10 (2017 Augusztus 31)

kullais írta:


> Tud valaki egyszerű torrent letöltő progit ajánlani?


Igen, én például egy régebbi Utorrent 1.8- at használok mert azon nincesn reklám,nem úgy mint az újabbakban!


----------



## tornando (2017 Szeptember 3)

Wifi-s klímával hogyan lehet kapcsolatot létesíteni PC-ről?


----------



## av10 (2017 Szeptember 4)

Valaki tud olyan konvertálót amely 4K-s videót tud konvertálni?
(Mert a problémám az, hogy a videó kamerám 4K, mp4,H264,30fps ben vette fel a videót és a 4k-s televízió nem játssza le).


----------



## av10 (2017 Szeptember 4)

Hogyan lehet letiltani a Windows 10 frissítéseit végleg?!Már próbáltam letiltani a szolgáltatást,a bejegyzést is kitöröltem és még mindig frissíteni akar!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2017 Szeptember 4)

av10 írta:


> Hogyan lehet letiltani a Windows 10 frissítéseit végleg?!Már próbáltam letiltani a szolgáltatást,a bejegyzést is kitöröltem és még mindig frissíteni akar!



A kerdesfelteves a GOOGLE.COM-on: "how to stop win 10 update downloading"

Egy lehetseges, kepekkel illusztralt valasz/talalat itt:
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-stop-updates-installing-automatically-windows-10


----------



## av10 (2017 Szeptember 4)

Pandora's Box írta:


> A kerdesfelteves a GOOGLE.COM-on: "how to stop win 10 update downloading"
> 
> Egy lehetseges, kepekkel illusztralt valasz/talalat itt:
> https://www.windowscentral.com/how-stop-updates-installing-automatically-windows-10


Köszönöm a választ!


----------



## balboka (2017 Szeptember 9)

Titanfall 2










Megjelenés: 2016. október 28.
Fejlesztő: Respawn Entertainment
Kiadó: Electronic Arts
Platform: PC
Igazoló Link: https://www.origin.com/irl/en-us/store/tita...tandard-edition


Üdv ismét a csatatéren

A Respawn ismét az IMC és a milícia háborúját mutatja be nekünk, ahol a Frontier bolygóinak irányításáért vívott harc csúcsragadozói, a rendkívül képzett, hihetetlenül mozgékony és minden szükséges eszközzel ellátott pilóták szerepébe bújhatunk. Ezeket az elit katonákat minden csatába elkísérik hatalmas harci robotjaik, a titánok, amik vastag páncélzatba burkolt pusztító fegyverek. A két karaktertípus összecsapásaira épülő FPS a második epizóddal még változatosabb csatákat ígér, ráadásul egy, a rajongók által követelt móddal is kiegészül.

Titán és pilóta lebilincselő története

A sorozat történetében először egy gazdag egyjátékos kampányt is kínálnak a Titanfall 2 PC, PS4 és Xbox One változatai, amiben egy váratlan duó kalandjait élhetjük át. Jack Cooper, az egyszerű gyalogoskatona szerepe az IMC és a milícia közötti háborúban egy csapásra megváltozik, mikor találkozik a pilótáját vesztett Vanguard osztályú titánnal, BT-7274-gyel.

Az IMC vonalai mögött rekedt katona és gépi társa csupán egymásra számíthatnak, ha túl akarják élni a hemzsegő ellenséges erők és a Frontier élővilága által jelentett fenyegetéseket. A váratlan párosnak együtt kell megpróbálnia megmenteni egy küldetést, amire sosem utasították őket, ami közben nem csak izgalmas harci szituációk várnak rájuk, hanem más izgalmakban is bőven lesz részük.


Titanfall 2 minimum gépigény:

Op. rendszer: Win 7/8/8.1/10 64-bit
Processzor: Intel Core i3-3600t vagy ezzel egyenértékű
RAM: 8 GB
HDD: 45 GB
Videokártya: Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 2GB, AMD Radeon HD 7850 2GB
DirectX: DX11
Internetkapcsolat: 512 Kbps vagy gyorsabb

Titanfall 2 ajánlott gépigény:

Op. rendszer: Win 7/8/8.1/10 64-bit
Processzor: Intel Core i5-6600 vagy ezzel egyenértékű
RAM: 16 GB
HDD: 45 GB
Videokártya: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 6GB, AMD Radeon RX 480 8GB
DirectX: DX11
Internetkapcsolat: 512 Kbps vagy gyorsabb

Titanfall 2 4K, 60 fps gépigény:

Op. rendszer: Win 7/8/8.1/10 64-bit
Processzor: Intel Core i7-6700k vagy ezzel egyenértékű
RAM: 16 GB
HDD: 45 GB
Videokártya: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 8GB
DirectX: DX11
Internetkapcsolat: 512 Kbps vagy gyorsabb

[HIDE-THANKS]
Telepítés:

- Mountolod az iso fájlt (Pl: Daemon Tools)
- Setup.exe- vel telepíted
- Be másolod a crack fájlokat a CODEX mappából, a játék mappájába
- Játszol



```
http://turbobit.net/cphowgeyoawn/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part21.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/ab9xw27vkszv/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part19.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/s8c943frqo09/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part22.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/yrts71nzih8v/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part20.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/vh71je82riax/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part18.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/v2gbhhamrbxp/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part17.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/5qop7e82mopu/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part16.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/fxh36pf6nfys/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part15.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/u6kw6gdqaj4n/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part14.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/6z3nrt8d1ehp/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part13.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/2kx1kw2ub31g/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part12.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/9dyk1syrxpbf/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part11.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/jtwin2awsb1q/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part10.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/podws7yiri1g/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part09.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/ysh0wmn7noqf/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part07.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/85zk33gy86oj/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part08.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/ujgjlulk420s/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part06.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/kaaodb6cpid2/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part04.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/sh8ueplus6py/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part05.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/8vz8ev3jo5xh/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part02.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/yhowb73f500z/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part01.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/654z9bf7hu1u/Titanfall.2-CODEX.part03.rar.html

vagy
http://fastshare.cz/7558501/titanfall.2-codex.part22.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558500/titanfall.2-codex.part21.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558494/titanfall.2-codex.part20.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558488/titanfall.2-codex.part19.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558481/titanfall.2-codex.part18.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558476/titanfall.2-codex.part17.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558467/titanfall.2-codex.part16.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558462/titanfall.2-codex.part15.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558455/titanfall.2-codex.part14.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558186/titanfall.2-codex.part13.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558174/titanfall.2-codex.part12.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558160/titanfall.2-codex.part11.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558152/titanfall.2-codex.part10.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7558137/titanfall.2-codex.part09.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7557802/titanfall.2-codex.part08.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7822387/titanfall.2-codex.part07.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7557668/titanfall.2-codex.part06.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7557597/titanfall.2-codex.part05.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7557582/titanfall.2-codex.part04.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7557566/titanfall.2-codex.part03.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7557553/titanfall.2-codex.part02.rar
http://fastshare.cz/7557538/titanfall.2-codex.part01.rar
```



[/HIDE-THANKS]​


----------



## balboka (2017 Szeptember 16)

ISMERTETŐ:

A Tekken sorozat visszatér, de ezúttal nem egy mellékággal, hanem egy számozott epizóddal. Ennek megfelelően a Tekken 7-ben ismét az egy-egy elleni küzdelmeken van a hangsúly. Két rendkívül izgalmas új képesség is bekerült a játékba, amit az összes karakter elő tud hívni. Az egyik ilyen a Rage Art, amivel több kivédhetetlen támadást tudunk indítani, amik karaktertől függően összesen 40-80% sebzést okoznak, de ezt csak akkor alkalmazhatjuk, ha már kritikusan alacsony az életcsíkunk. A másik a Power Crush, amivel tudjuk folytatni kombóinkat még akkor is, ha közben megüt minket az ellenfél, de attól még a sebzést elszenvedjük. A már megszokott bajnokok mellett ráadásul új, csak a Tekken 7 kedvéért kitalált karakterek is bekerültek a felhozatalba, például egy arab harcos.
















RENDSZERKÖVETELMÉNY:

MINIMUM:
Op. rendszer: Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
Processzor: Intel Core i3-4160 @ 3.60GHz or equivalent
Memória: 6 GB RAM
Grafika: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 2GB, GTX 750Ti 2GB, or equivalent
DirectX: Verzió: 11
Hálózat: Széles sávú internetkapcsolat
Tárhely: 60 GB szabad hely
Hangkártya: DirectX compatible soundcard or onboard chipset

AJÁNLOTT:
Op. rendszer: Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
Processzor: Intel Core i5-4690 3.5 GHz or equivalent
Memória: 8 GB RAM
Grafika: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 equivalent or higher
DirectX: Verzió: 11
Hálózat: Széles sávú internetkapcsolat
Tárhely: 60 GB szabad hely
Hangkártya: DirectX compatible soundcard or onboard chipset

[HIDE-THANKS]TELEPÍTÉS:

Mountold be, installáld, crackeld, játssz.



```
http://xeupload.com/users/balboka/95/Ttekken 7 pc
vagy
http://turbobit.net/download/folder/2043176
```


[/HIDE-THANKS]​


----------



## keki82 (2017 December 6)

Sziasztok!

Tudd valaki segíteni!
Hogyan lehet egy pdf-ben letöltött könyvet angolról magyarra fordítani?

Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 December 6)

keki82 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tudd valaki segíteni!
> Hogyan lehet egy pdf-ben letöltött könyvet angolról magyarra fordítani?
> ...


Többnyire szótárral.
Komolyra fordítva: attól függ, hogy a pdf szöveges vagy képfájl.
ez éltalában már a méretéről is látszik, de az egér segízségével tudod kideríteni.

Ha az egyes sorok (karakterek) kijelölhetők, akkor karakteres és bemásolva a gugli fordítójába (translate.google.hu) nyerhető egy nyersfordítás, ami az adott anyag függvényében néha egész értelmezhető.
Ha nincs szerencséd és az egérrel nem sorokat, hanem "képrészt" tudsz kijelölni, akkor megpróbálhatod valamilyen karakterfelismerő (OCR) programmal szöveggé alakítani. Ha sikerül -> 1. pont.
Ha nem sikerül, akkor két lehetőség marad: keresni egy angolul tudó ismerőst, aki hajlandó és képes begépelni a szöveget (ez fordítottan arányos a könyv méretével és erre általában semmi remény).
Vagy sok pénzért lefordíttatni egy fordítóirodával.
Én legalábbis ezt a négy lehetőséget látom a megoldásra


----------



## keki82 (2017 December 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Többnyire szótárral.
> Komolyra fordítva: attól függ, hogy a pdf szöveges vagy képfájl.
> ez éltalában már a méretéről is látszik, de az egér segízségével tudod kideríteni.
> 
> ...




Szia!

Köszönöm szépen a válaszod!
A sorok kijelölhetők, így megpróbálom a google fordítóval lefordítani.


----------



## mejutka (2018 Március 21)

A calibrével kapcsolatban lenne kérdésem. Ha megszakítom a könyvek hozzáadását hogy tudnám másnap a következő könyvtől folytatni? Köszönöm a segítséget Jutka


----------



## szizo (2018 Április 21)

Sziasztok!

Egy régebbi szoftvert keresek. A neve: Gépírás 2000. 
Van a neten egy demo verzió, de szeretnék egy teljeset. 
Előre is köszönöm, ha valaki tud segíteni.

Szép estét!
Szizo


----------



## halaskata (2018 Május 10)

Nem tudom tud-e valaki segíteni. Több videóletöltővel is próbálkoztam, de ez egyszerűen semmivel sem sikerült. Volt egy online tanfolyam amit megvásároltam, tehát teljesen legálisan használom. Az online tanfolyamhoz a VIMEO videómegosztón van elérhető videó, ami jelszavazott. Mivel hozzáférésem van, a jelszót nyilván ismerem. Kipróbáltam több videóletöltőt. A VIMEO-ra simán feltöltött videókat szinte bármelyikkel le tudtam tölteni. Viszont a jelszavazott videókat sajnos egyáltalán nem tudom letölteni hiába látom a jelszó beírása után magát a videót, egyetlen program sem tölti le, pedig a tanuláshoz szeretném, ha bárhol bármikor meg tudnám nézni külön bejelentkezések és jelszó kotorászások nélkül.


----------



## Tarkumi (2018 Június 16)

halaskata írta:


> Nem tudom tud-e valaki segíteni. Több videóletöltővel is próbálkoztam, de ez egyszerűen semmivel sem sikerült. Volt egy online tanfolyam amit megvásároltam, tehát teljesen legálisan használom. Az online tanfolyamhoz a VIMEO videómegosztón van elérhető videó, ami jelszavazott. Mivel hozzáférésem van, a jelszót nyilván ismerem. Kipróbáltam több videóletöltőt. A VIMEO-ra simán feltöltött videókat szinte bármelyikkel le tudtam tölteni. Viszont a jelszavazott videókat sajnos egyáltalán nem tudom letölteni hiába látom a jelszó beírása után magát a videót, egyetlen program sem tölti le, pedig a tanuláshoz szeretném, ha bárhol bármikor meg tudnám nézni külön bejelentkezések és jelszó kotorászások nélkül.


Ha eddig nem próbáltad, érdemes lenne felrakni a böngésződbe egy olyan kiegészítőt amely direkt a videók letöltésére készült.
Én Mozilla Firefox alatt az alábbi kettőt szoktam használni, igaz jelszavas oldalon még nem próbáltam egyiket sem:
Download Flash and Video
Flash Video Downloader


----------



## levelezzunk 8891 (2019 Április 8)

Sziasztok Tegnap találtam egy tts plugint calibréhez csak azt tudnám hogy érhetném el hogy magyarul is felolvasson (a magyar az alapértelmezett nyelvem op rendszer win10 Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Zamma (2019 Április 17)

Tarkumi írta:


> Ha eddig nem próbáltad, érdemes lenne felrakni a böngésződbe egy olyan kiegészítőt amely direkt a videók letöltésére készült.
> Én Mozilla Firefox alatt az alábbi kettőt szoktam használni, igaz jelszavas oldalon még nem próbáltam egyiket sem:
> Download Flash and Video
> Flash Video Downloader



Még a DownloadHelper is nagyon jó ám!


----------



## Zamma (2019 Április 17)

Sziasztok!
Jdownloaderrel töltök le data.hu-ról, van valami más ajánlott megoldás is ami mostanság működik? Nem akarok premium előfizetést, csak a simát. Régen volt dataget, meg pár más is.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2019 Április 18)

Zamma írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Jdownloaderrel töltök le data.hu-ról, van valami más ajánlott megoldás is ami mostanság működik? Nem akarok premium előfizetést, csak a simát. Régen volt dataget, meg pár más is.



Hello "Zamma",
Mi lenne a cel?
Premium-sebessegu letoltes elofizetes nelkul?
Udv: Pandora'a Box


----------



## Zamma (2019 Április 19)

Nem, sima letöltés is elég. Ha nagyobb a sebesség, az csak hab a tortán...
Szóval minden megoldás érdekel 

1 viszont nagyon jó lenne, ha emberi beavatkozás mentesen tenné a dolgát. Ha beállítottam több mindent haladjon önállóan folyamatosan.


----------



## hg7jna (2019 Május 19)

szocske42 írta:


> Oszinten szolva en nem igazan tudom mire lehet valo ez, en rendszerint siman a bongeszobol toltok le HTTP-n es FTP-n, vagy parancssorbol wget-tel es scp-vel. (windowson cygwin alatt vannak)
> Kozben megneztem a http://jdownloader.org/ oldalt, es letoltheto pucer .jar filekent (installer nelkul), sot, a forras is, nagy disznosag csak nincs benne



Szevasz! Nem tudod véletlenül, hogyan lehet manapság a wget programot használni?


----------



## hg7jna (2019 Május 19)

Rádióműsorok letöltésére tudtok programot ajánlani?


----------



## robokop (2019 December 21)

SEGITSEGET KERNEK KEPSZERKESZTO PROGRAMMAL KAPCSOLATBAN. Olyan ingyenes magyar nyelvu kepszerkesztot ami video formatumokba szerkeszti.csak magyar nyelvu erdekelne ingyenes.Elore is koszonom a segitseget kedves hozzaerto forumtagjaito,es kellemes karacsonyi unnepeket.


----------



## Lilapasi (2021 December 30)

*Sziasztok! 
CorelDraw programot keresek.
Jó régen vettem egy jogtiszta X3-at, de a Windows 10 pro nem tudja futtatni, ráadásul a telepítőlemezemmel is baj van.
Szeretném használni, mert a munkámhoz kell, a liszenckulcsom természetesen megvan, csak nincs installáló anyagom.
Most vettem egy CorelDRAW Essentialt, de az kevesebbet tud, mint a tizenéves CorelDRAW X3.  
Minden segítséget köszönök! *


----------



## avitaro (2021 December 31)

Lilapasi írta:


> *Sziasztok!
> CorelDraw programot keresek.
> Jó régen vettem egy jogtiszta X3-at, de a Windows 10 pro nem tudja futtatni, ráadásul a telepítőlemezemmel is baj van.
> Szeretném használni, mert a munkámhoz kell, a liszenckulcsom természetesen megvan, csak nincs installáló anyagom.
> ...


esetleg itt: https://www.corel.com/en/old-versions/coreldraw-x3/


----------



## h.melinda (2022 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok. Szükségem lenne egy olyan képszerkesztő programra, aminek a segítségével az egyik képről kivághatnék pld egy embert és át tehetném egy másik képre. Konkrétan annyit szeretnék megtenni, hogy ugy állítom be a képet mintha mondjuk egy társasággal lenne az a valaki.


----------

